# Mai stata vera



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


Sarò radicale, però io la vedo così.
Hai bisogno di scoprire che il mondo non è solo Fabio. Quindi parlane con lui, prenditi una pausa di riflessione (piuttosto lunga) e assaggia anche il cioccolato. Se ti fermi alla panna non capirai mai cosa vuoi.
In bocca al lupo.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


Ciao vera .
Io, ti capisco a pieno.
Ho avuto 3 aborti. Uno con raschiamento e due spontanei.
Ti capisco so cosa si prova e non pensare mai di essere una malata immaginaria.
E ' possibile secondo me che il tuo ragazzo non capisca. Non potrebbe. Ma sicuramente se ti ama ha sofferto ma agli uomini non piace parlarne. Forse non lui non sa cosa dire.
Detto questo ho vissuto la tua stessa situazione solo che al posto dell aborto c era una depressione. Brutta. Io vivo a londra con lui non ho tanti amici qui. Sono ed ero sola.
Lui si è deliberatamente rifiutato di starmi vicino dicendo che non ce la faceva e mi ha spezzato il cuore questa cosa.
Sono caduta giu e lui non c era a ritirarmi su. Quanto.meno ad aiutarmi.
L ho odiato con tutto il cuore. Siamo stati in crisi 2 anni e mezzo per questo. Gliel ho fatta pagare. Non col tradimento primo perche sono fedele secondo perche lo amo. Mi sarei fatta piu male.
L ho perdonato dopo essermi sfogata vomitandogli addsosso tutta la merda che avevo dentro per mesi, anni. E ancora lo amavo e piu lo amavo piu lo odiavo...
Poi mi sono svuotata....e lui mi ha parlato. Una frase del cazzo che pero ha ribaltato tutto: dobbiamo amarci non farci la guerra. Siamo un tag team.
Ci siamo fatti male e perdonati a vicenda e abbiamo ricominciato.
Questo per dirti. Ti capisco.  
Lo ami. Se lo ami lo sai tu perche.  Quello conta. Parlagli seriamente. Sfogati. Hai ragione a farlo e fai bene.
Ma non cadere nella trappola del tradimento.  
Senti lui che dice. Digli quello che senti e provi.
Rendilo partecipe fino in fondo.  Poi deciderai

Se riusciamo cerchiamo di aggiustare cio cge si è rotto piuttosto che buttarlo via per comprare qualcosa di nuovo.

Benvenuta


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

...si, ma non capisco quel voglio punirlo!!  Ma perché non avere il coraggio di dire che qualcuno non è fatto x noi piuttosto che rimanerci assieme e tradirlo?


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ciao vera .
> Io, ti capisco a pieno.
> Ho avuto 3 aborti. Uno con raschiamento e due spontanei.
> Ti capisco so cosa si prova e non pensare mai di essere una malata immaginaria.
> ...



Grazie... mi sento rifiutata come donna,ho sentito che ha rifiutato nostro figlio e quando provo a parlargliene lui mi dice che ha altro per la testa ecc,non posso disturbarlo.So che lui vuole finire per poi sposarci ma intanto la mia vita si è fermata.Lo aspetto.Non trovo il lavoro che volevo,quello per cui mi sono impegnata tanto,ok.Non ho più amici in pratica,ok.Ma lui.Dovrebbe starmi accanto e non lo fa,mi rinfaccia se litighiamo che non riesce a concentrarsi sul lavoro di tesi (che a dire la verità è complesso).Io gli scivolo via dalle mani,provo a parlargli e a lui non importa.Scivolo via nel mio dolore e lui non vede che sta scavando una trincea tra noi.Se provo a gridare non mi sente


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...si, ma non capisco quel voglio punirlo!!  Ma perché non avere il coraggio di dire che qualcuno non è fatto x noi piuttosto che rimanerci assieme e tradirlo?


Ma sta zitto idiota.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...si, ma non capisco quel voglio  fargliela pagare!  Ma perché non avere il coraggio di dire che qualcuno non è fatto x noi piuttosto che rimanerci assieme e tradirlo?


fatto per me...bell'espressione.Non lo so nicola,sono piena di rabbia nei suoi confronti.Lui sembrava fatto per me si.Ma non mi ascolta,non mi consola.Non mi sta accanto.Vorrei lui non un altro.Ma vorrei anche ferirlo a morte come lui ha ferito e ferisce me.


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma sta zitto idiota.


Weeee e tu da dove cazzo vieni? Maleducata


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> fatto per me...bell'espressione.Non lo so nicola,sono piena di rabbia nei suoi confronti.Lui sembrava fatto per me si.Ma non mi ascolta,non mi consola.Non mi sta accanto.Vorrei lui non un altro.Ma vorrei anche ferirlo a morte come lui ha ferito e ferisce me.


Allora dovresti parlarci e molto anche.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Grazie... mi sento rifiutata come donna,ho sentito che ha rifiutato nostro figlio e quando provo a parlargliene lui mi dice che ha altro per la testa ecc,non posso disturbarlo.So che lui vuole finire per poi sposarci ma intanto la mia vita si è fermata.Lo aspetto.Non trovo il lavoro che volevo,quello per cui mi sono impegnata tanto,ok.Non ho più amici in pratica,ok.Ma lui.Dovrebbe starmi accanto e non lo fa,mi rinfaccia se litighiamo che non riesce a concentrarsi sul lavoro di tesi (che a dire la verità è complesso).Io gli scivolo via dalle mani,provo a parlargli e a lui non importa.Scivolo via nel mio dolore e lui non vede che sta scavando una trincea tra noi.Se provo a gridare non mi sente



Perche dici che ti ama? Cosa te lo fa pensare?
Se lo sai e sai che c'e' solo che ora lui l ha perso di vita, non essere morbida. Cazzo. Il bambino l avete perso in 2 no  solo tu.  E digli pure che sti gran cazzi ( digli proprio cosi) che lui c ha altro per per la testa. Questa cosa si affronta adesso perche senno si spezza e poi tanti cari saluti. Se lui no n reagisce allora tesoro dobbiamo farci delle domande.
Pero devi tentare. 
Lo so xhe è difficile ti giuro cge lo so ma so anche che tu stai cosi male anche perche non vuoi mollare. Non farlo. 
Perche lo ami? Perche ti ama?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Weeee e tu da dove cazzo vieni?


Ma tu come cazzo te ne esci? Tu di tutto hai letto solo tradimento.  Stai zitto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

La descrizione che fai è sintetica, quindi quello che ti scrivo prendilo tenendo conto che mki baso sulle tue poche righe.

Mollalo se vuoi ricominciare a vivere. L'aborto, per chi ha un po' di sale in zucca,è una tragedia molto infida ed enorme. È una tragedia che ti unirà per sempre a lui, che ti ha dato un NO grande come una casa, ti ha lasciata sola a gestirti il problema, ti ha parcheggiata lì e se n'è andato.
A volte non si è espliciti nell'abbandono.


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma tu come cazzo te ne esci? Tu di tutto hai letto solo tradimento.  Stai zitto.


E tu dimmi una sola parola scortese che hai letto nel mio post. Era una domanda non una verità.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche dici che ti ama? Cosa te lo fa pensare?
> Se lo sai e sai che c'e' solo che ora lui l ha perso di vita, non essere morbida. Cazzo. Il bambino l avete perso in 2 no  solo tu.  E digli pure che sti gran cazzi ( digli proprio cosi) che lui c ha altro per per la testa. Questa cosa si affronta adesso perche senno si spezza e poi tanti cari saluti. Se lui no n reagisce allora tesoro dobbiamo farci delle domande.
> Pero devi tentare.
> Lo so xhe è difficile ti giuro cge lo so ma so anche che tu stai cosi male anche perche non vuoi mollare. Non farlo.
> Perche lo ami? Perche ti ama?


Lo amo perchè è l'uomo migliore al mondo,è tutta la mia vita.Ma lo odio con una rabbia cieca mi fa male il cuore.Vorrei strapparmi l'anima,sento di amarlo e so che mi ama,è perfetto in tutto ma quando si tocca questo tasto Fabio non partecipa,non comunica con me.Mi dice che è una cosa passata (io conto i mesi,sarebbe nato adesso) che ci saranno altre occasioni come se fosse una cosa intercambiabile.Mi sento così schifosa e sola in un tunnel.Io quel bambino lo volevo,avevo solo paura


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Lo amo perchè è l'uomo migliore al mondo,è tutta la mia vita.Ma lo odio con una rabbia cieca mi fa male il cuore.Vorrei strapparmi l'anima,sento di amarlo e so che mi ama,è perfetto in tutto ma quando si tocca questo tasto Fabio non partecipa,non comunica con me.Mi dice che è una cosa passata (io conto i mesi,sarebbe nato adesso) che ci saranno altre occasioni come se fosse una cosa intercambiabile.Mi sento così schifosa e sola in un tunnel.Io quel bambino lo volevo,avevo solo paura


Ascolta. Mi sembra ovvio che sto ragazzo l ha presa male.
Forse non vuole caricarti del suo dolore e pensa che se anche uno solo reagisce allora è piu facile...


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La descrizione che fai è sintetica, quindi quello che ti scrivo prendilo tenendo conto che mki baso sulle tue poche righe.
> 
> Mollalo se vuoi ricominciare a vivere. L'aborto, per chi ha un po' di sale in zucca,è una tragedia molto infida ed enorme. È una tragedia che ti unirà per sempre a lui, che ti ha dato un NO grande come una casa, ti ha lasciata sola a gestirti il problema, ti ha parcheggiata lì e se n'è andato.
> *A volte non si è espliciti nell'abbandono*.


O semplicemente non si ha alba di cosa sia un aborto per una donna. Al mondo non ci sono abbastanza neuroni per tutti. La cosa è risaputa.
Che lo debba mollare o perlomeno farsi i cavoli propri per un bel pò di tempo mi sembra il minimo. Basta così poco per scoprire che al mondo c'è di molto meglio di questi amori autodistruttivi che ti portano all'annullamento.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La descrizione che fai è sintetica, quindi quello che ti scrivo prendilo tenendo conto che mki baso sulle tue poche righe.
> 
> Mollalo se vuoi ricominciare a vivere. L'aborto, per chi ha un po' di sale in zucca,è una tragedia molto infida ed enorme. È una tragedia che ti unirà per sempre a lui, che ti ha dato un NO grande come una casa, ti ha lasciata sola a gestirti il problema, ti ha parcheggiata lì e se n'è andato.
> A volte non si è espliciti nell'abbandono.



 Io spero tu ti sia fattao una canna prima di dire ste cose.
 Ma come vi escono???

Lascialo....ma cosa stai dicendo? Per te la gentebsi prende e si lascia cosi?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> O semplicemente non si ha alba di cosa sia un aborto per una donna. Al mondo non ci sono abbastanza neuroni per tutti. La cosa è risaputa.
> Che lo debba mollare o perlomeno farsi i cavoli propri per un bel pò di tempo mi sembra il minimo. Basta così poco per scoprire che al mondo c'è di molto meglio di questi amori autodistruttivi che ti portano all'annullamento.
> 
> Buscopann


Ammazza come siete vendicativi oh....
Porca troia...
Ma cosa ne sapete voi dell aborto o di cose vorrebbe una donna in quel momebto?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io spero tu ti sia fattao una canna prima di dire ste cose.
> Ma come vi escono???
> 
> Lascialo....ma cosa stai dicendo? *Per te la gentebsi prende e si lascia cosi*?


Cosa dovrebbe fare questo Fabio per fare in modo che lei lo lasci? Oltre a quello che ha già fatto? Di peggio credo che ci siano solo un paio di coltellate all'addome. Perché l'anima di lei l'ha già uccisa e sepolta.
Ma è così difficile per alcune di voi cercare di amarvi un po' di più invece di farvi autodistruggere da pseudo- homo sapiens che vi dicono di amarvi?

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ammazza come siete vendicativi oh....
> Porca troia...
> Ma cosa ne sapete voi dell aborto o di cose vorrebbe una donna in quel momebto?


Se un uomo non capisce niente perché mai si dovrebbe fare una colpa a Fabio di non capire?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

*vera*

Quello che potevo dirti te l ho detto.
Se vuoi mi contatti in mp. Io esco dal tuo thread prima di insultare qualcuno. 

Voi tre siete di una superficialita che fa spavento. 
E in questo contesto siete poveri. Non sapete nulla. Mi avete fatto pena.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ammazza come siete vendicativi oh....
> Porca troia...
> Ma cosa ne sapete voi dell aborto o di cose vorrebbe una donna in quel momebto?


Io, come uomo, dell'aborto non ne so nulla. So solo però che questa ragazza è straziata nell'anima. Lo sta gridando a noi, visto che il suo ragazzo non la ascolta. Il suo è un grido disperato. E' una ferita che continua a sanguinare e non si ferma. Serve che continuo per spiegarti cosa vuole questa ragazza? Vuole vivere..E con lui non può. Perché lui l'ha ferita a morte.

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ammazza come siete vendicativi oh....
> Porca troia...
> Ma cosa ne sapete voi dell aborto o di cose vorrebbe una donna in quel momebto?


È un aborto volontario. Poi s'è levato dalle palle. L'ha lasciata sola. Credo (ma non ne sono più così sicuro) che una donna non voglia tutto questo, ma l'esatto contrario.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io, come uomo, dell'aborto non ne so nulla. So solo però che questa ragazza è straziata nell'anima. Lo sta gridando a noi, visto che il suo ragazzo non la ascolta. Il suo è un grido disperato. E' una ferita che continua a sanguinare e non si ferma. Serve che continuo per spiegarti cosa vuole questa ragazza? Vuole vivere..E con lui non può. Perché lui l'ha ferita a morte.
> 
> Buscopann


Quotone.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao, cara. Benvenuta. Mi dispiace per la tua situazione. Avevi paura,  certo. Una gravidanza è un grande sconvolgimento per una donna. Fabio  doveva essere lì con te a sostenerti e darti forza. Forse ha avuto paura  anche lui, forse gli è sembrato che fossi d'accordo con lui. Perchè non  gli dici chiaro e tondo che hai bisogno di lui, del suo aiuto? Vai a trovarlo, tira fuori tutto ciò che senti, svuotati. La  laurea può slittare, ma se ti ama non si lascerà sfuggire te. Non  sottovalutare il fatto che lui possa reagire alla sua sofferenza  "dandosi da fare" per costruire il vostro futuro. E' un uomo e forse reagisce in maniera più "pratica" alla vicenda. Forse si è sentito impotente davanti a quella situazione, per il semplice fatto di non aver terminato gli studi, di non poter creare una famiglia economicamente stabile. Vedi? Forse tu non sai esattamente cosa si agita nella sua mente, come lui non capisce a fondo cosa provi tu. Liberati con lui da questa cosa, dopo esserti sfogata potrai decidere con un minimo di calma e lucidità sul da farsi. Puoi decidere se lasciare che questa cosa vi unisca o vi separi. Pensaci. Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Lo amo perchè è l'uomo migliore al mondo,è tutta la mia vita.Ma lo odio con una rabbia cieca mi fa male il cuore.Vorrei strapparmi l'anima,sento di amarlo e so che mi ama,è perfetto in tutto ma quando si tocca questo tasto Fabio non partecipa,non comunica con me.Mi dice che è una cosa passata (io conto i mesi,sarebbe nato adesso) che ci saranno altre occasioni come se fosse una cosa intercambiabile.Mi sento così schifosa e sola in un tunnel.Io quel bambino lo volevo,avevo solo paura


Tu odi te stessa perché hai fatto una scelta di cui non eri convinta.
Fabio è secondario in questo momento.
Dovresti riuscire a perdonare te stessa. Ferendo lui non faresti che ferire ancora te stessa.
Fabio non ha capito che non avresti voluto abortire ma sentire lui in grado di rassicurarti. Se è così, tu l'hai detto chiaramente a lui oppure ancora fai accenni aspettando che capisca di cosa hai bisogno?


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Lo amo perchè* è l'uomo migliore al mondo*,è tutta la mia vita.Ma lo odio con una rabbia cieca mi fa male il cuore.Vorrei strapparmi l'anima,sento di amarlo e so che mi ama,è perfetto in tutto ma quando si tocca questo tasto Fabio non partecipa,non comunica con me.Mi dice che è una cosa passata (io conto i mesi,sarebbe nato adesso) che ci saranno altre occasioni come se fosse una cosa intercambiabile.Mi sento così schifosa e sola in un tunnel.Io quel bambino lo volevo,avevo solo paura


Ciao, l'uomo migliore ha avuto paura e ti ha lasciata sola. Nel momento del bisogno. Non è qualcosa che è successo a te, è qualcosa che è successo a voi. Comincia a pensare a te stessa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu odi te stessa perché hai fatto una scelta di cui non eri convinta.
> Fabio è secondario in questo momento.
> *Dovresti riuscire a perdonare te stessa*. Ferendo lui non faresti che ferire ancora te stessa.
> Fabio non ha capito che non avresti voluto abortire ma sentire lui in grado di rassicurarti. Se è così, tu l'hai detto chiaramente a lui oppure ancora fai accenni aspettando che capisca di cosa hai bisogno?


È bello quello che scrivi, ma forse è una chimera.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao, cara. Benvenuta. Mi dispiace per la tua situazione. Avevi paura,  certo. Una gravidanza è un grande sconvolgimento per una donna. Fabio  doveva essere lì con te a sostenerti e darti forza. Forse ha avuto paura  anche lui, forse gli è sembrato che fossi d'accordo con lui. Perchè non  gli dici chiaro e tondo che hai bisogno di lui, del suo aiuto? Vai a trovarlo, tira fuori tutto ciò che senti, svuotati. La  laurea può slittare, ma se ti ama non si lascerà sfuggire te. Non  sottovalutare il fatto che lui possa reagire alla sua sofferenza  "dandosi da fare" per costruire il vostro futuro. E' un uomo e forse reagisce in maniera più "pratica" alla vicenda. Forse si è sentito impotente davanti a quella situazione, per il semplice fatto di non aver terminato gli studi, di non poter creare una famiglia economicamente stabile. Vedi? Forse tu non sai esattamente cosa si agita nella sua mente, come lui non capisce a fondo cosa provi tu. Liberati con lui da questa cosa, dopo esserti sfogata potrai decidere con un minimo di calma e lucidità sul da farsi. Puoi decidere se lasciare che questa cosa vi unisca o vi separi. Pensaci. Ti abbraccio forte.


Secondo te sbaglio se mi vendico?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Quello che potevo dirti te l ho detto.
> Se vuoi mi contatti in mp. Io esco dal tuo thread prima di insultare qualcuno.
> 
> Voi tre siete di una superficialita che fa spavento.
> E in questo contesto siete poveri. Non sapete nulla. Mi avete fatto pena.


"Vous n'avez pas le monopole du cœur", disse quello tanti anni fa...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> È bello quello che scrivi, ma forse è una chimera.


Nella vita tutti commettiamo errori, anche facendoci del male (o facendo del male ad altri) ma col tempo impariamo a essere indulgenti con noi stessi perché in quelle circostanze non eravamo stati in grado di far diversamente.
Si sono perdonati i kapò. Almeno alcuni.
Per me bisogna sempre guardare al futuro, *in positivo* e cercare cosa si può fare ora e poi dopo per compensare quello che sentiamo come una colpa.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Secondo te sbaglio se mi vendico?


Questa non è una vendetta, è una reazione distruttiva. Cosa pensavi quando stavi "bene" del tradimento? Chi eri? Il tuo obiettivo, piano piano, dovrebbe essere quello di superare e tornare quella che eri quando stavi "bene". Non è con Fabio che vuoi prendertela. Sei arrabbiata con lui, ma come ti ha già detto Brunetta devi prima perdonare te stessa. Intanto, se senti che potreste esservi fraintesi, o se anche solo vuoi sfogarti con lui prima di mandarlo a quel paese, fallo. Questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella vita tutti commettiamo errori, anche facendoci del male (o facendo del male ad altri) ma col tempo impariamo a essere indulgenti con noi stessi perché in quelle circostanze non eravamo stati in grado di far diversamente.
> Si sono perdonati i kapò. Almeno alcuni.
> Per me bisogna sempre guardare al futuro, *in positivo* e cercare cosa si può fare ora e poi dopo per compensare quello che sentiamo come una colpa.


Condivido i tuoi pensieri ed il tuo modo di esporli.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella vita tutti commettiamo errori, anche facendoci del male (o facendo del male ad altri) ma col tempo impariamo a essere indulgenti con noi stessi perché in quelle circostanze non eravamo stati in grado di far diversamente.
> Si sono perdonati i kapò. Almeno alcuni.


Sì, certo. Indulgentissimi. A me lo dici? Però credo che una cosa  del genere richieda un grande lavoro ed una grande empatia con qualcuno che ti supporti.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


O si coltivano illusioni
nella consapevolezza che sono solo illusioni
o si farà come si dice nel mio dialetto...
El tacon lè peso del sbrego....

Ossia il rattoppo è peggio dello strappo.

Sull'aborto taccio.
Ho come una cosa dentro
Penso che un aborto possa dividere due coniugi
ben più nel profondo che non un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Indulgentissimi. A me lo dici? Però credo che una cosa  del genere richieda un grande lavoro ed una grande empatia con qualcuno che ti supporti.


Lo credo anch'io. Però Vera non mi sembra ancora in grado di farlo.
L'idea che ha di tradire non mi sembra, ad esempio, un modo per cercare di uscire dalla situazione ma di complicarla e fare anche qualcosa contro se stessa.
Non si tradisce per principio, con l'idea "esco e tradisco" perché è un po' il classico "vado con il primo che passa" e questo non è conoscere una persona da cui si può avere qualcosa ma è un trovare un modo per sentirsi usata, per sentirsi cattiva, per trovare un'altra ragione per disprezzarsi.
Ecco mi sembra in una fase in cui non sta, ancora, cercando di salvarsi ma di sprofondare.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O si coltivano illusioni
> nella consapevolezza che sono solo illusioni
> o si farà come si dice nel mio dialetto...
> El tacon lè peso del sbrego....
> ...


Standing Ovation caro Conte..Standing Ovation

Il tradimento è una minchiata a confronto.

Buscopann


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Questa non è una vendetta, è una reazione distruttiva. Cosa pensavi quando stavi "bene" del tradimento? Chi eri? Il tuo obiettivo, piano piano, dovrebbe essere quello di superare e tornare quella che eri quando stavi "bene". Non è con Fabio che vuoi prendertela. Sei arrabbiata con lui, ma come ti ha già detto Brunetta devi prima perdonare te stessa. Intanto, se senti che potreste esservi fraintesi, o se anche solo vuoi sfogarti con lui prima di mandarlo a quel paese, fallo. Questa è la mia opinione.


Ma come posso perdonarmi?Ho ucciso mio figlio!Un figlio,non ci credo che l'ho fatto davvero.Ho sempre voluto un figlio e quando cel'avevo cosa ho fatto?Nono io non voglio perdonarmi non voglio perdonarlo io voglio sfasciare tutto,farmi male e fare male a lui voglio pagare per quello che ho fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ma come posso perdonarmi?Ho ucciso mio figlio!Un figlio,non ci credo che l'ho fatto davvero.Ho sempre voluto un figlio e quando cel'avevo cosa ho fatto?Nono io non voglio perdonarmi non voglio perdonarlo io voglio sfasciare tutto,farmi male e fare male a lui voglio pagare per quello che ho fatto.


L'hai fatto perché non ti sentivi in grado di farlo.
Ti devi condannare a vita per non essere riuscita a essere forte, sicura, forse anche un po' incosciente?
E' sano che tu abbia un profondo dolore e che ti voglia bene per il dolore che provi.


----------



## mic (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ma come posso perdonarmi?Ho ucciso mio figlio!Un figlio,non ci credo che l'ho fatto davvero.Ho sempre voluto un figlio e quando cel'avevo cosa ho fatto?Nono io non voglio perdonarmi non voglio perdonarlo io voglio sfasciare tutto,farmi male e fare male a lui voglio pagare per quello che ho fatto.


Se non ti riesci a perdonare, dove credi di andare?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io. Però Vera non mi sembra ancora in grado di farlo.
> L'idea che ha di tradire non mi sembra, ad esempio, un modo per cercare di uscire dalla situazione ma di complicarla e fare anche qualcosa contro se stessa.
> Non si tradisce per principio, con l'idea "esco e tradisco" perché è un po' il classico "vado con il primo che passa" e questo non è conoscere una persona da cui si può avere qualcosa ma è un trovare un modo per sentirsi usata, per sentirsi cattiva, per trovare un'altra ragione per disprezzarsi.
> Ecco mi sembra in una fase in cui non sta, ancora, cercando di salvarsi ma di sprofondare.


Lei non sta cercando di disprezzarsi. Lei sta cercando un modo di rimandare indietro a lui tutto il dolore che le ha procurata. E' l'unico modo lecito che conosce. Se fosse lecito accoltellarlo a morte lo farebbe.

Buscopann


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

all'inferno,dove ho mandato mio figlio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che un aborto possa dividere due coniugi
> ben più nel profondo che non un tradimento.


Condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> all'inferno,dove ho mandato mio figlio


Hai parlato con un sacerdote?


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei non sta cercando di disprezzarsi. Lei sta cercando un modo di rimandare indietro a lui tutto il dolore che le ha procurata. E' l'unico modo lecito che conosce. Se fosse lecito accoltellarlo a morte lo farebbe.
> 
> Buscopann


si è vero.Lui doveva impedirmelo perchè io non ho saputo restare calma e se potessi lo ammazzerei.Lo amo ma lo ammazzerei con le mie mani


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai parlato con un sacerdote?


no,mi butterebbe fuori dalla chiesa a calci


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> si è vero.Lui doveva impedirmelo perchè io non ho saputo restare calma e se potessi lo ammazzerei.Lo amo ma lo ammazzerei con le mie mani


La prima cosa che dovresti fare è lasciarlo. Tu non lo ami. Non si può amare una persona che è causa di tutto questo male. Semplicemente ti sembra di non potere fare a meno di lui in questo momento.
Vuoi regalargli un po' del tuo dolore. Lascialo. E poi comincia a vivere. Ti accorgerai che il mondo non è poi così brutto. c'è di molto meglio. E questo ti aiuterà a convivere col tuo dolore

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> no,mi butterebbe fuori dalla chiesa a calci


Vai. Sarai sorpresa e troverai chi sa capire la debolezza umana e ti aiuterà a perdonarti.
Fare del male a te, a Fabio e poi ancora a te non cambierà quello che è accaduto.
Devi pensare a cosa puoi fare ora per la vita. La tua vita.


----------



## mic (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> all'inferno,dove ho mandato mio figlio


Dici? E per i prossimi che verranno, come pensi di fare se sei all'inferno? 
E se già ci sei, almeno emotivamente?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> no,mi butterebbe fuori dalla chiesa a calci


NO.
NO.
NO.
Allora io ti posso testimoniare che i frati francescani hanno fatto molto in questo senso.
Proprio loro mi hanno detto, abbiamo ottenuto la facoltà dal vescovo di rimettere questo peccato, ma il problema è che la donna non perdona sè stessa. 
Hai voglia tu di dirle che Dio perdona, ma loro non ce la fanno.
E credimi, io gli ho visti, dicono che essendo uomini non riescono a capire fino in fondo, ma leggono dei libri per riuscire a dire qualcosa a queste donne che entrano in confessionale.

Il tuo bambino non sarà MAI all'inferno.

Ma perchè avete compiuto sta scelta?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "Vous n'avez pas le monopole du cœur", disse quello tanti anni fa...


che citazione brillante e soprattutto pertinente. Da vero centro-destrista. Ma come te ne viene di pescare frasi di Giscard d'Estaing dalla campagna presidenziale francese degli anni '70? Miii...


----------



## Spider (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> no,mi butterebbe fuori dalla chiesa a calci


nessun sacerdote ti butterebbe fuori a calci, e questo lo sai bene.

l'argomento che hai toccato qui, è molto più drammatico di un semplice tradimento 
e ti consiglio di stare attenta perchè potresti uscirne con le ossa rotte.
nel virtuale nessuno è tenero e se può ti vomita in faccia tutto il suo disprezzo.

Miss acacia ha ragione ci vuole molta sensibilità,
 a parte lo scazzo verso chi non meritava assolutamente...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai fatto perché non ti sentivi in grado di farlo.Ti devi condannare a vita per non essere riuscita a essere forte, sicura, forse anche un po' incosciente?E' sano che tu abbia un profondo dolore e che ti voglia bene per il dolore che provi.


Quoto. Riparti, cerca di superare la cosa e poi sono sicuro che troverai un'altra persona con cui costruire il futuro. E non avrai dubbi sulla scelta da fare. Guarda che, se ti può consolare,  nessuno "nasce imparato" su come affrontare questi casi: a volte non si fanno cazzate solo perché non se ne è avuta l'occasione. Probabilmente a voi questa occasione è capitata nel momento sbagliato e tra persone non ancora attrezzate a decidere per il meglio.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> no,mi butterebbe fuori dalla chiesa a calci


Ascolta, se hai preso quella decisione avrai avuto le tue paure ed i tuoi motivi. Ora ti sembrano stupidaggini, ma non potevi sapere come ti saresti sentita. In quel momento hai agito al meglio delle tue possibilitá. Devi imparare ad accettare che hai avuto paura, è umano. Poi penserai a Fabio. Vai da un prete, o fai una chiacchierata con lo psicologo. Soffri una perdita troppo grande per essere lucida e razionale, e secondo me hai bisogno di sfogarti ancora tanto.Tutto il resto, dopo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che citazione brillante e soprattutto pertinente. Da vero centro-destrista. Ma come te ne viene di pescare frasi di Giscard d'Estaing dalla campagna presidenziale francese degli anni '70? Miii...


E pure tu guarda che cazzo vai notando, dimmi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei non sta cercando di disprezzarsi. Lei sta cercando un modo di rimandare indietro a lui tutto il dolore che le ha procurata. E' l'unico modo lecito che conosce. Se fosse lecito accoltellarlo a morte lo farebbe.
> 
> Buscopann


Ed è IMPOSSIBILE.
Per quanto noi uomini possiamo immaginare, noi non possiamo portare un feto in grembo.
E io non so che dire...
Cioè mi ricordo....

Cioè una ti dice..aspetto un figlio da te...
Insomma ti si muove qualcosa dentro
come se lei ti dicesse sarai protettivo con noi due?

Cioè io capisco una che dice....
Mi ha lasciato e quindi mi sono trovata sola e spaventata...

Ma non riesco a capire
Abortisco e poi rimaniamo assieme...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Vera mai, comunque da retta a Brunetta, parlane con qualcuno, Se non con un prete, con qualcuno di cui ti fidi e che possa aiutarti.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Riparti, cerca di superare la cosa e poi sono sicuro che troverai un'altra persona con cui costruire il futuro. E non avrai dubbi sulla scelta da fare. Guarda che, se ti può consolare,  nessuno "nasce imparato" su come affrontare questi casi: a volte non si fanno cazzate solo perché non se ne è avuta l'occasione. Probabilmente a voi questa occasione è capitata nel momento sbagliato e tra persone non ancora attrezzate a decidere per il meglio.


SI...
Succede anche nei romanzi...questo che dici.
Hugo è maestro in questo.
SI...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ascolta, se hai preso quella decisione avrai avuto le tue paure ed i tuoi motivi. Ora ti sembrano stupidaggini, ma non potevi sapere come ti saresti sentita. In quel momento hai agito al meglio delle tue possibilitá. Devi imparare ad accettare che hai avuto paura, è umano. Poi penserai a Fabio. Vai da un prete, o fai una chiacchierata con lo psicologo. Soffri una perdita troppo grande per essere lucida e razionale, e secondo me hai bisogno di sfogarti ancora tanto.Tutto il resto, dopo.


O.T. ma non tanto: bellissima la tua firma> _Più il dolore scava nel tuo essere, più gioia puoi contenere_


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E pure tu guarda che cazzo vai notando, dimmi tu.


beh, anche tu, però


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ascolta, se hai preso quella decisione avrai avuto le tue paure ed i tuoi motivi. Ora ti sembrano stupidaggini, ma non potevi sapere come ti saresti sentita. In quel momento hai agito al meglio delle tue possibilitá. Devi imparare ad accettare che hai avuto paura, è umano. Poi penserai a Fabio. Vai da un prete, o fai una chiacchierata con lo psicologo. Soffri una perdita troppo grande per essere lucida e razionale, e secondo me hai bisogno di sfogarti ancora tanto.Tutto il resto, dopo.


Si...sono d'accordo...
Quante ho sentito, dire, se avessi saputo prima come mi sarei sentita dopo, non l'avrei mai fatto...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

Vai dal tuo Fabio
lo fracassi di botte
e poi lo lasci...

Non botte immaginarie
ma reali....


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...sono d'accordo...
> Quante ho sentito, dire, se avessi saputo prima come mi sarei sentita dopo, non l'avrei mai fatto...


è vero non pensavo che mi sarei sentita così non immaginavo nemmeno lontanamente


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

Quoto Busco e President
Non puoi amare un uomo che davanti alka tua indecisione, non ci credo che non si è accorto che tu lo fossi, invece di starti vicino e valutare se tenere quel bimbo ti ha lasciato sola.
Lascialo senza pensarci. Inutile che ti vendichi ora devi pensare a perdonarti (come dice Giustamente Brunetta) e ricominciare a vivere


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. ma non tanto: bellissima la tua firma> _Più il dolore scava nel tuo essere, più gioia puoi contenere_


È di Gibran Kahlil... e quanto è vera  un O.T. calzante direi


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

mi piace questa frase,spero sia vera.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai dal tuo Fabio
> lo fracassi di botte
> e poi lo lasci...
> 
> ...


vorrei tanto ma l'attimo dopo vorrei che mi consolasse


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> vorrei tanto ma l'attimo dopo vorrei che mi consolasse


Perchè ti sei sentita abbandonata ed ora vorresti che lui ponesse rimedio, vorresti costringerlo ad esserci e cancellare il male che ti ha fatto. Poi quando soffri di più vorresti solo restituirglielo con gli interessi. Trovo che sia una reazione normale.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Perchè ti sei sentita abbandonata ed ora vorresti che lui ponesse rimedio, vorresti costringerlo ad esserci e cancellare il male che ti ha fatto. Poi quando soffri di più vorresti solo restituirglielo con gli interessi. Trovo che sia una reazione normale.


E' esattamente così che mi sento,un momento vorrei che mi stesse vicino e quello dopo vorrei fargli del male ma non so mai staccarmi del tutto da lui


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

invece me ne dovrei fuggire via lontano da lui un uomo dovrebbe proteggere la sua donna e il suo bambino.Soffro così tanto che mi sento stordita


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto Busco e President
> Non puoi amare un uomo che davanti alka tua indecisione, non ci credo che non si è accorto che tu lo fossi, invece di starti vicino e valutare se tenere quel bimbo ti ha lasciato sola.
> Lascialo senza pensarci. Inutile che ti vendichi ora devi pensare a perdonarti (come dice Giustamente Brunetta) e ricominciare a vivere


quoto, nonostante la mia netta opposizione, in genere, al consigliare di lasciare o non lasciare. Qui però mi sembra molto grave, secondo solo alla nacessità pressante di perdonarti e ricominciare a vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> vorrei tanto ma l'attimo dopo vorrei che mi consolasse


Vorresti che lui condividesse, anzi prendesse su di sé il tuo dolore così come non ha saputo prendersi la responsabilità di essere l'uomo che volevi ti dicesse "Voglio un figlio da te. Ce la faremo!"
Non n'è stato capace.
Come fai a essere sicura che anche lui non provi questo dolore e stia cercando di uscirne rimuovendolo?
Non ha reagito prima come avresti voluto e come avresti avuto bisogno e non riesce ora.
L'uomo migliore del mondo, come dici, non può essere così superficiale e cinico, come dici, contraddittoriamente.
Questa cosa vi ha allontanati.
Potrebbe riunirvi o separarvi definitivamente parlarne ma questo dovete fare. Che senso avrebbe spostare tutto su un tradimento?
Non puoi continuare ad aspettare che lui faccia quello che tu non fai. Tu non ti consoli. Consolati!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> invece me ne dovrei fuggire via lontano da lui un uomo dovrebbe proteggere la sua donna e il suo bambino.Soffro così tanto che mi sento stordita


E i tuoi genitori cosa dicono?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorresti che lui condividesse, anzi prendesse su di sé il tuo dolore così come non ha saputo prendersi la responsabilità di essere l'uomo che volevi ti dicesse "Voglio un figlio da te. Ce la faremo!"
> Non n'è stato capace.
> Come fai a essere sicura che anche lui non provi questo dolore e stia cercando di uscirne rimuovendolo.
> Non ha reagito prima come avresti voluto e come avresti avuto bisogno e non riesce ora.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E i tuoi genitori cosa dicono?


genitori? Perché dovrebbero saperlo?


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

i miei genitori sono uno dei motivi per cui ho pensato di abortire,per loro sarebbe stato uno scandalo imperdonabile


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> genitori? Perché dovrebbero saperlo?


Senti sto grattando con le unghie il tavolo...e facendo fumo dalle narici....
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....
Ho una figlia.

E solo il pensiero che un giorno sia in queste condizioni....

Senti Anna
Riparliamone quando avrai un figlio ok?

MA PORCA TROIA....

Io vorrei che almeno mia figlia mi dicesse...
Sentite papi e mami, ho un problema sono incinta del mio ragazzo....che faccio?

MA PORCA TROIA....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sto grattando con le unghie il tavolo...e facendo fumo dalle narici....
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....
> Ho una figlia.
> 
> ...


Secondo te tua figlia te lo direbbe?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> i miei genitori sono uno dei motivi per cui ho pensato di abortire,per loro sarebbe stato uno scandalo imperdonabile




Ma perchè dici così?

Credimi anche i miei sono bachettoni....

Ma credimi....CREDIMI...se io avessi messo incinta la mia morosa...
Mi fracassavano di botte e poi mi dicevano, ORA TU METTI SU FAMIGLIA....teston...

Non saresti stata nè la prima nè l'ultima.....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te tua figlia te lo direbbe?


LO SPERO
dal profondo del mio cuore....

LO SPERO.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sto grattando con le unghie il tavolo...e facendo fumo dalle narici....
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....
> Ho una figlia.
> 
> ...


Conte calmati! Era solo una domanda! Io non ho mai abortito, ma se lo avessi fatto, MAI e poi MAI lo avrei detto ai miei. Piuttosto, spellata viva e bagno nell'alcool.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> genitori? Perché dovrebbero saperlo?


Perchè dovrebbero esserle vicine e forse se l'avessero saputo l'avrebbero aiutata a scegliere la cosa giusta per lei.
Se avedsi una figlia che sta passando quello che passa lei mi auguro che sappia che ci sono


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbero esserle vicine e forse se l'avessero saputo l'avrebbero aiutata a scegliere la cosa giusta per lei.
> Se avedsi una figlia che sta passando quello che passa lei mi auguro che sappia che ci sono


su di te non ho dubbi, Farfalla! Ma credo che la tendenza sia l'opposta. Tutti, ma NON i genitori da mettere a parte della cosa. Amici, forse, ma non i genitori.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> LO SPERO
> dal profondo del mio cuore....
> 
> LO SPERO.


Già.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

non mi avrebbero mai perdonato di aver infangato il loro nome e nella loro famiglia questi scandali non esistono.avrebbero accolto mio figlio,ci avrebbero fatti sposare si ma non mi avrebbero mai perdonata di averli resi lo zimbello della famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> non mi avrebbero mai perdonato di aver infangato il loro nome e nella loro famiglia questi scandali non esistono.avrebbero accolto mio figlio,ci avrebbero fatti sposare si ma non mi avrebbero mai perdonata di averli resi lo zimbello della famiglia


Vivi a Kabul?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Conte calmati! Era solo una domanda! Io non ho mai abortito, ma se lo avessi fatto, MAI e poi MAI lo avrei detto ai miei. Piuttosto, spellata viva e bagno nell'alcool.


Non l'aborto testina...capisco bene che ti vergogneresti come una ladra, 
Dico della gravidanza....
Intendevo quella....
Ma come non dici una cosa così importante a chi ti ha dato la vita?

Ma dove stiamo andando a finire?

Che un genitore direbbe cassi tuoi putana rangete?

Ma neanche le bestie son così....

Ma in che merda di famiglie siamo? EH?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vivi a Kabul?



ti mancano di paesini di 50000 persone che ragionano così in Italia...devi solo saltare in macchina per trovarli, anche nel civilissimo bolognese


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> LO SPERO
> dal profondo del mio cuore....
> 
> LO SPERO.


Anche io


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> non mi avrebbero mai perdonato di aver infangato il loro nome e nella loro famiglia questi scandali non esistono.avrebbero accolto mio figlio,ci avrebbero fatti sposare si ma non mi avrebbero mai perdonata di averli resi lo zimbello della famiglia


Il fidanzato. La famiglia. Gli altri. La tua vita?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> su di te non ho dubbi, Farfalla! Ma credo che la tendenza sia l'opposta. Tutti, ma NON i genitori da mettere a parte della cosa. Amici, forse, ma non i genitori.


Se la tendenza è quella siamo messi proprio male... Che figli abbiamo cresciuto se smettiamo di essere il loro punto di riferimento nei momenti di difficoltá?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> non mi avrebbero mai perdonato di aver infangato il loro nome e nella loro famiglia questi scandali non esistono.avrebbero accolto mio figlio,ci avrebbero fatti sposare si ma non mi avrebbero mai perdonata di averli resi lo zimbello della famiglia


Senti te lo dico...
La famiglia di mia moglie: Contadini iper conservatori ok?
BOn una cugina di mia moglie si è presa incinta.

RITO:
Sberla in faccia a lei
Sberla in faccia a lui.

POI:
Tutte le famiglie aiutino la nuova famiglia.
AL ragazzo si diceva: ora ti sposi e fai il tuo dovere.
Fine delle discussioni.
Questa è la mentalità di noi retrogradi e indrio come i mussi dei paesini veneti.

O cosa c'è nel mondo moderno?
Le madri che consigliano alle figlie di abortire?

Dove vivi?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbero esserle vicine e forse se l'avessero saputo l'avrebbero aiutata a scegliere la cosa giusta per lei.
> Se avedsi una figlia che sta passando quello che passa lei mi auguro che sappia che ci sono





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> su di te non ho dubbi, Farfalla! Ma credo che la tendenza sia l'opposta. Tutti, ma NON i genitori da mettere a parte della cosa. Amici, forse, ma non i genitori.


Moltissime donne, quando si sentono donne, non intendono condividere, mettere a parte di una loro scelta tanto importante e intima i genitori, anche per non dare loro un dolore o scaricare il peso di una scelta di cui non potranno essere loro a fare o non vogliono che se ne facciano carico.
Altra cosa è quando si tratta di adolescenti che ci si augura che si sentano certi di potersi appoggiare ai genitori.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la tendenza è quella siamo messi proprio male... Che figli abbiamo cresciuto se smettiamo di essere il loro punto di riferimento nei momenti di difficoltá?


Ma ti quoto...
E conoscendoti
Vorrei proprio vederti se un tuo figlio mette incinta la morosa...
Cosa gli fai....

Ma vorria proprio ben vedere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Moltissime donne, quando si sentono donne, non intendono condividere, mettere a parte di una loro scelta tanto importante e intima i genitori, anche per non dare loro un dolore o scaricare il peso di una scelta di cui non potranno essere loro a fare o non vogliono che se ne facciano carico.
> Altra cosa è quando si tratta di adolescenti che ci si augura che si sentano certi di potersi appoggiare ai genitori.


E questa qui parla come una donna adulta?
Eh?

Ma ci svegliamo o no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'aborto testina...capisco bene che ti vergogneresti come una ladra,
> Dico della gravidanza....
> Intendevo quella....
> Ma come non dici una cosa così importante a chi ti ha dato la vita?
> ...


oh, Conte, mica volevo offendere! Calmati, davvero. In ogni caso: A) non mi vergognerei di abortire. Ne sarei spezzata, ma certo non mi vergognerei, tantomeno come una ladra. Roba mia, mica d'altri.

B) della gravidanza parlerei solo se la voglio tenere. Non in altre circostanze

C) comunque non faccio questo discorso perché mia madre era bacchettona, eh. Non gliene poteva fregar di meno che non ero sposata, figuriamoci. Ma era cattolica, sarebbe stata addoloratissima dell'aborto, e poi un pippone infinito sull' "anima del feto" non me lo merito, no, no. Non se po'.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti te lo dico...
> La famiglia di mia moglie: Contadini iper conservatori ok?
> BOn una cugina di mia moglie si è presa incinta.
> 
> ...


Non avrei mai obligato il fidanzato di mia figlia a sposarla. Men che meno le avrei impedito di abortire. Ma le sarei stata vicina cercando di capire insieme cosa davvero volesse. Probabilmente se qualcuno l'avesse obbligata ad ascoltarsi non avrebbe abortito
Dopodiché se lui sto figlio non lo voleva siamo sempre nel 2014 cazzarola...pensarci prima no eh?


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

una famiglia così perbene che non si può parlare di sesso,i miei ci  tenevano che io mi laureassi con lode e plauso accademico,perchè la  cugina l'aveva avuto.Una famiglia così perfetta che i fratelli se la  ridono se una delle nipoti resta incinta o divorzia.ma una famiglia perbene eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la tendenza è quella siamo messi proprio male... Che figli abbiamo cresciuto se smettiamo di essere il loro punto di riferimento nei momenti di difficoltá?


eh, non posso darti torto. Ma se ti guardi intorno e senti in giro, quel che succede, da sempre, è questo. Dell'aborto NON si parla con i genitori, tranne casi eccezionali. Poi ripeto, non ho esperienza diretta in questo


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Moltissime donne, quando si sentono donne, non intendono condividere, mettere a parte di una loro scelta tanto importante e intima i genitori, anche per non dare loro un dolore o scaricare il peso di una scelta di cui non potranno essere loro a fare o non vogliono che se ne facciano carico.
> Altra cosa è quando si tratta di adolescenti che ci si augura che si sentano certi di potersi appoggiare ai genitori.


quoto anche questo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> una famiglia così perbene che non si può parlare di sesso,i miei ci  tenevano che io mi laureassi con lode e plauso accademico,perchè la  cugina l'aveva avuto.Una famiglia così perfetta che i fratelli se la  ridono se una delle nipoti resta incinta o divorzia.ma una famiglia perbene eh.


Un fidanzato è qualcuno con cui compiere scelte insieme non un sostituto di un genitore responsabile e amoroso.
Lui è solo un ragazzo confuso e spaventato come te.
Anche tu sei solo una ragazza confusa e spaventata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avrei mai obligato il fidanzato di mia figlia a sposarla. Men che meno le avrei impedito di abortire. Ma le sarei stata vicina cercando di capire insieme cosa davvero volesse. Probabilmente se qualcuno l'avesse obbligata ad ascoltarsi non avrebbe abortito
> Dopodiché se lui sto figlio non lo voleva siamo sempre nel 2014 cazzarola...*pensarci prima no eh*?


qui sfondi una porta aperta, lo sai. Solo che ora il rimprovero non le serve davvero.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un fidanzato è qualcuno con cui compiere scelte insieme non un sostituto di un genitore responsabile e amoroso.
> Lui è solo un ragazzo confuso e spaventato come te.
> Anche tu sei solo una ragazza confusa e spaventata.


avevo 27 anni non ero così piccola non dovevo cedere alle mie paure


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un fidanzato è qualcuno con cui compiere scelte insieme non un sostituto di un genitore responsabile e amoroso.
> *Lui è solo un ragazzo confuso e spaventato come te.*
> Anche tu sei solo una ragazza confusa e spaventata.


Tu però questo non lo sai.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2014)

Una famiglia perfetta. Un fidanzato perfetto. Mai stata vera la discussione. Il nick "vera mai". La vera te stessa da che parte sta?


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Una famiglia perfetta. Un fidanzato perfetto. Mai stata vera la discussione. Il nick "vera mai". La vera te stessa da che parte sta?


la vera me.una bambina nel corpo di una donna adulta.la vera me avrebbe tenuto il bambino,ma purtroppo è una vigliacca e una bambina immatura.la vera me è persa,non so nemmeno più dove andare a cercare


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu però questo non lo sai.


e sono d'accordo. Potrebbe anche sembrare uno che s'è levato un dente. Anzi, nemmeno: la cui ragazza s'è levata un dente. A me fa più paura che tenerezza, sia per il presente che -ancora peggio- per il futuro. Io scapperei a gambe levate.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> avevo 27 anni non ero così piccola non dovevo cedere alle mie paure


Si può essere confusi e spaventati a qualsiasi età.
In realtà è andata in questo modo.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> la vera me.una bambina nel corpo di una donna adulta.la vera me avrebbe tenuto il bambino,ma purtroppo è una vigliacca e una bambina immatura.la vera me è persa,non so nemmeno più dove andare a cercare


Si è persa ma la ritroverai. Sei arrivata qui. Hai cominciato a tirare fuori il dolore. Continua a farlo. Volendoti bene però. Se hai bisogno di una pausa diglielo, parlagliene, non pensare che capisca da solo le tue motivazioni. Certi uomini non ci arrivano.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu però questo non lo sai.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e sono d'accordo. Potrebbe anche sembrare uno che s'è levato un dente. Anzi, nemmeno: la cui ragazza s'è levata un dente. A me fa più paura che tenerezza, sia per il presente che -ancora peggio- per il futuro. Io scapperei a gambe levate.


Non lo so, non lo sappiamo se lui è un cinico o un superficiale però lei dice che è l'uomo migliore del mondo. Potrebbe essere che anche lui si sia spaventato di trovarsi con una grossa responsabilità e una vita decisa ancor prima della laurea (ma a che età si laurea?).
Lei era spaventata o ora ancor più confusa e scossa. Lei vuole che lui abbia un ruolo di uomo che prende in mano la situazione, ruolo che lui non riesce ad assumere, neppure per dire che ormai la scelta è fatta e consolarla. Potrebbe essere perché non ce la fa.
In ogni caso non è lui il problema ma l'incapacità di lei di elaborare il senso di colpa.


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

La penso anche io come MK. Puoi dedicarti un po' a te ed al tuo dolore. A lui adesso non pensare. Curati. Sei in una situazione che accentua il tuo stato emotivo, ti vedi sola, senza amici, senza Fabio. Hai detto che alcuni sono fuori per studio. Raggiungi una tua amica, stacca. Dedicati a te, ascoltati. Fatti aiutare. Quando ti sentirai un pò meglio potrai pensare al resto.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> la vera me.una bambina nel corpo di una donna adulta.la vera me avrebbe tenuto il bambino,ma purtroppo è una vigliacca e una bambina immatura.la vera me è persa,non so nemmeno più dove andare a cercare



secondo me hai sbagliato a non proteggerti da gravidanze indesiderate
dico indesiderate perchè mi pare evidente che non avevi certo trovato e scelto un padre per tuo figlio
da quel primo errore ne sono discesi gli altri a valanga
non si può tornare indietro, però fai attenzione a non rimanere incastrata ancora a lungo, prova a ripartire da quello che hai, non da quello che non hai (più), e lassa stà i parenti serpenti, per carità


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so, non lo sappiamo se lui è un cinico o un superficiale però lei dice che è l'uomo migliore del mondo. Potrebbe essere che anche lui si sia spaventato di trovarsi con una grossa responsabilità e una vita decisa ancor prima della laurea (ma a che età si laurea?).
> Lei era spaventata o ora ancor più confusa e scossa. Lei vuole che lui abbia un ruolo di uomo che prende in mano la situazione, ruolo che lui non riesce ad assumere, neppure per dire che ormai la scelta è fatta e consolarla. Potrebbe essere perché non ce la fa.
> *In ogni caso non è lui il problema* ma l'incapacità di lei di elaborare il senso di colpa.


Anche questo mi pare azzardato. Tu ragioni troppo da mamma.


----------



## vera mai (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha 30 anni,il fatto che siamo adulti rende solo la storia più squallida.Cercherò di staccare la spina,si forse raggiungere qualche amico mi farà bene,e chi lo sa magari domani posso prendere coraggio e andare in chiesa.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche questo mi pare azzardato. Tu ragioni troppo da mamma.


Scaricare colpe su di lui, secondo te, può aiutarla a elaborare il lutto o non fa che amplificarlo?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scaricare colpe su di lui, secondo te, può aiutarla a elaborare il lutto o non fa che amplificarlo?


Non si tratta nè di scaricare nè niente, solo che potrebbe non essere quello che dici tu, obiettivamente parlando. Magari lui è uno stronzo e l'ha plagiata. Ed anche adesso. Non puoi saperlo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so, non lo sappiamo se lui è un cinico o un superficiale però lei dice che è l'uomo migliore del mondo. Potrebbe essere che anche lui si sia spaventato di trovarsi con una grossa responsabilità e una vita decisa ancor prima della laurea (ma a che età si laurea?).
> Lei era spaventata o ora ancor più confusa e scossa. Lei vuole che lui abbia un ruolo di uomo che prende in mano la situazione, ruolo che lui non riesce ad assumere, neppure per dire che ormai la scelta è fatta e consolarla. Potrebbe essere perché non ce la fa.
> In ogni caso non è lui il problema ma l'incapacità di lei di elaborare il senso di colpa.


infatti non lo sappiamo. Ma così, spontaneamente, abbuonargli per incapacità questa assoluta assenza non mi sembra percorribile. Più equilibrato mi sembra l'intervento di MK, il consiglio di prendere una pausa e curarsi un po', in un modo o in un altro. Così non può vivere. Poi, in seguito, valuterà se e come riprendere la storia col suo evanescente fidanzato.

Già, ma a che età ora si laureano? Anzi lo so, ogni tanto mi tocca far loro parte dell'esame nella mia materia e li vedo sempre più vecchi...


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2014)

Premetto che sono madre di figlia femmina e vorrei che lei si confidasse con me, anche da adulta. Lasciandole, visto che è adulta, campo libero in qualsiasi decisione (aborto compreso). Ma un figlio si fa in due no? E' stato un 'incidente di percorso'? Usate metodi contraccettivi? La chiesa al momento la lascerei stare. I sensi di colpa mi sembra ci siano già abbastanza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti non lo sappiamo. Ma così, spontaneamente, abbuonargli per incapacità questa assoluta assenza non mi sembra percorribile. Più equilibrato mi sembra l'intervento di MK, il consiglio di prendere una pausa e curarsi un po', in un modo o in un altro. Così non può vivere. Poi, in seguito, valuterà se e come riprendere la storia col suo evanescente fidanzato.
> 
> Già, ma a che età ora si laureano? Anzi lo so, ogni tanto mi tocca far loro parte dell'esame nella mia materia e li vedo sempre più vecchi...


Anche uno stronzo magari lo è perché non riesce a non esserlo o non riesce a non essere un vigliacco. Lei, che lo conosce, non pensa che lui lo sia, si sente abbandonata rispetto a questa cosa.
Pensare che lui non sia capace di fare diversamente le può far vedere che l'assenza* di lui non è un modo per disprezzarla ma una fuga di chi non capisce, non sa, non è capace.
Vera deve occuparsi di se stessa e volersi tanto bene per il dolore che prova.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Premetto che sono madre di figlia femmina e vorrei che lei si confidasse con me, anche da adulta. Lasciandole, visto che è adulta, campo libero in qualsiasi decisione (aborto compreso). Ma un figlio si fa in due no? E' stato un 'incidente di percorso'? Usate metodi contraccettivi? La chiesa al momento la lascerei stare. I sensi di colpa mi sembra ci siano già abbastanza.


La confessione allevia i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> qui sfondi una porta aperta, lo sai. Solo che ora il rimprovero non le serve davvero.


Veramente il riprovero era per lui vidto che è lui qyello che poi ha voluto che abortisse


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente il riprovero era per lui vidto che è lui qyello che poi ha voluto che abortisse


ah, scusa. Pensavo fosse ad entrambi (in fondo è errore di entrambi), come poi nel post di Free, ma solo lei potesse leggere. Comunque avevo letto male


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


non capisco il dolore che stai provando,probabilmente non sono geneticamente predisposto a capirlo.

non capisco come tu possa considerarlo l'uomo migliore del mondo, se nel momento del tuo maggior bisogno si è emotivamente separato da te

non capisco il nesso tra quello che stai patendo e l'idea di andare con altri

capisco che non puoi parlare di come stai coi tuoi genitori per tutta una serie di "problematiche" per cui io imbottirei la casa di astrolite

capisco che ora tu non ti stia perdonando la debolezza per aver fatto una cosa che non avresti voluto fare e che questo Fabio non ha fermato

capisco che tu ora senti il bisogno di essere abbracciata forte forte e credi che andando con qualcun altro...questi ti saprà stare vicino come Fabio non ha voluto/saputo fare

credo tu abbia vissuto il tradimento peggiore che una donna possa patire.    e credo che dovresti trovare qualcosa per sfogare questa rabbia feroce che ti sta divorando,prima che ti uccida,dentro.

Posso solo augurarti di trovarle,quelle braccia forti che ti stringono.   Ma non è detto che il tradimento sia la via per trovarle.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

che poi i bambini non nati vanno nel limbo, non all'inferno

(mi pare)


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> che poi i bambini non nati vanno nel limbo, non all'inferno
> 
> (mi pare)


i non battezzati.   dei non nati non si fa parola,ma diamo per scontato che vadano nel limbo pure loro


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i non battezzati.   dei non nati non si fa parola,ma diamo per scontato che vadano nel limbo pure loro


Il limbo è un'ipotesi teologica che è stata smentita da Benedetto XVI


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il limbo è un'ipotesi teologica che è stata smentita da Benedetto XVI


Immagino che Free si riferisse alla Divina Commedia più che alla Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Immagino che Free si riferisse alla Divina Commedia più che alla Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede



più che altro mi dispiaceva quella frase della nostra nuova utente, l'inferno è cosa grave e certamente i non nati non ci vanno

in purgatorio forse?


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Se il Limbo è stato teologicamente smentito ed il Purgatorio anche è un'ipotesi discussa

http://camcris.altervista.org/purgat.html

siamo ottimisti e pensiamo che i non nati vadano direttamente in Paradiso


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Prima di andare a dormire volevo solo dirti questo: sei umana. Sbagli, come tutti. Non è la capacità di non sbagliare a stabilire che una persona sia "migliore" di un' altra, o che faccia "schifo". E' la capacità di provare dolore, rimorso, di criticarsi ed imparare qualcosa dagli errori. Ma anche di accettarsi ed amarsi, con i propri limiti e paure. Se avessi avuto la sfera di cristallo avresti agito diversamente. Ma non cel' avevi. Soffrivi pressioni dall' interno e dall' esterno. Ti sentivi sola ed hai ceduto alla paura. Può capitare. Hai detto che sono passati mesi. Ti sei punita per questo. Ti sei punita per aver avuto paura ed aver agito di impulso. Adesso però basta con le punizioni. Con la rabbia e la voglia di farti male. Cullati adesso, cura le tue ferite, altrimenti diventeranno parte di te in maniera così profonda da condizionarti l'esistenza. Accetta ciò che è successo come un percorso di dolore che ti porterà a scoprire quanto sai essere forte e quanto sai prenderti cura di te stessa. Tutto questo dolore passerà, se accetti di lasciarlo andare, piano piano. Pensa a te. Se Fabio ti ha abbandonata, non abbandonarti anche tu. A domani cara.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non capisco il dolore che stai provando,probabilmente non sono geneticamente predisposto a capirlo.
> 
> non capisco come tu possa considerarlo l'uomo migliore del mondo, se nel momento del tuo maggior bisogno si è emotivamente separato da te
> 
> ...


:up: Ma smettila di dire cose sensate a parte l'astrolite:singleeye::carneval: Comunque quando decidi di imbottire la casa chiamami che vengo su ad osservarti :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè dici così?
> 
> Credimi anche i miei sono bachettoni....
> 
> ...


Quoto. I genitori sono sempre meno bacchettoni di quqnto si possa pensare. E in una faccenda del genere il bacchettonismo c'entra poco. Parlando loro,avresti avuto tutto il supporto.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La confessione allevia i sensi di colpa.


E ' vero. Ci sono andata anche io a suo tempo..nel 2007 dopo l aborto voluto diciamo cosi...
Non mi ha aiutata perche non credo in dio. Ma mi ha liberata e mi sono sentita capita. Cosa che il mio medico ginecologo da una vita non ha fatto perche obiettore di coscenza e non mi visita nemmeno pii dal 2008 appunto.
Allevia e' vero.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> avevo 27 anni non ero così piccola non dovevo cedere alle mie paure





vera mai ha detto:


> la vera me.una bambina nel corpo di una donna adulta.la vera me avrebbe tenuto il bambino,ma purtroppo è una vigliacca e una bambina immatura.la vera me è persa,non so nemmeno più dove andare a cercare



Ciao vera,

per quello che ho letto, non so fino a che punto puoi farti degli rimproveri, 
di non essere stata abbastanza forte e di non aver saputo cacciare vie le paure. 
Famiglia ... Fabio ... e anche tu. Tutto un insieme ha giocato ... e forse anche tu,
per un momento hai pensato che sia giusto così ... per vari motivi ... che poi si 
sono sgretolati di fronte al tuo nudo interno. Fabio, forse anche lui preso da tante
paure, e forse essendo più razionale, lo ha archiviato, posto in quel passato ... 
senza toccare se né te, nel insieme di questa decisione. 
Cerca qualcuno con qui parlare ... che ti ascolti ... per poter lasciare andare. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

*dopo I rossi ricevuti*

Anche troppo scontati ....
Mi chiedo tra me e me....come facciate  farevste valitazioni cosi superficiali...
Io ho consigliato a ver di ascoltare brunetta parlare con qualcuno e tirare fuori ogni cosa....
Detto questo chi ha detto lascialo è un deficente...
Perche l uomo migliore del mondo non puo avere paura? Le vostre compagne hanno subito aborti? Non mi pare no?
Guardate geni che a meno che lei non gli abbia detto a suo tempo: fermami non voglio (enon e' andata cosi) hanno la stessa percentuale di colpa se di colpa si sta parlando.
Per voi un uomo con le palle doveva immaginarselo? 
Voi delle dimaniche di un aborto e di coppia durante un aborto non sapete nulla...
Ma dovette dimostrare di sapere quando uomo deve rispettare aiutare e salvare la propria donna. Oh è adulta e'.... le scelte si fanno in due....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Anche troppo scontati ....
> Mi chiedo tra me e me....come facciate  farevste valitazioni cosi superficiali...
> Io ho consigliato a ver di ascoltare brunetta parlare con qualcuno e tirare fuori ogni cosa....
> Detto questo chi ha detto lascialo è un deficente...
> ...


Le scelte si fanno in due ma se un uomo ti ama e ti conosce capisce quando hai un dubbio sul da farsi e sta vicina e ti aiuta a fare in modo che la decisione che prendi sia la migliore per te e non solo per lui.E soprattutto non si trasderisce dopo un evento così traumatico. Lei ha detto che lui non le é stato vicino e per me questo basta a decidere di lasciarlo.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Anche troppo scontati ....
> Mi chiedo tra me e me....come facciate  farevste valitazioni cosi superficiali...
> Io ho consigliato a ver di ascoltare brunetta parlare con qualcuno e tirare fuori ogni cosa....
> Detto questo chi ha detto lascialo è un deficente...
> ...



Ciao mia cara,

basta leggere il titolo ... 
il compagno Fabio, da dove l'avrebbe dovuto intuire,
se lei ... non è stata vera, non avrà denunciato le paure e i desideri. 
Probabilmente avranno come riportato in un futuro questo lo sogno ... 
Ma a punto ... non so come funziona in Italia, qui per abortire passi 
da psicologi, per scoprire se è veramente quello che vuoi ... 
Purtroppo ... spesso le parole stanno molto lontane dagli atti, 
atti, che poi ti sbattono nella tua reale realtà e non quella costruita. 
Fabio, lì non è arrivato ... e stando anche lontano ... è più difficile. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le scelte si fanno in due ma se un uomo ti ama e ti conosce capisce quando hai un dubbio sul da farsi e sta vicina e ti aiuta a fare in modo che la decisione che prendi sia la migliore per te e non solo per lui.E soprattutto non si trasderisce dopo un evento così traumatico. Lei ha detto che lui non le é stato vicino e per me questo basta a decidere di lasciarlo.



Ti basta poco allora farfalla.
Io non mi pronuncio perchè ho parlato in mp con lei.
Per il resto fabio mi semvra l ultimo problema.
Puo anche essere che lei pensi adesso di aver avuto un dubbio quando in realta prima non c era. Hanno abortoto per I genitori di lei anche. Non scordarlo.
Detto questo a 27 anni sei adulta e peima di andare sotto I ferri se vuoi ti Fermi e torni indietro.  Puoi farlo.
Non mi semvra manco giusto addossare la colpa a sto ragazzo sulla base del nulla. Non mi riferisco che si è trasferito. L aborto in se.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mia cara,
> 
> basta leggere il titolo ...
> il compagno Fabio, da dove l'avrebbe dovuto intuire,
> ...


Si anche qui. Vai al cosnultorio. Ti fanno la visita psicologica e fidati io l ho dovuto far 3 volte tutto l iter infatti ho abortito alla soglia del 3 mese...tardissimo perche durante la vista psicologica mi hanno detto che non era quello che volevo. Infatti non lo era...alla terza ho fatto buon visp a cattivo gioco senno era troppo tardi


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> E tu dimmi una sola parola scortese che hai letto nel mio post. Era una domanda non una verità.


Anch'io ho letto solo una domanda. Non so perche' la nostra cara Miss se la sia presa tanto.  Credo per l'aborto che per lei che invrce li ha persi sia inconcepibile.

Tu sei sempre delicato.

Miss e' sensibile per il suo vissuto a certi argomenti.

Cercate di chiarirvi.
:up:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anch'io ho letto solo una domanda. Non so perche' la nostra cara Miss se la sia presa tanto.  Credo per l'aborto che per lei che invrce li ha persi sia inconcepibile.
> 
> Tu sei sempre delicato.
> 
> ...


2 li ho persi. Il primo a 18 anni ho abortito io..cioe in ospedale.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

bisogna però anche dire, che ogni donna vive differentemente un aborto voluto. 
per alcune è persino un modo come un altro, di "contraccettivo" ...

è una questione molto personale, per come la si vive ... 
e dipende da varie cose ... situazione, motivazioni, desideri ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bisogna però anche dire, che ogni donna vive differentemente un aborto voluto.
> per alcune è persino un modo come un altro, di "contraccettivo" ...
> ...


E ' molto vero.
Pero qui in italia se vogliamo l'ultima parola sull interrizipne volontaria di gravidanza non spetta alla donna.
Ma alla psicologa. Cioè se pensano che tu non sia convinta non te lo fanno fare. 
Inoltre sono passati 9 mesi a detta di ver. Non è poco tempo. Non è tanto è vero. 
Mi sembra assurdo additare fabio con satana. Ripeto non ha 20anni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Ti basta poco allora farfalla.
> *Io non mi pronuncio perchè ho parlato in mp con lei.
> Per il resto fabio mi semvra l ultimo problema.
> Puo anche essere che lei pensi adesso di aver avuto un dubbio quando in realta prima non c era. Hanno abortoto per I genitori di lei anche. Non scordarlo.
> ...



Mi basta poco? Secondo te è poco?
Mi basta molto meno te lo assicuro. 
Ma cavolo siete giovani, avete una vita d'avanti ma chi ve lo fa fare di stare con uomini che non vi sono vicini quando ne avete bisogno.
L'ha fatto anche per i genitori di lei? Certo. Io capisco tutte le sue paure. Mi aspetto appunto che un uomo che le vive accanto le faccia capire che un figlio è un figlio, che per primo affronti i futuri suoceri e faccia presente loro quanto è in difficoltà la sua compagna.
La mia sensazione è che invece lui non volesse questo bimbo e si è guardato bene dal capire se la sua fidanzata era così d'accordo, doveva accertarsi che lei non avesse il minimo dubbio. Non l'ha fatto. A me basta. E non è poco non lo è davvero


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao farfalla,

è vero quello che dici. è vero. 
mi chiedo solo, lui quante possibilità ha avuto in realtà?
mi spiego, lei stessa scrive "mai stata vera" ... 
allora, quanto si conoscono in realtà? quanto lei ha dato di se?

forse, lui ha colto quello, che lei ha lasciato cogliere ... 
e ora, se la prende perché quella parte che ha sempre nascosto,
non è stata visto ... percepito ... non sentito ... 
Qui il gioco ... è molto intrecciato ... e basta un po' di quello
che hai esposto tu ... 

In pratica ... calare la maschera ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi basta poco? Secondo te è poco?
> Mi basta molto meno te lo assicuro.
> Ma cavolo siete giovani, avete una vita d'avanti ma chi ve lo fa fare di stare con uomini che non vi sono vicini quando ne avete bisogno.
> L'ha fatto anche per i genitori di lei? Certo. Io capisco tutte le sue paure. Mi aspetto appunto che un uomo che le vive accanto le faccia capire che un figlio è un figlio, che per primo affronti i futuri suoceri e faccia presente loro quanto è in difficoltà la sua compagna.
> La mia sensazione è che invece lui non volesse questo bimbo e si è guardato bene dal capire se la sua fidanzata era così d'accordo, doveva accertarsi che lei non avesse il minimo dubbio. Non l'ha fatto. A me basta. E non è poco non lo è davvero


Farfi davvero lasciamo perdere. Non è nero o binaco tu non hai abortito. Di conseguenza non pupi dire come tuo marito avrebbe reagito di conseguenza non puoi capire.  
Tu non sai come questo ragazzo abbia reagito dentro di se alla cosa. Lo sai che il fidanzato della mia migliore amica la quale ha aboryito 3 mesi fa  in ospedale non ha verdato lacrima. Ha tenuto il polso fermo è stato duro con le per non farla cadere giu. L ha consolata certo ma lei ci stava adagiando sulle consolazioni.
E tutti a dire che stronzo.....
Alla fine lei oggi sta bene lui è in psicoanalaisi perche non ha superato ne elaborato l aborto....
Non sai cosa un uomo puo sentire dentro....
Cosa dovrebbe dire lui allora ? Dovrebbe avercel con lei asserendo che è stata bugiarda e se lo voleva poteva dirlo invece di rinfacviare a lui tutto adesso? Ci starebbe sai....
A 27/28/29/30 anni sei adulto. Le cose si fanno in due.
Non tutti hanno la sfera di cristallo.
Io so bene cosa sta passando lei credimi e sono la prima a dire metti fabio da parte un attimo e liberati tu...
Ma da qui a dire lascialo che uomo è. ..
Vorrei vedere I vostri uomini in queste situazioni...e non dire: ol mio mi sarebbe stato vicino.
Se non ci passi non lo sai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi basta poco? Secondo te è poco?
> Mi basta molto meno te lo assicuro.
> Ma cavolo siete giovani, avete una vita d'avanti ma chi ve lo fa fare di stare con uomini che non vi sono vicini quando ne avete bisogno.
> L'ha fatto anche per i genitori di lei? Certo. Io capisco tutte le sue paure. Mi aspetto appunto che un uomo che le vive accanto le faccia capire che un figlio è un figlio, che per primo affronti i futuri suoceri e faccia presente loro quanto è in difficoltà la sua compagna.
> La mia sensazione è che invece lui non volesse questo bimbo e si è guardato bene dal capire se la sua fidanzata era così d'accordo, doveva accertarsi che lei non avesse il minimo dubbio. Non l'ha fatto. A me basta. E non è poco non lo è davvero


quoto per la maggior parte, ma soprattutto vorrei aggiungere l'ORA in questa cosa, che per me è il discrimine. E' ORA che lei è devastata, è ORA che lui non c'è, è ORA che lei deve urlare perché lui senta e nemmeno così lui sente. E' ORA che lei è sola e in lacrime senza il suo sostegno. Non parliamo di una cosa piccola accaduta, parliamo di una cosa enorme quale che sia l'approccio ad essa (se laico, se religioso, se tradizionale, se 'moderno'): poco importa, niente trasforma la cosa in soggetto archiviabile così. E se non ci arriva da solo, e non ci arriva nemmeno urlandoglielo, e non ci arriva nemmeno con le lacrime, per me, non è un buon compagno. Come Farfalla, mi basta meno per considerarlo estraneo (per non dire inadatto). Se devo essere da sola e la sola devastata per una cosa così enorme fatta in due, da sola sto. L'uomo perfetto allo stato dell'arte attuale tanto perfetto non mi sembra. Nonostante, come dicevo, mi senta molto in imbarazzo a dare 'consigli', e così drastici, su una situazione così intima, delicata, dolorosa.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Lei è devastatanora perche lui se ne e ' andato. Non per l aborto. Non hai una reazione cosi 9 mesi dopo. Lei sta usando l aborto perche e ' la cosa che puo usare contro lui. Per giustificare l odio che prova. E su questo sono d accordo. Non se ne doveva andare. Assolutamente. 
Ma...è facile prendere decisioni in due e poi riutilizzarle contro il nostro compagno dicendo che doveva salvarci e capire. ...
Voi site cosi sicure che lei abbia urlato? Abbia gridato? Abbia davvero chiesto aiuto?  Se lo siete voi che avete la verita in mano....


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Conte calmati! Era solo una domanda! Io non ho mai abortito, ma se lo avessi fatto, MAI e poi MAI lo avrei detto ai miei. Piuttosto, spellata viva e bagno nell'alcool.


Dipende da che  rapporto si ha con i genitori.

Le mie figlie me lo direbbero.

Senza timori.

Al padre no.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da che  rapporto si ha con i genitori.
> 
> Le mie figlie me lo direbbero.
> 
> ...



Io lo dissi a mio padre...doooooopo a mia madre....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lei è devastatanora perche lui se ne e ' andato. Non per l aborto. *Non hai una reazione cosi 9 mesi dopo.* Lei sta usando l aborto perche e ' la cosa che puo usare contro lui. Per giustificare l odio che prova. E su questo sono d accordo. Non se ne doveva andare. Assolutamente.
> Ma...è facile prendere decisioni in due e poi riutilizzarle contro il nostro compagno dicendo che doveva salvarci e capire. ...
> Voi site cosi sicure che lei abbia urlato? Abbia gridato? Abbia davvero chiesto aiuto? Se lo siete voi che avete la verita in mano....


Neanche questo si può realmente dire.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanche questo si può realmente dire.


Una cosi forte jb arriva subito...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Una cosi forte jb arriva subito...


Non ho capito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da che  rapporto si ha con i genitori.
> 
> Le mie figlie me lo direbbero.
> 
> ...


ne sono contenta! Io di storie diverse ne ho sentite tantissime, però. Per una serie di motivi diversi, (proprio ampissimo raggio), che potrebbero andare dalla paura del giudizio al proteggere i genitori da quella mole di dolore. In ogni caso è un'esigenza (l'aborto) causata da un errore grave dagli esiti ancor più gravi, non mi sembra difficile capire perché non lo si dica alla mamma. Io perché non l'avrei mai detto l'ho dichiarato: parte per protezione della mia intimità, parte per protezione di lei (di dolore aggiuntivo non se ne meritava davvero), parte per il suo cattolicesimo (per me campo 'umano' ingestibile e sbagliato).


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lei è devastatanora perche lui se ne e ' andato. Non per l aborto. Non hai una reazione cosi 9 mesi dopo. Lei sta usando l aborto perche e ' la cosa che puo usare contro lui. Per giustificare l odio che prova. E su questo sono d accordo. Non se ne doveva andare. Assolutamente.
> Ma...è facile prendere decisioni in due e poi riutilizzarle contro il nostro compagno dicendo che doveva salvarci e capire. ...
> Voi site *cosi sicure che lei abbia urlato? Abbia gridato?* Abbia davvero chiesto aiuto?  Se lo siete voi che avete la verita in mano....



mah, io l'ho letto, altrimenti non lo avrei detto. Solo che non ho tempo di trovare il post nel quale lo dice. Magari ho letto male, eh.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.



La differenza tra un uomo e una donna si notano da situazioni del genere. Non parlo solo di sensibilità, anche perchè la sofferenza e la maniera di affrontarla tra un uomo e una donna è diversa, qua appunto sta la sottile distinzione tra i due. Quando accadono situazioni come la tua, parlo dell'aborto, ci si dovrebbe esternare in quella maniera tale dove l'altro/a riescono ad aprirsi per poter comprendere la loro diversità di carattere, atteggiamento, sensibilità; E assieme conoscersi e fare in modo tramite questa di restarsi accanto in quei momenti difficili della vita.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

la questione è difficile ... ci sono a volte cose, che influiscono 
e che neanche si capisce bene il perché e come. 
Incinta a 25 anni ... di sorpresa ... boh, non chiedo nulla 
a nessuno e decido di tenerlo e lo comunico al mio compagno. 
lui si lascia influenzare dai suoi genitori ecc. e mi dice, bisogna 
abortire ... Boh, una risata. Preso le mie cose, e me ne sono andata. 
Poi, la sera torno e ho trovato un uomo seduto al buio che piangeva ... 
Così ho preso immediatamente contatto con l'ospedale per un colloquio. 
È rimasto lì due giorni. Dopo è uscito con un sorriso cha abbracciava il mondo ... 

Così ... siamo divenuti una piccola famiglia. 

Lui ha dovuto tagliare il cordone ombelicale 
definitivamente con la sua famiglia,
così che potesse vivere secondo il suo sentire ... 

non è sempre facile ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Anche troppo scontati ....


Se ti riferisci anche a me: no, come puoi vedere qui sotto. Cerca altrove.




miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche l uomo migliore del mondo non puo avere paura? Le vostre compagne hanno subito aborti? Non mi pare no?
> Guardate geni che a meno che lei non gli abbia detto a suo tempo: fermami non voglio (enon e' andata cosi) hanno la stessa percentuale di colpa se di colpa si sta parlando.
> Per voi un uomo con le palle doveva immaginarselo?
> Voi delle dimaniche di un aborto e di coppia durante un aborto non sapete nulla...
> Ma dovette dimostrare di sapere quando uomo deve rispettare aiutare e salvare la propria donna. Oh è adulta e'.... le scelte si fanno in due....


Certo che si fanno in due (però in quel frangente presumo che una donna abbia bisogno di un po' sicurezza per decidere di non abortire), certo che ne soffrirà anche lui (però non siamo nella sua testa), certo che in determinati momenti della vita una gravidanza appare stupidamente come una situazione difficile (però non era un pivello), ma è un dato di fatto che una volta compiuta quella scelta l'ha lasciata sola. 
Avrebbe dovuto portarla con sè per superare assieme il trauma. Da quello che si evince leggendo, io credo che lasciarlo (non tradirlo, ma lasciarlo) sarebbe il primo passo per ricominciare con una nuova prospettiva e l'aiuterebbe ad arieggiare e soleggiare il ritratto cupo e tetro che ne esce.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci anche a me: no, come puoi vedere qui sotto. Cerca altrove.
> View attachment 8058
> 
> 
> ...


PresidentLBJ
Se volevo fare il tuo nome lo facevo vai tranquillo. 
Non ho sospetti. E nemmeno certezze....


Per il resto non mi esprimo


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 2 li ho persi. Il primo a 18 anni ho abortito io..cioe in ospedale.


Per la tua eta' gia'  troppo dolore.


Ammetti pero' di aver reagito male con il povero Nicola.

Non costa nula scusarsi.

Ti abbraccio Miss.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci anche a me: no, come puoi vedere qui sotto. Cerca altrove.
> View attachment 8058
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao 

si certo ... 
ma sai, come funzionano certe cose. 
Si decide, si decide anche compe poi proseguire ... si fanno piani ecc. 
Lui ha seguito quello che avevano concordato. Che poi però, da quella decisione presa,
ha richiesto altre cose ... non lo si poteva sapere. Ora sta solo un fatto: 
Lei glielo ha chiesta chiaramente? Cioè, guarda sto male, 
non è il omento che ia ora stia sola, cosa facciamo? 
Lui questo messaggio lo ha ricevuto? O solo un parlare sulla questione 
e lei che ci rimane male, perché agisce come lei non se lo aspetto?
Cioè, lui gran parte della la testa - giusto o sbagliato - a momenti sta negli studi ... 

Come è stata chiara la comunicazione tra loro?

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi aspetto appunto che un uomo che le vive accanto le faccia capire che un figlio è un figlio, che per primo affronti i futuri suoceri e faccia presente loro quanto è in difficoltà la sua compagna.


A parziale giustificazione di lui, io credo che queste non siano sensibilità che un ragazzo abbia dentro di sè per istinto, a differenza di una donna. Sono cose che ti vengono trasmesse più o meno tacitamente (genitori, famiglia, educatori, ecc.) e che recepisci o le carpisci se te ne viene trasmesso il senso profondo. 



farfalla ha detto:


> *La mia sensazione è che invece lui non volesse questo bimbo e si è guardato bene dal capire se la sua fidanzata era così d'accordo*, doveva accertarsi che lei non avesse il minimo dubbio. Non l'ha fatto. A me basta. E non è poco non lo è davvero


Quoto. Meno male che qualcuno l'ha scritto.


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ne sono contenta! Io di storie diverse ne ho sentite tantissime, però. Per una serie di motivi diversi, (proprio ampissimo raggio), che potrebbero andare dalla paura del giudizio al proteggere i genitori da quella mole di dolore. In ogni caso è un'esigenza (l'aborto) causata da un errore grave dagli esiti ancor più gravi, non mi sembra difficile capire perché non lo si dica alla mamma. Io perché non l'avrei mai detto l'ho dichiarato: parte per protezione della mia intimità, parte per protezione di lei (di dolore aggiuntivo non se ne meritava davvero), parte per il suo cattolicesimo (per me campo 'umano' ingestibile e sbagliato).


Ti capisco benissimo. Sono pero' anche sicura che se tu fossi  madre con tua figlia instaureresti un rapporto diverso e che, se lei incappasse in una gravidanza non voluta la aiuteresti a scegliere la soluzione meno dolorosa ed a starle vicino prima e dopo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Intendo dire che secondo me e secondo le mie 3 esperienze, quindi non sto a parla' tanto per parla', una reazione del genere arriva prima. Forse proprio i primi giorni dopo l aborto, hai le contrazioni, perdi sangue, in realta ti sembra di sentire ancora qualcosa, per giorni.....hai ancora le nausee per qualche giorno, non si ferma il giorno dell operazione. non finisce tutto li.
Oggi sono passati 9 mesi. Comabacia con lui che se ne va? lo odia per questo lei. Come giusdtificare questo odio? semplice, l aborto. e' colpa sua. doveva fermarmi. troppo facile. non dico che abbia ragionato cosi lei, ma il suo cervello probabilmente si.
Questo ragazzo le sara' stato vicino in quel momento, adesso non l ha fatto. 
Non puo fare nulla per cancellare il passato, puo fare tutto per migliorare il futuro. La vuole sposare, stanno entrambi facendo sacrifici per arrivare alla pace.
Non li lascia un ragazzo in questo modo, un ragazzo un uomo, quello che volete.
Farfalla a me sembra parli da mamma e lo capisco (ed e' meraviglioso leggere quello che scrive davvero) , ma non e' il giusto punto di vista.
Pensate di fare bene a direl qui di lasciarlo? che e' una merda? che non e' uomo?
cosa pensate che torna a casa e lo lascia su due piedi? o forse intelligentoni, stara' pure peggio perche lo ama?
Scusa JB non parlo a te, e' in generale ma uso un post unico.
Per me l unica che ha capito le priorita in quetsa vicenda e' Brunetta.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


Fai una buona azione.
Lascialo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che *ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria*.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,*ha paura di sporcarsi le mani*.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.





vera mai ha detto:


> Grazie... mi sento rifiutata come donna,ho sentito che ha rifiutato nostro figlio e *quando provo a parlargliene lui mi dice che ha altro per la testa ecc,non posso disturbarlo*.So che lui vuole finire per poi sposarci ma intanto la mia vita si è fermata.Lo aspetto.Non trovo il lavoro che volevo,quello per cui mi sono impegnata tanto,ok.Non ho più amici in pratica,ok.Ma lui.Dovrebbe starmi accanto e non lo fa,*mi rinfaccia se litighiamo che non riesce a concentrarsi sul lavoro di tesi* (che a dire la verità è complesso).Io gli scivolo via dalle mani,provo a parlargli e a lui non importa.*Scivolo via nel mio dolore e lui non vede che* sta scavando una trincea tra noi.*Se provo a gridare non mi sente*





vera mai ha detto:


> fatto per me...bell'espressione.Non lo so nicola,sono piena di rabbia nei suoi confronti.Lui sembrava fatto per me si.Ma *non mi ascolta,non mi consola*.Non mi sta accanto.Vorrei lui non un altro.Ma vorrei anche ferirlo a morte come lui ha ferito e ferisce me.





vera mai ha detto:


> Lo amo perchè è l'uomo migliore al mondo,è tutta la mia vita.Ma lo odio con una rabbia cieca mi fa male il cuore.Vorrei strapparmi l'anima,sento di amarlo e so che mi ama,è perfetto in tutto ma *quando si tocca questo tasto Fabio non partecipa*,*non comunica con me.Mi dice che è una cosa passata *(io conto i mesi,sarebbe nato adesso) che ci saranno altre occasioni come se fosse una cosa intercambiabile.Mi sento così schifosa e sola in un tunnel.Io quel bambino lo volevo,avevo solo paura


@Missacacia: non ho tagliato gli interventi per mantenere il discorso integro e non un'accozzaglia di frasi 'piegate' a sostenere una tesi. Però quel che ho letto è questo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Farfi davvero lasciamo perdere. Non è nero o binaco tu non hai abortito. Di conseguenza non pupi dire come tuo marito avrebbe reagito di conseguenza non puoi capire.
> Tu non sai come questo ragazzo abbia reagito dentro di se alla cosa. Lo sai che il fidanzato della mia migliore amica la quale ha aboryito 3 mesi fa in ospedale non ha verdato lacrima. Ha tenuto il polso fermo è stato duro con le per non farla cadere giu. L ha consolata certo ma lei ci stava adagiando sulle consolazioni.
> E tutti a dire che stronzo.....
> Alla fine lei oggi sta bene lui è in psicoanalaisi perche non ha superato ne elaborato l aborto....
> ...


Lui se ne è andato. SE NE E' ANDATO.
E se un uomo ti ama non devi urlare per fargli capire il tuo disagio. Te lo legge in viso
A me è successo che lo capiva da come dicevo "ciao" al telefono
E comunque quando si decide per un aborto io credo che prima se ne parli e riparli e che la persona che sta con te faccia di tutto per cercare di valutare tutti i pro e contro e che cerchi anche di capire se tu sei in grado di reggere l'impatto emotivo dopo un trauma del genere
Non mi sembra che quest'uomo l'abbia fatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo. Sono pero' anche sicura che se tu fossi  madre con tua figlia instaureresti un rapporto diverso e che, se lei incappasse in una gravidanza non voluta la aiuteresti a scegliere la soluzione meno dolorosa ed a starle vicino prima e dopo.


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> @Missacacia: non ho tagliato gli interventi per mantenere il discorso integro e non un'accozzaglia di frasi 'piegate' a sostenere una tesi. Però che quel che ho letto è questo.


ti chiedo ancora: sei sicura che l abbia fatto come si deve?
guardate che come dite voi l aborto e' roba seria, non c'e' un modo giusto o sbagliato di affrontarlo.....


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

scusa ...non ho capito:
riesci a giustificare lui per la reazione di fronte ad una cosa così angosciante e sei sicura che lei abbia superato?
è una cosa che anche solo a livello inconsapevole ti porterai dentro per tutta la vita e solo nel caso sia un'ameba può aver dimenticato





miss acacia ha detto:


> Lei è devastatanora perche lui se ne e ' andato. *Non per l aborto. *Non hai una reazione cosi 9 mesi dopo. Lei sta usando l aborto perche e ' la cosa che puo usare contro lui. Per giustificare l odio che prova. E su questo sono d accordo. Non se ne doveva andare. Assolutamente.
> Ma...è facile prendere decisioni in due e poi riutilizzarle contro il nostro compagno dicendo che doveva salvarci e capire. ...
> Voi site cosi sicure che lei abbia urlato? Abbia gridato? Abbia davvero chiesto aiuto?  Se lo siete voi che avete la verita in mano....


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui se ne è andato. SE NE E' ANDATO.
> E se un uomo ti ama non devi urlare per fargli capire il tuo disagio. Te lo legge in viso
> A me è successo che lo capiva da come dicevo "ciao" al telefono
> E comunque quando si decide per un aborto io credo che prima se ne parli e riparli e che la persona che sta con te faccia di tutto per cercare di valutare tutti i pro e contro e che cerchi anche di capire se tu sei in grado di reggere l'impatto emotivo dopo un trauma del genere
> Non mi sembra che quest'uomo l'abbia fatto.


ma tu che ne sai che lei non gli abbia detto: senti io ho paura della re\zione dei miei, non siamo pronti, non abbiamo soldi, abortiamo.....

e poi si sia pentita? perche dai per scontato che la colpa e' di fabio?
dove stanno le prove?
quello che dice lei e' la prova? ma non lo vedete che e' sconvolta? e' lucida una persona cosi per te?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...non ho capito:
> riesci a giustificare lui per la reazione di fronte ad una cosa così angosciante e sei sicura che lei abbia superato?
> è una cosa che anche solo a livello inconsapevole ti porterai dentro per tutta la vita e solo nel caso sia un'ameba può aver dimenticato


no no min no, volevo dire che sei lei oggi sta cosi non e' per l aborto. 
se fosse solo per l aboprto non ce l avrebbe con lui ma solo ed esclusivamente con se stessa. 
Non ti maledici in tutte le lingue dopo 9 mesi, lo fai per 9 mesi, tutti i giorni, tutte le ore....
sempre.....non dai tutta la colpa al compagno. a 27 e/o 30 anni.
ma scusate non fate altro che dire a me: devi essewre matura, quello che ti e' successo e' passato, e bla bla bla....adesso sti discorsi non valgono piu?
esiste solo l uomo stronzo?
min non parlo a te....sempre in generale


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti chiedo ancora: sei sicura che l abbia fatto come si deve?
> guardate che come dite voi l aborto e' roba seria, non c'e' un modo giusto o sbagliato di affrontarlo.....


Miss, ma come faccio a saperlo? Però 'so' quel che dice lei, che lui l'ha abbandonata (per lo meno, è così, ORA, che lei si sente), che se lei urla lui non sente, come un muro. Se è oggettivamente vero, non ho modo di saperlo, ma la vita la viviamo per soggettività. Io credo. E soggettivamente lei sta malissimo e lui non ascolta, non c'è, archivia.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci anche a me: no, come puoi vedere qui sotto. Cerca altrove.
> View attachment 8058
> 
> 
> ...


quoto



miss acacia ha detto:


> Intendo dire che secondo me e secondo le mie 3 esperienze, quindi non sto a parla' tanto per parla', una reazione del genere arriva prima. Forse proprio i primi giorni dopo l aborto, hai le contrazioni, perdi sangue, in realta ti sembra di sentire ancora qualcosa, per giorni.....hai ancora le nausee per qualche giorno, non si ferma il giorno dell operazione. non finisce tutto li.
> Oggi sono passati 9 mesi. Comabacia con lui che se ne va? lo odia per questo lei. Come giusdtificare questo odio? semplice, l aborto. e' colpa sua. doveva fermarmi. troppo facile. non dico che abbia ragionato cosi lei, ma il suo cervello probabilmente si.
> Questo ragazzo le sara' stato vicino in quel momento, adesso non l ha fatto.
> Non puo fare nulla per cancellare il passato, puo fare tutto per migliorare il futuro. La vuole sposare, stanno entrambi facendo sacrifici per arrivare alla pace.
> ...


Parlo da donna non da madre
Ripeto. Io un uomo che mi lascia in un momento difficile non lo voglio al mio fianco
Un uomo che non fa un tentativo per aiutarmi in un momento di confusione non lo voglio.
Perchè se non mi posso appoggiare a te quando sto male, vuole dire che non mi vuoi bene. questo vale per un marito, fidanzato o amico.
E non vuol dire darmi la spalla. Vuol dire anche farmi reagire e aiutare ad andare avanti.
Questo uomo è al momento inesistente
Abbiamo deciso insieme per un aborto. Bene, io ora, inaspettatamente sto male. TU DEVI ESSERCI.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai che lei non gli abbia detto: senti io ho paura della re\zione dei miei, non siamo pronti, non abbiamo soldi, abortiamo.....
> 
> e poi si sia pentita? perche dai per scontato che la colpa e' di fabio?
> dove stanno le prove?
> quello che dice lei e' la prova? ma non lo vedete che e' sconvolta? e' lucida una persona cosi per te?



Ma ora è pentita e LUI DEVE ESSERCI. 
Ripeto


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai che lei non gli abbia detto: senti io ho paura della re\zione dei miei, non siamo pronti, non abbiamo soldi, abortiamo.....
> 
> e poi si sia pentita? perche dai per scontato che la colpa e' di fabio?
> dove stanno le prove?
> *quello che dice lei e' la prova? ma non lo vedete che e' sconvolta? e' lucida una persona cosi per te?*


ma è l'unica prova che abbiamo, l'unica voce che c'è. E' lei che ha chiesto parole e confronto o sfogo, mica lui. Se tu dici una cosa, mica mi lancio in ipotesi su cosa direbbe lui...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Miss, ma come faccio a saperlo? Però 'so' quel che dice lei, che lui l'ha abbandonata (per lo meno, è così, ORA, che lei si sente), che se lei urla lui non sente, come un muro. Se è oggettivamente vero, non ho modo di saperlo, ma la vita la viviamo per soggettività. Io credo. E soggettivamente lei sta malissimo e lui non ascolta, non c'è, archivia.


scusa ti chiedo allora.
abortiscono. leio appartementente ce la fa fino ad oggi.....ok?
lui prima che lei va in crisi le dice: oh, tocca fa sacrifici qui, ti voglio sposare, risolviamo le cose e poi ne avremo a bizzeffe di figli.
lei va nel panico perche E' SOLA, NON HA AMICI, COI SUOI NON PUO PARLARE, E LUI PROBABILMENTE HA REAGITO ALL ABORTO IN UN MODO TUTTO SUO PER CUI ADESSO L HA CCANTONATO COME PROBLEMA PER CREARE LE BASI PER IL FUTURO CON LEI.
lei quindi si impanica perche lui se ne va.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ora è pentita e LUI DEVE ESSERCI.
> Ripeto



........ a comando farfalla? 
e chi c era con lui a superare la cosa? 
forse lui si e' comportato cosi perche forse anche uno solo dei due che reagiva alla cosa poteva renderla meno dolorosa....
un uomo non c'e' a comando, ci deve essere punto.
e io non sarei nemmeno cosi sicura che lui sia al corrente di come sta veramente lei.....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Intendo dire che secondo me e secondo le mie 3 esperienze, quindi non sto a parla' tanto per parla', una reazione del genere arriva prima. Forse proprio i primi giorni dopo l aborto, hai le contrazioni, perdi sangue, in realta ti sembra di sentire ancora qualcosa, per giorni.....hai ancora le nausee per qualche giorno, non si ferma il giorno dell operazione. non finisce tutto li.
> Oggi sono passati 9 mesi. Comabacia con lui che se ne va? lo odia per questo lei. Come giusdtificare questo odio? semplice, l aborto. e' colpa sua. doveva fermarmi. troppo facile. non dico che abbia ragionato cosi lei, ma il suo cervello probabilmente si.
> Questo ragazzo le sara' stato vicino in quel momento, adesso non l ha fatto.
> Non puo fare nulla per cancellare il passato, puo fare tutto per migliorare il futuro. La vuole sposare, stanno entrambi facendo sacrifici per arrivare alla pace.
> ...


Sì, ma non è che se tu e lei pure avete avuto entrambe degli aborti li avete vissuti o vivete i postumi alla stessa maniera. Cioè, secondo me un po' tutti, e pure Brunetta, dovrebbero andare con i piedi di piombo su storie tipo questa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ti chiedo allora.
> abortiscono. leio appartementente ce la fa fino ad oggi.....ok?
> lui prima che lei va in crisi le dice: oh, tocca fa sacrifici qui, ti voglio sposare, risolviamo le cose e poi ne avremo a bizzeffe di figli.
> lei va nel panico perche E' SOLA, NON HA AMICI, COI SUOI NON PUO PARLARE, E LUI PROBABILMENTE HA REAGITO ALL ABORTO IN UN MODO TUTTO SUO PER CUI ADESSO *L HA CCANTONATO COME PROBLEMA *PER CREARE LE BASI PER IL FUTURO CON LEI.
> lei quindi si impanica perche lui se ne va.....


quale che sia il motivo di questo 'accantonamento', come dici tu in modo lieve, lei ci rantola dentro. Inaccettabile, ma non per me (oh sì che per me sarebbe inaccettabile, come per Farfalla), ma per lei. Io ragiono su questo. E' lei che è spaccata in due, mi pare.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

*ok allora lo sapete voi*

con  i vostri lascialo...e' proprio questo il punto....lei lo lascia e poi va tutto bene vero?
passa tutto, la paura il dolore....perche abbiamo estirpato il probelma no? fabio....

ma dai.....
la evte capito o no che lei HA BISOGNO DI LUI PER SUPERARE QUESTA COSA? ma che lo stava a chiedere a noi qui se lo voleva lasciare?
solo questo sapete dire? lascialo???


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma non è che se tu e lei pure avete avuto entrambe degli aborti li avete vissuti o vivete i postumi alla stessa maniera. Cioè, secondo me un po' tutti, e pure Brunetta, dovrebbero andare con i piedi di piombo su storie tipo questa.


forse si hai ragione, infatti lascio la parola a chi a quanto pare ne sa piu di me, chi una borto non l ha mai vissuto, ne da sola, ne col compagno...ma tutti sanno cosa e' emglio per una donna in quei momenti.....
fate vobis.....
buon proseguimento


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> forse si hai ragione, infatti lascio la parola a chi a quanto pare ne sa piu di me, chi una borto non l ha mai vissuto, ne da sola, ne col compagno...ma tutti sanno cosa e' emglio per una donna in quei momenti.....
> fate vobis.....
> buon proseguimento


Miss, esattamente cosa dovrebbe fare il tuo ragazzo, oltre a pestarti a sangue più volte, per farsi lasciare da te?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ma l'autrice del 3D, cosa ha scritto? Cioè quello che state discutendo ha basi che si delineano su ciò che lei ha scritto o si sta fantasticando. Per capire, mi scoccia leggermi tutto, uff...


----------



## nicola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con  i vostri lascialo...e' proprio questo il punto....lei lo lascia e poi va tutto bene vero?
> passa tutto, la paura il dolore....perche abbiamo estirpato il probelma no? fabio....
> 
> ma dai.....
> ...


Scusa miss, ma lei gli ha gia detto che sta male e lui se ne sbatte, quindi che altra soluzione possiamo prospettare a questa ragazza? Se ha un uomo che non la cura, allora non è sensibile a ciò che la sua donna chiede. Sta a lei prendere una decisione, seppur dura ma decisiva per il suo bene.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ........ a comando farfalla?
> e chi c era con lui a superare la cosa?
> *forse lui si e' comportato cosi perche forse anche uno solo dei due che reagiva alla cosa poteva renderla meno dolorosa....
> *un uomo non c'e' a comando, *ci deve essere punto*.
> e io non sarei nemmeno cosi sicura che lui sia al corrente di come sta veramente lei.....


E secondo te c'è stato?

Sul primo grassetto: e reagisci lasciandola sola? E soprattutto se pensi che sia dolorosa, non valuti molto bene insieme se è il caso di farlo?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Miss, esattamente cosa dovrebbe fare il tuo ragazzo, oltre a pestarti a sangue più volte, per farsi lasciare da te?


pungente e'?
nulla, io so bene quale e' il mio limite e una altra possibilita la do sempre a tutti.
Il mio ragazzo ha sbagliato di brutto, ma di brutto proprio. l ho perdonato senza se esenza ma, e si e' fatto perdonare, ha strisciato, e ha recuperato. e io mi sono resa conto che mi sarebbe costato di piu lasciarlo amandolo, che ricominciare da capo perdonandolo, forse perche sapevo di avere ancora 24 anni, non so perche. ho fatto quello che mi sentivo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con  i vostri lascialo...e' proprio questo il punto....lei lo lascia e poi va tutto bene vero?
> passa tutto, la paura il dolore....perche abbiamo estirpato il probelma no? fabio....
> 
> ma dai.....
> ...


ma anche fosse vero e non una tua supposizione valida quanto quelle opposte, vero soggettivamente per lei, ti sembra che dalle sue parole lui la stia aiutando? La cosa migliore a me pare il consiglio di MK: che lei faccia un passo indietro e cerchi di aiutarsi e farsi aiutare da altri, più presenti. Poi, a equilibrio in parte ritrovato, faccia le sue valutazioni, anche su di lui e loro due...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo te c'è stato?
> 
> Sul primo grassetto: e reagisci lasciandola sola? E soprattutto se pensi che sia dolorosa, non valuti molto bene insieme se è il caso di farlo?


ma tu non sai se lei per prima abbia premuto per farlo...
la hai letto o no dei suoi genitori????
leggete tra le righe?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma l'autrice del 3D, cosa ha scritto? Cioè quello che state discutendo ha basi che si delineano su ciò che lei ha scritto o si sta fantasticando. Per capire, mi scoccia leggermi tutto, uff...


leggi il mio post di stamattina, ho fatto il copia incolla di quasi tutti i suoi posts


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con i vostri lascialo...e' proprio questo il punto....lei lo lascia e poi va tutto bene vero?
> passa tutto, la paura il dolore....perche abbiamo estirpato il probelma no? fabio....
> 
> ma dai.....
> ...


Miss calmati
Nessuno pensa che se lo lascia starà meglio
Ma è un punto di partenza. Non resti con un uomo che ha dimostrato di non esserci nel momento del bisogno. 
Dopodichè ha bisogno dell'aiuto di qualcuno per superare il suo dolore e perdonarsi.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma anche fosse vero e non una tua supposizione valida quanto quelle opposte, vero soggettivamente per lei, ti sembra che dalle sue parole lui la stia aiutando? La cosa migliore a me pare il consiglio di MK: che lei faccia un passo indietro e cerchi di aiutarsi e farsi aiutare da altri, più presenti. Poi, a equilibrio in parte ritrovato, faccia le sue valutazioni, anche su di lui e loro due...


esatto si, anche secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pungente e'?
> nulla, io so bene quale e' il mio limite e una altra possibilita la do sempre a tutti.
> Il mio ragazzo ha sbagliato di brutto, ma di brutto proprio. l ho perdonato senza se esenza ma, e si e' fatto perdonare, ha strisciato, e ha recuperato. e io mi sono resa conto che mi sarebbe costato di piu lasciarlo amandolo, che ricominciare da capo perdonandolo, forse perche sapevo di avere ancora 24 anni, non so perche. ho fatto quello che mi sentivo.


Ma tu sei sicura di amarlo o è che dipendi da lui psicologicamente parlando? O entrambe?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma tu non sai se lei per prima abbia premuto per farlo...
> la hai letto o no dei suoi genitori????
> *leggete tra le righe*?


ma io posso anche provare a leggere fra le righe, ma prima leggo le righe. O no?
Non è che mi senta così sicura da mettere così radicalmente in dubbio le sue parole esplicite...Insomma, sarebbe come dirle, una volta ancora, che fa di un sasso una montagna, che sembra essere (dalle SUE parole) esattamente la cosa che fa lui e che la fa sanguinare. Io non penso che questa cosa sia un sasso, penso che sia tutta una catena montuosa.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sicura di amarlo o è che dipendi da lui psicologicamente parlando? O entrambe?



entrambi le cose. non ewcludo di dipendere da lui. primo lo facevo di piu, adesso sto crescendo con e grazie e senza di lui....
imparo a prendermi cio che e' mio, ha ritagliarmi i miei spazi ed essere piu indipendente...
per fare un esempio sciocco, ma per me significante,.,.,.io ho la lascrima facile....eretteo mi insulta? io piango....
litigavo con quello? ovviamente piangevo e attacchi di panico....
oggi, non piango e non ho attacchi di panico, e invece di litigare abbiamo imparato a discutere civilmente.....
cazzate ma  a me servono a capire che sto crescendo nella relazione e fuori.
comquneu di amarlo ne sono strasicura, per mille motivi che non sto a dire.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ehi vera  buongiorno. Posso chiederti una cosa? Se Fabio fosse rimasto lì con te, pur senza capirti appieno come dici tu, pur senza "sporcarsi le mani" sarebbe stato meglio per te? In questi mesi come sei stata? 
Ti chiedo questo perchè secondo me la tua sofferenza, che c'è sempre stata dopo la scelta di abortire, si è acuita nel momento in cui lui sen è andato. Perchè anche se non riusciva a capirti appieno, era comunque lì con te. Ti era accanto e tu sapevi che piano piano forse saresti riuscita ad aprirti meglio, di più, in modo più "vero" appunto. Penso, ti prego dimmi se sbaglio, che a volte gridiamo il nostro dolore in maniera così sentita, così soggettiva e poco razionale da richiedere tempo per essere compreso. E che tu senta che Fabio non ti ha dato questo tempo. Credo anche che dovresti sfruttare questo momento ( scusami per il termine, non mi viene altro ) per imparare ad ascoltarti e capire cosa è successo davvero dentro te e quanto il problema sia la situazione "esterna" e quanto quella "interna".


----------



## gas (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss calmati
> Nessuno pensa che se lo lascia starà meglio
> Ma è un punto di partenza.* Non resti con un uomo che ha dimostrato di non esserci nel momento del bisogno.
> Dopodichè ha bisogno dell'aiuto di qualcuno per superare il suo dolore e perdonarsi*.


non ho letto che la scelta di abortire sia stata solo di uno dei componenti la coppia, per cui credo che la scelta sia stata di entrambi.
detto ciò, mi pare di capire che l'utente in questione, stia cercando evasione più che cercare di ritrovare il lui che comunque è via per motivi di studio


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ho letto che la scelta di abortire sia stata solo di uno dei componenti la coppia, per cui credo che la scelta sia stata di entrambi.
> detto ciò, mi pare di capire che l'utente in questione, stia cercando evasione più che cercare di ritrovare il lui che comunque è via per motivi di studio



So che la scelta è di entrambi
Ho il dubbio che lui non abbia fatto molto per dissuaderla
Dopodichè mi sono pentita, sto male, ovvio non posso tornare indietro. Tu dove sei?


----------



## gas (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che la scelta è di entrambi
> *Ho il dubbio che lui non abbia fatto molto per dissuaderla
> *Dopodichè mi sono pentita, sto male, ovvio non posso tornare indietro. Tu dove sei?


credo che ci siano state delle motivazioni valide da parte entrambi


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> credo che ci siano state delle motivazioni valide da parte entrambi


e' quello che penso anche io.
non si puo condannare sto ragazzo.
nessuno sa davvero come e' andata.

farfalla, guarda che scrivere quello che scrivo a me costa caro. perche io lascia il ragazzo con cui stavo perche non mi fu vicino ne il giorno dell aborto, ne dopo, non si e' degnato di scendere da torino prima di 3 settimane dall evento.....
la scelta dell aborto fu nostra. io perche non lo amavo piu e non volevo legarmi a lui a vita e dare a sto figlio una famiglia di merda, lui perche non lo aveva detto e non aveva il coraggio di dirlo ai genitori....
quindi io dovrei essere la prima a dire: lascialo lascialo, gli uomini sono stronzi in quest faccende.....
ma ci sono casi e casi...
per come state ragionando voi, lui ad pggi potrebbe essere incazzato con lei e dire: ahhh, adesso te ne esci che lo volevi? e se invece lo avessi voluto io prima? per stare appresso a te, a noi, ho rinunciato...
lei, si sara' mai preoccupata di cosa pensava e voleva lui?
un uomo che vuole un figlio, secondo me e vede invece la sua donna titubante, che non sa se lo vuole o no, non pressera ne in un verso ne nell altro.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> credo che ci siano state delle motivazioni valide da parte entrambi


Perfetto
E ora dov è?


----------



## gas (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto
> E ora dov è?


mi pare di aver letto che si sia allontanato per motivi di studio e non per altri motivi


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ok, ho letto Mai stata vera, soltanto lei, i vari commenti non li ho letti. Grazie A.B. 


Mette tristezza leggerti Mai stata vera, molta tristezza. 

Ho pensato leggendo e vivendo, che spesso e volentieri conosciamo noi stessi quando accadono situazioni che per noi sono molto importanti. Queste situazioni sono quelle che ci esplorano dentro sono quell'empatia di se stessi che ci manca quando camminando per un viale o bevendo una birra con amici non cresciamo e non maturiamo attraverso situazioni di poco conto, è un peccato ma per certi versi si chiama percorso di vita, che fino a quando è tranquillo e sereno tutto è ok, ma se accade qualcosa di extra e importante e sbagliamo nel comportarci, ecco che ci ritroviamo sotto shock per quello che fondamentalmente siamo dentro e che stiamo cominciando a conoscere.

Il dolore va mediato Mai stata vera, se lo amplifichi ti fai soltanto del male. Ti pentirai se lo amplifichi per troppo tempo e perderai del tempo prezioso serbando ricordi di adesso che non vale la pena di amplificare e far durare oltre quel tempo che ti serve per uscirne e affrontare il problema nella maniera giusta in cui deve essere affrontato. Lo devi affrontare con te stessa e con le persone che ritieni importanti, se sono importanti parlagli discutine, queste diventeranno ancora più importanti se riuscirai/te a ritrovarvi, e meno importanti se ti accorgerai che sono squallide e non riusciranno a capirti e starti accanto in un momento come questo. Ma parlagli a queste persone o a questa persona. Ho letto di confessioni, servirà quando farai un po di pace con te stessa, al momento ti leggo troppo arrabbiata, ma è anche vero che chi è cattolico può attraverso la confessione darsi un po di serenità, soltanto un po a volte, a volte anche tanta.


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ehi vera  buongiorno. Posso chiederti una cosa? Se Fabio fosse rimasto lì con te, pur senza capirti appieno come dici tu, pur senza "sporcarsi le mani" sarebbe stato meglio per te? In questi mesi come sei stata?
> Ti chiedo questo perchè secondo me la tua sofferenza, che c'è sempre stata dopo la scelta di abortire, si è acuita nel momento in cui lui sen è andato. Perchè *anche se non riusciva a capirti appieno, era comunque lì con te*. Ti era accanto e tu sapevi che piano piano forse saresti riuscita ad aprirti meglio, di più, in modo più "vero" appunto. Penso, ti prego dimmi se sbaglio, che *a volte gridiamo il nostro dolore in maniera così sentita, così soggettiva e poco razionale da richiedere tempo per essere compreso. E che tu senta che Fabio non ti ha dato questo tempo*. Credo anche che dovresti sfruttare questo momento ( scusami per il termine, non mi viene altro ) per imparare ad ascoltarti e capire cosa è successo davvero dentro te e quanto il problema sia la situazione "esterna" e quanto quella "interna".



Si.l' abbandono mi ha svuotato ullteriormente,quando era qui per lo meno non ero sola.col tempo poteva capirmi meglio invece sen'è andato.la tua pacatezza mi calma,come Brunetta.


----------



## giacomo (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto......
> Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.


La vedo un po' così .... ami il tuo compagno, ma lui, per come si è comportato e si comporta, 'ti ama' fino ad un certo punto o non ha ancora la maturità per corrispondere a quel che senti tu.
Il che ti fa soffrire, ma la soluzione è complicata: continuando così non sarai comunque felice, decidere di 'svoltare' e lasciarlo ti farebbe soffrire ancora di più, o almeno di sicuro in una prima fase.
Ma se vedi che le cose non migliorano, l'unica soluzione che ti resta è la seconda .... lo so .. facile a dirsi ... ma ...


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' quello che penso anche io.
> non si puo condannare sto ragazzo.
> nessuno sa davvero come e' andata.
> 
> ...


lui è venuto con me quel giorno,dopo l'intervento mi ha preparato la cena,mi ha fatto mangiare e riposare mi ha accudito con amore,anche se non poteva di sicuro capire ha asciugato le mie lacrime ha cercato di fare il possibile poi all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ha deciso di riprendere gli studi che aveva lasciato per lavorare con l'ultimo esame e di laurearsi cos' a detta sua avrebbe potuto prendere uno stipendio più alto (da ingegnere) e ci saremmo sposati.da quel momento sembra che ha archiviato la situazione


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> lui è venuto con me quel giorno,dopo l'intervento mi ha preparato la cena,mi ha fatto mangiare e riposare mi ha accudito con amore*,anche se non poteva di sicuro capire* ha asciugato le mie lacrime ha cercato di fare il possibile poi all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ha deciso di riprendere gli studi che aveva lasciato per lavorare con l'ultimo esame e di laurearsi cos' a detta sua avrebbe potuto prendere uno stipendio più alto (da ingegnere) e ci saremmo sposati.da quel momento sembra che ha archiviato la situazione


Eh? Ma che è, una legge naturale? Mica era il figlio di un altro. Forse non è che non capica/capisce ma non è che gliene frega, è diverso.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> lui è venuto con me quel giorno,dopo l'intervento mi ha preparato la cena,mi ha fatto mangiare e riposare mi ha accudito con amore,anche se non poteva di sicuro capire ha asciugato le mie lacrime ha cercato di fare il possibile poi all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ha deciso di riprendere gli studi che aveva lasciato per lavorare con l'ultimo esame e di laurearsi cos' a detta sua avrebbe potuto prendere uno stipendio più alto (da ingegnere) e ci saremmo sposati.da quel momento sembra che ha archiviato la situazione



forse non l avra' fatto nel migliore dei modi, ma credo che abbia cercato di aiutarti come poteva.
come avrebbe potuto accudirti con amore se non fosse una brutta persona? un uomo da lasciare?
tu devi anche capire che forse lui ha bisogno di fare queste cose, studiare, prendere di piu, per assicurarti qualcosa anche a te.
i figli si, si crescono con l amore e' vero, ma non solo....servono anche i dindini purtroppo 
potrebbe anche essere il suo maldestro modo di farti reagire.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma che è, una legge naturale? Mica era il figlio di un altro. Forse non è che non capica/capisce ma non è che gliene frega, è diverso.



maddai JB, ma che dici? ma sull abse di cosa dici questo scusa? dai, non mi sembra proprio il caso


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me invece Fabio ha sofferto a modo suo, ha fatto del suo meglio, si è sentito inadeguato ed ha reagito in maniera più pragmatica. Ma dato che su questo non riescono a comunicare ancora, lei dovrebbe prima lavorare su sè stessa e ripensarci a mente più lucida.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Secondo me invece Fabio ha sofferto a modo suo, ha fatto del suo meglio, si è sentito inadeguato ed ha reagito in maniera più pragmatica. Ma dato che su questo non riescono a comunicare ancora, lei dovrebbe prima lavorare su sè stessa e ripensarci a mente più lucida.


quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maddai JB, ma che dici? ma sull abse di cosa dici questo scusa? dai, non mi sembra proprio il caso


Eh, ma è così. Cioè, non che sia così, ma potrebbe benissimo essere così. Cioè, tu decidi insieme al padre di tuo figlio di interrompere la gravidanza e lui non capisce? Allora, delle due: o è scemo, o non gli interessa.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è così. Cioè, non che sia così, ma potrebbe benissimo essere così. Cioè, tu decidi insieme al padre di tuo figlio di interrompere la gravidanza e lui non capisce? Allora, delle due: o è scemo, o non gli interessa.


no no JB, vai piano con queste affermazioni.
un conto e' veder nascere tuo figlio, sentirlo muovere nmella pancia della mamma, un altro conto e' sapere che la tua donna spetta un figlio e decidere insieme di non averlo.
quello che poi succede dentro loa donna solo la donna lo puo sapere...
tu puoi capire che sta succedendo qualcosa di brutto, ma non potrai mai capire come ci si sente.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Vera, quando lui ti dice che è una cosa passata, lo fa per rimproverarti o per spronarti a reagire?


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Vera, quando lui ti dice che è una cosa passata, lo fa per rimproverarti o per spronarti a reagire?



per spronarmi


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi tu credi che a modo suo, forse senza accorgersi di avere poco tatto, stia cercando di farti forza?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> per spronarmi


davvero vera. ascolta brunetta e net, visto che ti calmano.
parla con qualcuno, vai in chiesa se te la senti. ti sentirai confortata.
e poi parla con lui. quando avrai la situazione chiara e tu sarai piu lucida, allora potrai decidere cosa fare della tua relazione.
adesso ti devi liberare tu


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> davvero vera. ascolta brunetta e net, visto che ti calmano.
> parla con qualcuno, vai in chiesa se te la senti. ti sentirai confortata.
> e poi parla con lui. quando avrai la situazione chiara e tu sarai piu lucida, allora potrai decidere cosa fare della tua relazione.
> adesso ti devi liberare tu


Concordo appieno in tutto.


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

si penso che lui sta cercando di spronarmi senza capire pienamente cosa provo perchè in quella situazione si è sentito un ragazzino immaturo (questo l'ha detto lui) e quindi ha voluto reagire così.alcuni giorni gli addosso tutte le colpe e vorrei punirlo perchè doveva restare qui con me a soffrire,so che è brutto quello che dico ma è quello che sento.penso anche che di sicuro io devo fare un lavoro su me stessa prima di capire come sistemare le cose con lui sia se voglio stare ancora assieme sia se no. voglio dirvi che qui mi sento meno sola


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

E ci credo, siamo in tanti con te.  quando vuoi cara. Un abbraccio, e... vacci dal prete, male non fará.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> E ci credo, siamo in tanti con te.  quando vuoi cara. Un abbraccio, e... *vacci dal prete, male non fará.*



dipende...speriamo di no


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> si penso che lui sta cercando di spronarmi senza capire pienamente cosa provo perchè in quella situazione si è sentito un ragazzino immaturo (questo l'ha detto lui) e quindi ha voluto reagire così.alcuni giorni gli addosso tutte le colpe e vorrei punirlo perchè doveva restare qui con me a soffrire,so che è brutto quello che dico ma è quello che sento.penso anche che di sicuro io devo fare un lavoro su me stessa prima di capire come sistemare le cose con lui sia se voglio stare ancora assieme sia se no. voglio dirvi che qui mi sento meno sola


lo sei (meno sola), te l ho scritto anche ieri 
e' gia tanto che tu capisca che devi e puoi lavorare su te stessa. e no non e' una brutta cosa quella che hai scritto.
e' un peso grande l aborto, molto grande e forse portarlo in due in egual misura ti avrebbe aiutata. ma questo e' il tuo modo di regaire, lui ha il suo, non ti pare?
quando sarai lucida ti assicuro che vedrai tutto in maniera piu chiara, ma devi buttare fuori questo peso che hai. e guarda io non credo in Dio, ma sono sicura che sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare andare in chiesa.
io ci sono andata passandoci....mi sono sentita attratta.....e sono entrata e ne sono uscita, che ancora non credevo in Dio, ma credevo nel conforto umano. questo mi ha fatto bene.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Io non sono cattolica, ma forse il semplice fatto di parlarne di persona la può aiutare. Se non si "fida" del prete perchè ritiene che possa inveire  può sempre rivolgersi ad uno psicologo


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io non sono cattolica, ma forse il semplice fatto di parlarne di persona la può aiutare. Se non si "fida" del prete perchè ritiene che possa inveire  può sempre rivolgersi ad uno psicologo


si, ce ne e' di gente con cui parlare 
basta che ne parla pianga si sfoghi, non da sola.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

Con le poche informazioni a disposizione e così a naso, a sensazione, mi sento di condividere la posizione di Miss.
Da quello che ho letto non me la sentirei di buttare la croce addosso a questo ragazzo.

Vera, quello che hai tirato fuori qui su queste pagine, lo hai tirato fuori anche con lui ? 

Te lo chiedo per un motivo ben preciso: se alla domanda "Cos'hai ? Stai male ?" si risponde con il classico: "Niente" anche quando invece stai malissimo, l'uomo (inteso come sesso maschile) ha il vizio (o il pregio?) di comportarsi come se non aveste niente, appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> lui è venuto con me quel giorno,dopo l'intervento mi ha preparato la cena,mi ha fatto mangiare e riposare mi ha accudito con amore,anche se non poteva di sicuro capire ha asciugato le mie lacrime ha cercato di fare il possibile poi all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ha deciso di riprendere gli studi che aveva lasciato per lavorare con l'ultimo esame e di laurearsi cos' a detta sua avrebbe potuto prendere uno stipendio più alto (da ingegnere) e ci saremmo sposati.da quel momento sembra che ha archiviato la situazione


Non so se ha archiviato la situazione.
Ma non mi pare che sia sparito no?
Se è andato a laurearsi poi torna no?

Sull'altro aspetto
Insomma sulla questione abortire o no...
Si può decidere insieme tutto quel che si vuole...

MA

Resta il fatto ineluttabile:

Quella che va sotto i ferri è la donna.

Non si va entrambi no?

Ma non ho ancora capito i reali gravi motivi per cui avete compiuto questa scelta...


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> si penso che lui sta cercando di spronarmi senza capire pienamente cosa provo perchè in quella situazione si è sentito un ragazzino immaturo (questo l'ha detto lui) e quindi ha voluto reagire così.alcuni giorni gli addosso tutte le colpe e vorrei punirlo perchè doveva restare qui con me a soffrire,so che è brutto quello che dico ma è quello che sento.penso anche che di sicuro io devo fare un lavoro su me stessa prima di capire come sistemare le cose con lui sia se voglio stare ancora assieme sia se no. voglio dirvi che qui mi sento meno sola


meglio così.    ora però hai spiegato meglio la situazione anche a noi ed il comportamento del tuo Fabio appare più chiaro.    continuo a non condividerlo,ma almeno ha dimostrato una linearità di pensiero


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende...speriamo di no


Bisogna scegliere il prete con oculatezza....
Per esempio io vado sempre e solo da un mio amico esorcista...
Ogni volta mi cava l'inferno da dentro....
E mi dice piantala di mangiare i maiali di Genesaret...

E io rispondo...casomai sono maialeee....capisci?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisogna scegliere il prete con oculatezza....
> Per esempio io vado sempre e solo da un *mio amico esorcista*...
> Ogni volta mi cava l'inferno da dentro....
> E mi dice piantala di mangiare i maiali di Genesaret...
> ...


gli dici se mi da un occhiata pure a me?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gli dici se mi da un occhiata pure a me?


Ok...tu vieni a trovarmi...
Capisci miss...
Cosa intendo quando dico
parli chi ci è passato per certe situazioni?

Vedi che chi non ha provato non riesce a capire?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Mi dispiace che tu ora ti senta sola.
Ma mi piace vedere quello che ha fatto lui in questo modo:

Dopo l'intervento, ti ha curato come poteva. Così hai raccontato.
Ma il modo migliore di prendersi cura di te, è evitare che questo risucceda.

Ha deciso di concludere gli studi. Allontanarsi, non sarà stato facile neppure per lui. Vuole diventare più forte, per sposarti. Questo è quello che dice, poi puoi sapere tu se sarà vero o se sono panzane.
E' uno sforzo e un sacrificio anche per lui.
Tu lo vedi più facile per lui -magari lo è- perchè sei in una città a fare un lavoro che non ti soddisfa, con poche amicizie, e con questa perdita che ti pesa addosso.
Ma se la vostra coppia è solida, se tu pensi di poterti fidare di lui, pensa che state facendo sacrifici insieme, per costruire il vostro futuro.
In cui ci saranno anche bambini.

Poi, davvero non ho capito da quanto e come cerchi di parlare con lui del vostro aborto.
Non ho capito se c'è stato qualcuno che ha "spinto" per la decisione.
Non so quanto deve stare lontano.
Non so ogni quanto potete rivedervi.

Non so tante cose quindi posso avere scritto fregnacce.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...tu vieni a trovarmi...
> Capisci miss...
> Cosa intendo quando dico
> parli chi ci è passato per certe situazioni?
> ...


daje...cmq posso venire al raduno, mi ha detto che posso. cioe' io ho detto che me ne fottevo se voleva o no io ci andavo uguale...e lui: ah, be....se proprio vuoi e ci tieniii.....
io: si! ci tengo....fatti gli affaracci tuoi......fai una canna? ahahahahah

ascolta conte.....io capisco che tutti non possano capire, ma e' giusto che tutti parlino, a volte un punto di vista piu esterno, meno coivolto puo riportare coi piedi per terra, vedi net, vedi brunetta. non so se loro hanno subito aborti...
a me non e' solo piaciuto l inveire contro fabio...tutto qui....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Farfi davvero lasciamo perdere. Non è nero o binaco tu non hai abortito. Di conseguenza non pupi dire come tuo marito avrebbe reagito di conseguenza non puoi capire.
> Tu non sai come questo ragazzo abbia reagito dentro di se alla cosa. Lo sai che il fidanzato della mia migliore amica la quale ha aboryito 3 mesi fa  in ospedale non ha verdato lacrima. Ha tenuto il polso fermo è stato duro con le per non farla cadere giu. L ha consolata certo ma lei ci stava adagiando sulle consolazioni.
> E tutti a dire che stronzo.....
> Alla fine lei oggi sta bene lui è in psicoanalaisi perche non ha superato ne elaborato l aborto....
> ...


Condivido il contenuto. Con i toni sei stata dura e ipersensibile (comprensibile).
Però non puoi dire se una persona c'è passata o no. Tu ne parli, altri potrebbero esserci passati e non volerne parlare apertamente, per motivi che non sai.
Hai comprensione per Fabio, cerca di averne anche per chi interviene 



P.S. Perché stai scrivendo con il cellulare di Rosa?:carneval:


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido il contenuto. Con i toni sei stata dura e ipersensibile (comprensibile).
> Però non puoi dire se una persona c'è passata o no. Tu ne parli, altri potrebbero esserci passati e non volerne parlare apertamente, per motivi che non sai.
> Hai comprensione per Fabio, cerca di averne anche per chi interviene
> 
> ...




ahaahahha Brunetta!!!!:mrgreen::sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido il contenuto. Con i toni sei stata dura e ipersensibile (comprensibile).
> Però non puoi dire se una persona c'è passata o no. Tu ne parli, altri potrebbero esserci passati e non volerne parlare apertamente, per motivi che non sai.
> Hai comprensione per Fabio, cerca di averne anche per chi interviene
> 
> ...


ahahaha, pensa sono pure in ufficio...ma quello l ho scritto si dal mio cellulare.....
si sono stata dura, ma se ci fai cosa solo per quanto riguarda fabio.....non sul resto 

grazie comunque


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no JB, vai piano con queste affermazioni.
> un conto e' veder nascere tuo figlio, sentirlo muovere nmella pancia della mamma, un altro conto e' sapere che la tua donna spetta un figlio e decidere insieme di non averlo.
> quello che poi succede dentro loa donna solo la donna lo puo sapere...
> tu puoi capire che sta succedendo qualcosa di brutto, ma non potrai mai capire come ci si sente.


Miss, ma come ci si sente. E' logico che il bambino fisicamente lo tolgono dalla madre, mica da te. Ma con sto ragionamento potremmo andarcene lunghi e dire che i figli poi sono tutti di mammà perchè lei li ha partoriti. Il che è ovviamente una fesseria. Sono anche di mammà. La distinzione sta nel fatto che ti frega di sto bambino o no. Perchè se ti frega allora con tutta probabilità, a latere di discorsi di salute del bambino o della madre, l'ipotesi aborto non la prendi minimmamente in considerazione. Se poi del bimbo non ti frega vai avanti per la tua strada. Siccome qui è capitata la seconda opzione, è molto probabile che in realtà al tizio non gli frega nulla del bambino, e da quel punto di vista ritiene archiviata la pratica, mentre lei ci sta ancora sotto. Tra l'altro, ma questo è un parere del tutto personale, io con una che mi prospetta un aborto per qualsiasi motivo che non fosse per una seria e grave ragione di incolumità, e decidesse comunque di farlo mio malgrado, non vorrei avere nulla a che vedere mai più.


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ma come posso perdonarmi?Ho ucciso mio figlio!Un figlio,non ci credo che l'ho fatto davvero.Ho sempre voluto un figlio e quando cel'avevo cosa ho fatto?Nono io non voglio perdonarmi non voglio perdonarlo io voglio sfasciare tutto,farmi male e fare male a lui voglio pagare per quello che ho fatto.




Ecco,adesso si che ci racconti la verità.
Lascia il paesello, non dico che sia facile, ma in questo momento è necessario. Prenditi un anno sabbatico. Viaggia, conosci gente, osserva le bellezze del mondo: fai pace con l'Universo. Bada bene, non deve essere per forza un anno, e non devi andare in capo al mondo, eh? Cmq, fai il massimo che ti è concesso. Fabio non esiste più. Non può e non deve esistere più. Sappi che se tu eri convinta al 90 per cento della necessità di abortire, lui avrebbe dovuto far leva su quel misero 10 per cento per farti cambiare idea. Non l'ha fatto, quindi la colpa è TUTTA sua. Almeno davanti ai tuoi occhi; e se può consolarti, anche davanti ai miei....


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Miss, ma come ci si sente. E' logico che il bambino fisicamente lo tolgono dalla madre, mica da te. Ma con sto ragionamento potremmo andarcene lunghi e dire che i figli poi sono tutti di mammà perchè lei li ha partoriti. Il che è ovviamente una fesseria. Sono anche di mammà. La distinzione sta nel fatto che ti frega di sto bambino o no. Perchè se ti frega allora con tutta probabilità, a latere di discorsi di salute del bambino o della madre, l'ipotesi aborto non la prendi minimmamente in considerazione. Se poi del bimbo non ti frega vai avanti per la tua strada. Siccome qui è capitata la seconda opzione, è molto probabile che in realtà al tizio non gli frega nulla del bambino, e da quel punto di vista ritiene archiviata la pratica, mentre lei ci sta ancora sotto. Tra l'altro, ma questo è un parere del tutto personale, io con una che mi prospetta un aborto per qualsiasi motivo che non fosse per una seria e grave ragione di incolumità, e decidesse comunque di farlo mio malgrado, non vorrei avere nulla a che vedere mai più.


be non credo. nel senso se una donna abortisce non tenendo in considerazione per nulla quello che tu vuoi (nel caso tu ti opponessi fermamente), allora e' a lei che non gliene frega nulla del bambino. ne di te.
i figli non sono di mamma' per carita'. sono di entrambi i genitori. ma a me non sembra che l opzione del caso sia proprio la seconda..
cioe' tu puoi anche dire ehy, fermiamoci un secondo, pensiamola bene sta cosa....ma se vedi che la tua donna e' incerta ha paura, oh come dice il conte, e' lei che ci deve andare sotto i ferri, e' a lei che lasci la scelta.
tu sei, o almeno a me sembri, un uomo forte, che sa quello che vuole e sa come prenderselo. non ci sono tanti mezzi termini per te. pero cerca di capire che non per tutti e' cosi.
alcuni uomini hanno paura, e' normale avere paura, in casi cosi. non hai una lira, (poi noi non sappiamo nemmeno da quanto stanno insieme oh, magari e' solo un anno), non sei laureato, siete lontani e lontani da casa...
ma i figli si fanno cosi JB?
l ho scritto prima serve tanto tantissimo amore, ma non solo quello. purtroppo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ecco,adesso si che ci racconti la verità.
> Lascia il paesello, non dico che sia facile, ma in questo momento è necessario. Prenditi un anno sabbatico. Viaggia, conosci gente, osserva le bellezze del mondo: fai pace con l'Universo. Bada bene, non deve essere per forza un anno, e non devi andare in capo al mondo, eh? Cmq, fai il massimo che ti è concesso. Fabio non esiste più. Non può e non deve esistere più. Sappi che se tu eri convinta al 90 per cento della necessità di abortire, lui avrebbe dovuto far leva su quel misero 10 per cento per farti cambiare idea. Non l'ha fatto, quindi la colpa è TUTTA sua. Almeno davanti ai tuoi occhi; e se può consolarti, anche davanti ai miei....


eccone un altro...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> daje...cmq posso venire al raduno, mi ha detto che posso. cioe' io ho detto che me ne fottevo se voleva o no io ci andavo uguale...e lui: ah, be....se proprio vuoi e ci tieniii.....
> io: si! ci tengo....fatti gli affaracci tuoi......fai una canna? ahahahahah
> 
> ascolta conte.....io capisco che tutti non possano capire, ma e' giusto che tutti parlino, a volte un punto di vista piu esterno, meno coivolto puo riportare coi piedi per terra, vedi net, vedi brunetta. non so se loro hanno subito aborti...
> a me non e' solo piaciuto l inveire contro fabio...tutto qui....


Per il raduno attendiamo Daniela cala
Ivi si potrà anche pernottare a comodo prezzo....

Per le canne...queste sono le mie ultime...per l'organo di casa...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per il raduno attendiamo Daniela cala
> Ivi si potrà anche pernottare a comodo prezzo....
> 
> Per le canne...queste sono le mie ultime...per l'organo di casa...
> ...


e dove e' sita la cala?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e dove e' sita la cala?


Si va nell'oltrepo pavese, aprirò il 3d con tutto a breve....
C'è il sito del luogo e tutto quanto....
Ci stanno perfino i cavalli...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be non credo. nel senso se una donna abortisce non tenendo in considerazione per nulla quello che tu vuoi (nel caso tu ti opponessi fermamente), allora e' a lei che non gliene frega nulla del bambino. ne di te.
> i figli non sono di mamma' per carita'. sono di entrambi i genitori. ma a me non sembra che l opzione del caso sia proprio la seconda..
> cioe' tu puoi anche dire ehy, fermiamoci un secondo, pensiamola bene sta cosa....ma se vedi che la tua donna e' incerta ha paura, oh come dice il conte, e' lei che ci deve andare sotto i ferri, e' a lei che lasci la scelta.
> tu sei, o almeno a me sembri, un uomo forte, che sa quello che vuole e sa come prenderselo. non ci sono tanti mezzi termini per te. pero cerca di capire che non per tutti e' cosi.
> ...


Se parliamo di ME, allora ho detto. Se parliamo di questo ragazzo posso capire paura e tutto ma le scelte si dividono in giuste e sbagliate, e poi però di quello che scegli devi affrontarne le conseguenze. Le conseguenze sono soprattutto la tua fidanzata che non ne esce. E non ne esce, eh. Sta come la leggi. La realtà è che è facile fare quello che ti fa comodo. Tanto tu studi e ti fai i cazzi tuoi e tutto il resto se lo smazza sta poraccia. E questo non è essere indecisi o avere paura, è fottersene e fare i propri comodi sulle spalle degli altri. Io DA MO' che lo avrei sfanculato. Io. Ma capisco, e capisco bene, che non tutti sono me.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ma come posso perdonarmi?Ho ucciso mio figlio!Un figlio,non ci credo che l'ho fatto davvero.Ho sempre voluto un figlio e quando cel'avevo cosa ho fatto?Nono io non voglio perdonarmi non voglio perdonarlo io voglio sfasciare tutto,farmi male e fare male a lui voglio pagare per quello che ho fatto.


Si vabbè però affrontare quanto successo con l'autoflagellazione verbale e con 'ste frasi da Margherita Buy de serie B non è che dimostri maggiore maturità, eh... Non ci stupirai con gli effetti speciali.

Prendi in mano la tua vita, circondati di persone che ti aiutino a trovare un senso a quanto successo e ti rassicurino, trasforma la colpa in energia positiva/costruttiva e in amore da convogliare nella prossima gravidanza.

MissAcacia ora scriverà che sono brutto, stronzo, cattivo e insensibile...


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' quello che penso anche io.
> non si puo condannare sto ragazzo.
> nessuno sa davvero come e' andata.
> 
> ...



Sbagliato. Per me. Stiamo parlando della vita di un bambino. Si pressa, oh, se si pressa....fino a sfinirsi. Non è lo stereo nuovo....non è un lavoro nuovo,allora si, scegli da sola...vedi tu. E' un figlio.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di ME, allora ho detto. Se parliamo di questo ragazzo posso capire paura e tutto ma le scelte si dividono in giuste e sbagliate, e poi però di quello che scegli devi affrontarne le conseguenze. Le conseguenze sono soprattutto la tua fidanzata che non ne esce. E non ne esce, eh. Sta come la leggi. *La realtà è che è facile fare quello che ti fa comodo. Tanto tu studi e ti fai i cazzi tuoi e tutto il resto se lo smazza sta poraccia. E questo non è essere indecisi o avere paura, è fottersene e fare i propri comodi sulle spalle degli altri.* Io DA MO' che lo avrei sfanculato. Io. Ma capisco, e capisco bene, che non tutti sono me.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xDr7fi1gFco

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di ME, allora ho detto. Se parliamo di questo ragazzo posso capire paura e tutto ma le scelte si dividono in giuste e sbagliate, e poi però di quello che scegli devi affrontarne le conseguenze. Le conseguenze sono soprattutto la tua fidanzata che non ne esce. E non ne esce, eh. Sta come la leggi. La realtà è che è facile fare quello che ti fa comodo. Tanto tu studi e ti fai i cazzi tuoi e tutto il resto se lo smazza sta poraccia. E questo non è essere indecisi o avere paura, è fottersene e fare i propri comodi sulle spalle degli altri. Io DA MO' che lo avrei sfanculato. Io. Ma capisco, e capisco bene, che non tutti sono me.


appunto.
tu dovresti valutare la situazione in toto.
questo ragazzo magari ha sbagliato solo ed esclusivamente in questa situazione. 
non lo si puo condannare alla gogna per non essere stato in grado di affrontare una cosa ben piu grande di lui.
Che lui oggi e' lontano e' per assicurare un futuro a lei, e' lei stessa a dirlo.
Pensa che magari, proprio perche e' lontano e non si vedono spesso, lui non ha la benche minina idea di come stia lei.
pesna che a noi donne piace molto la parola niente.
come diceva tuba, se dici niente, e' niente, perche in una situazione del genere, con un peso cosi ghrande cis sia spetta da una persona adulta se non niente va bene, lo si dice. 
lo si grida....
io non voglio difendere lui, affatto. ma proprio perche ho subito aborti con 2 compagni diversi posso capire come vanno certe dinamiche.....
ora non tutti gli uomini sono svegli, pronti sull attenti ad ogni piccolo dramma, purtroppo.
ti dico solo che il mio (Quello) mi ha inziato ad ascoltare non quando dicevo "niente" ovviamente, ma quando ho inziato la ristorante a vomitare letteralemnte tutto nel suo piatto da quanto ero carica di odio rabbia e rancore.....
e il mio non si era comportanto come fabio, molto peggio....
letteralemnte stavo mangiando e poi sentivo di dover rimettere e l ho fatto nel suo piatto....
alche ha capito che qualcosa non adava.....e poi abbiamo provato......e rirpovato......e siamo ripartiti....
non tutto vogliono e possono fare questa scelta, di far capire a forza al proprio compagno cosa c'e' che non va.....ma si puo tentare. fatto cio, se ancora non capisce, allora si....bella per te....


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di ME, allora ho detto. Se parliamo di questo ragazzo posso capire paura e tutto ma le scelte si dividono in giuste e sbagliate, e poi però di quello che scegli devi affrontarne le conseguenze. Le conseguenze sono soprattutto la tua fidanzata che non ne esce. E non ne esce, eh. Sta come la leggi. La realtà è che è facile fare quello che ti fa comodo. Tanto tu studi e ti fai i cazzi tuoi e tutto il resto se lo smazza sta poraccia. E questo non è essere indecisi o avere paura, è fottersene e fare i propri comodi sulle spalle degli altri. Io DA MO' che lo avrei sfanculato. Io. Ma capisco, e capisco bene, che non tutti sono me.



Abortisco contro la tua volontà? Mi sembra giustissimo che non vuoi più avere a che fare con me.
Mi convinci mentre sono debole ad abortire quando invece non vorrei? Sono cretina, ma cmq ti mollo per sempre.

Fin qui, ci siamo.

Lui prima lavorava, dopo l'aborto ha deciso di concludere gli studi per poterla poi sposare. E' vero? E' una cazzata? E' quello che ci è stato riportato.
Lei prima che lui partisse non era in questo stato d'animo. Dice lei. Doveva prevederlo lui? Bo.
E' stato lui a convincerla? NON SI SA.
Lei dice, ora, che avrebbe voluto etc etc. Ma non ha mai scritto se lei avrebbe voluto tenerlo e lui l'ha convinta ad abortire. Lei porta ragioni anche sue di lei. I genitori. Che per quanto a te sembrano motivazioni risibili, a lei possono sembrare enormi. A lei, mica solo al moroso.

Per quello che leggo, sono ancora molto possibilista. Che lui non sia uno stronzo.
Se avessi altri elementi che mi portassero ad interpretare come hai fatto tu, sarei d'accordo con te.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Si vabbè però affrontare quanto successo con l'autoflagellazione verbale e con 'ste frasi da Margherita Buy de serie B non è che dimostri maggiore maturità, eh... Non ci stupirai con gli effetti speciali.
> 
> Prendi in mano la tua vita, circondati di persone che ti aiutino a trovare un senso a quanto successo e ti rassicurino, trasforma la colpa in energia positiva/costruttiva e in amore da convogliare nella prossima gravidanza.
> 
> MissAcacia ora scriverà che sono brutto, stronzo, cattivo e insensibile...


quanto mi conosci poco.....
invece e' quello che penso pure io.......pensa te


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Per me. Stiamo parlando della vita di un bambino. Si pressa, oh, se si pressa....fino a sfinirsi. Non è lo stereo nuovo....non è un lavoro nuovo,allora si, scegli da sola...vedi tu. E' un figlio.


Quindi tu OBBLIGHERESTI una donna ad avere una gravidanza che non vuole ?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Per me. Stiamo parlando della vita di un bambino. Si pressa, oh, se si pressa....fino a sfinirsi. Non è lo stereo nuovo....non è un lavoro nuovo,allora si, scegli da sola...vedi tu. E' un figlio.


ma lo stai dicendo a me? leggi bene prima di parlare con me di certe cose


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quanto mi conosci poco.....
> invece e' quello che penso pure io.......pensa te


Ma guarda che è più o meno la stessa cosa che aveva scritto circa un centinaio di posts più indietro. Prima era un deficiente ora è un eroe?

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è più o meno la stessa cosa che aveva scritto circa un centinaio di posts più indietro. Prima era un deficiente ora è un eroe?
> 
> Buscopann


non mi sembra affatto la setssa cosa....
io concordo sull inutilita di queste frasi inferno paradiso mi autoflagello, sono un mostro ho ammazzat9o mio figlio.
su qyesto sono d accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con le poche informazioni a disposizione e così a naso, a sensazione, mi sento di condividere la posizione di Miss.
> Da quello che ho letto non me la sentirei di buttare la croce addosso a questo ragazzo.
> 
> Vera, quello che hai tirato fuori qui su queste pagine, lo hai tirato fuori anche con lui ?
> ...



Anche se sai che ha abortito?
Cioè non ti viene il dubbio che quel niente nasconda un momento di dolore?
No. scusa non ci credo
Un conto è che sono incazzata o arrabbiata perchè mi hanno tamponato la macchina e a quel niente puopi credere ma se sai che ho subito un trauma non può non venirti il dubbio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è più o meno la stessa cosa che aveva scritto circa un centinaio di posts più indietro. Prima era un deficiente ora è un eroe?
> 
> Buscopann


[video=youtube;wK7Wy5Dewic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK7Wy5Dewic[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Abortisco contro la tua volontà? Mi sembra giustissimo che non vuoi più avere a che fare con me.
> Mi convinci mentre sono debole ad abortire quando invece non vorrei? Sono cretina, ma cmq ti mollo per sempre.
> 
> Fin qui, ci siamo.
> ...


Io non sto dicendo che lui l'abbia plagiata o altro. Sto dicendo che a) sicuramente tra i due chi ha "beneficiato" di sta situazione è lui e b) se ne frega. E questo mi pare INCONTESTABILE. Sta cosa del laurearsi/miglior futuro per noi lascia realmente il tempo che trova. Non perchè non possa essere vero, MA PERCHE' TU IL PROBLEMA CE L'HAI ADESSO, NON IN UN FUTURO DA LAUREATO MILIONARIO. Capito? E' una questione di priorità, devi scegliere a volte COSA E' PIU' IMPORTANTE PER TE. Che non significa non laurearsi, significa prestare attenzione. E' diverso. Ma se SCEGLI di stare lontano, evidentemente hai scelto te. Non noi.


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi tu OBBLIGHERESTI una donna ad avere una gravidanza che non vuole ?




No. Però cercherei di convincerla, se non ci fossero impedimenti fisici o problemi al feto. E poi la lascerei, se rimanessimo in disaccordo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> No. Però cercherei di convincerla, se non ci fossero impedimenti fisici o problemi al feto. E poi la lascerei, se rimanessimo in disaccordo.


bravo....
ti voglio svelare un segreto. una cosa che sia chiama insitinto materno. 
se una donna non si sente pronta ad avere un bambino, non puoi obbligarla col ricatto morale: o lo tieni o ti lascio...questo per me e' il NON AMORE


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi sembra affatto la setssa cosa....
> io concordo sull inutilita di queste frasi inferno paradiso mi autoflagello, sono un mostro ho ammazzat9o mio figlio.
> su qyesto sono d accordo.


E' esattamente la stessa cosas. Tu ti fissi e ti accanisci sul consiglio di lasciare questo Fabio, sul quale c'è una diffusa equità di vedute da parte di molti personaggi del Forum. Questa cosa ti fa andare in bestia. E io posso capire che sia anche così, visto che ci sei passata di persona e ti giuro (TI GIURO) che hai tutta la mia comprensione, perché credo che sia una delle sperienze più brutte che possa vivere una donna.
Ma il consiglio di circondarsi di energia positiva va in questa direzione. Fabio in questo momento per lei è solo negatività. Lei (lo ha confermato), se fosse lecito, lo accoltellerebbe a morte con le sue mani. Lei in questo momento è una persona disperata che odia profondamente questo Fabio. Dopo magari si lascerebbe anche coccolare perché non sa da chi andare, ma in primis lo vorrebbe far fuori. Lei ha subito il più grave tradimento che una persona potrebbe ricevere. Qui non si parla di tradimenti fisici, emotivi o cazzate del genere. Lui ha ferito a morte la sua anima. Non è importante se l'abbia fatto o meno in buona fede. Quello che resta di lei è una donna annientata dal dolore. Colui che lei individua come causa del suo dolore, come cazzo potrebbe aiutarla a uscirne?! Potrebbe solo trascinarla sempre più giù.
Deve guardare oltre. Scoprire che al mondo c'è molto di più di Fabio. Con la positività e con l'ascolto, l'odio verso Fabio si trasformerà poco a poco in indifferenza.

Buscopann


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma lo stai dicendo a me? leggi bene prima di parlare con me di certe cose


*un uomo che vuole un figlio, secondo me e vede invece la sua donna titubante, che non sa se lo vuole o no, non pressera ne in un verso ne nell altro.



**veramente era la risposta a quello che hai detto tu.......*:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' esattamente la stessa cosas. Tu ti fissi e ti accanisci sul consiglio di lasciare questo Fabio, sul quale c'è una diffusa equità di vedute da parte di molti personaggi del Forum. Questa cosa ti fa andare in bestia. E io posso capire che sia anche così, visto che ci sei passata di persona e ti giuro (TI GIURO) che hai tutta la mia comprensione, perché credo che sia una delle sperienze più brutte che possa vivere una donna.
> Ma il consiglio di circondarsi di energia positiva va in questa direzione. Fabio in questo momento per lei è solo negatività. Lei (lo ha confermato), se fosse lecito, lo accoltellerebbe a morte con le sue mani. Lei in questo momento è una persona disperata che odia profondamente questo Fabio. Dopo magari si lascerebbe anche coccolare perché non sa da chi andare, ma in primis lo vorrebbe far fuori. Lei ha subito il più grave tradimento che una persona potrebbe ricevere. Qui non si parla di tradimenti fisici, emotivi o cazzate del genere. Lui ha ferito a morte la sua anima. Non è importante se l'abbia fatto o meno in buona fede. Quello che resta di lei è una donna annientata dal dolore. Colui che lei individua come causa del suo dolore, come cazzo potrebbe aiutarla a uscirne?! Potrebbe solo trascinarla sempre più giù.
> Deve guardare oltre. Scoprire che al mondo c'è molto di più di Fabio. Con la positività e con l'ascolto, l'odio verso Fabio si trasformerà poco a poco in indifferenza.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non la vedo cosi ma nemmeno mezza parola, se escludiamo il circondarsi di positivita. hai letto i suoi post successivi?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *un uomo che vuole un figlio, secondo me e vede invece la sua donna titubante, che non sa se lo vuole o no, non pressera ne in un verso ne nell altro.
> 
> 
> 
> **veramente era la risposta a quello che hai detto tu.......*:smile:


ma io non ho posto nessuna domanda


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che lui l'abbia plagiata o altro. Sto dicendo che a) sicuramente tra i due chi ha "beneficiato" di sta situazione è lui e b) se ne frega. E questo mi pare INCONTESTABILE. Sta cosa del laurearsi/miglior futuro per noi lascia realmente il tempo che trova. Non perchè non possa essere vero, MA PERCHE' TU IL PROBLEMA CE L'HAI ADESSO, NON IN UN FUTURO DA LAUREATO MILIONARIO. Capito? E' una questione di priorità, devi scegliere a volte COSA E' PIU' IMPORTANTE PER TE. Che non significa non laurearsi, significa prestare attenzione. E' diverso. Ma se SCEGLI di stare lontano, evidentemente hai scelto te. Non noi.



concordo.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io non la vedo cosi ma nemmeno mezza parola, se escludiamo il circondarsi di positivita. hai letto i suoi post successivi?


I suoi post di chi? di President o di Vera?

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Non ho capito*

Questa discussione è di Vera e si sta rispondendo a lei, a come si sente lei e a come può fare per stare meglio o si sta discutendo sull'aborto, sul ruolo della donna, il ruolo dell'uomo e motivi per cui si può o non può fare, il ruolo dell'educazione, le credenze dei genitori, la posizione della Chiesa ecc?
Vera sta male. 
Sente di aver ucciso suo figlio e di meritare l'inferno.
Si sente sola e vuole punire il suo fidanzato tradendolo.
Ora lei deve cercare di stare meglio e se pensa di meritare l'inferno può trovare conforto da un sacerdote. Lei, non io, AB, Farfalla o Pinco Palla che siamo persone diverse e con vissuti e credenze diverse.
Lei non si sente di parlarne con i suoi genitori. Cosa conta se noi sì come figli o come genitori?
Lei vuole che il suo fidanzato le sia vicino perché ne ha bisogno. Magari io lo avrei mollato il secondo giorno perché non mi piacevano le scarpe che porta ma è lei che sta con Fabio e vuole di più da lui e non vuole sentirsi sola.
Lei deve trovare il modo di perdonarsi, parlare con lui e poi, quando sarà serena decidere del suo futuro.
Conosco donne che si sono sposate con il fidanzato insieme al quale avevano deciso di abortire e poi hanno avuto figli e vivono felici e contenti.
Conosco donne che hanno abortito il terzo figlio perché non avrebbero potuto avere lo stesso, buon, tenore di vita con tre.
Ho conosciuto donne che hanno abortito più volte, considerandolo un metodo contraccettivo, perché erano rimaste incinte di sconosciuti.
Conosco me che son passata sopra al fatto che lui avesse detto che dava per scontato che se fossi rimasta incinta avrei abortito ed era rimasto molto stupito  che io avessi detto che non l'avrei mai fatto. Avrei dovuto capire che era un deficiente.
C'è di tutto ma è Vera che ora sta male.


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo....
> ti voglio svelare un segreto. una cosa che sia chiama insitinto materno.
> se una donna non si sente pronta ad avere un bambino, non puoi obbligarla col ricatto morale: o lo tieni o ti lascio...questo per me e' il NON AMORE



Ma io non ricatterei nessuno.......tenterei di convincere, semmai.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I suoi post di chi? di President o di Vera?
> 
> Buscopann


ovviamente vera, president puo dire e far quel che vuole, chissenefrega


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che lui l'abbia plagiata o altro. Sto dicendo che a) sicuramente tra i due chi ha "beneficiato" di sta situazione è lui e b) se ne frega. E questo mi pare INCONTESTABILE. Sta cosa del laurearsi/miglior futuro per noi lascia realmente il tempo che trova. Non perchè non possa essere vero, MA PERCHE' TU IL PROBLEMA CE L'HAI ADESSO, NON IN UN FUTURO DA LAUREATO MILIONARIO. Capito? E' una questione di priorità, devi scegliere a volte COSA E' PIU' IMPORTANTE PER TE. Che non significa non laurearsi, significa prestare attenzione. E' diverso. Ma se SCEGLI di stare lontano, evidentemente hai scelto te. Non noi.


E poi..diociamocelo chiaramente. Ti puoi anche laureare..Ma se ci tieni veramente ti precipiti da lei ad ogni minima occasione.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ma io non ricatterei nessuno.......tenterei di convincere, semmai.


ok, avere un bambino e' una volonta, non si convince nessuno...
se lo vogliamo ci apllichiamo per averlo, se succede e non l avevamo programmato se ne parla e si decide cosa fare, perche se succede e non lo si e' programmato, in quel momento, ci potrebbero essere 84624574665270279178589017581658165817592759 milioni di motivi per cui non lo si puo avere stio bambino.
caso diverso se lo si e' voluto, si sono fatti compitini apposta e fatti bene e poi tu te ne esci: ah non lo voglio...quella e' un altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *un uomo che vuole un figlio, secondo me e vede invece la sua donna titubante, che non sa se lo vuole o no, non pressera ne in un verso ne nell altro.
> 
> 
> 
> **veramente era la risposta a quello che hai detto tu.......*:smile:


Testimonianza.
La nostra direttrice di coro, si prese incinta del terzo figlio.
Gravidanza indesiderata.
Spaventata.

Suo marito uomo di pochissime parole.

Visto che lei disse che voleva abortire, lui le rispose, prima io uccido te e poi ne parliamo.
Farò i doppi turni, farò tutto, aiuterò te in qualsiasi modo, ma se abortisci io non ti voglio più come moglie, perchè non voglio al mio fianco chi uccide i miei figli. Scegli.

Lei lo tenette e oggi racconta a tutti la sua vicenda, dicendo NON sapevo quello che dicevo.
Ho scoperto in quel frangente di avere al mio fianco un uomo con le palle.

Ovvio dopo sta gravidanza, si è fatta chiudere le Tube.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, avere un bambino e' una volonta, non si convince nessuno...
> se lo vogliamo ci apllichiamo per averlo, se succede e non l avevamo programmato se ne parla e si decide cosa fare, perche se succede e non lo si e' programmato, in quel momento, ci potrebbero essere 84624574665270279178589017581658165817592759 milioni di motivi per cui non lo si puo avere stio bambino.
> caso diverso se lo si e' voluto, si sono fatti compitini apposta e fatti bene e poi tu te ne esci: ah non lo voglio...quella e' un altra cosa.



diciamo che nel 2014 non dovrebbe succedere se non lo abbiamo programmato, ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Testimonianza.
> La nostra direttrice di coro, si prese incinta del terzo figlio.
> Gravidanza indesiderata.
> Spaventata.
> ...


ellamadonna


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che nel 2014 non dovrebbe succedere se non lo abbiamo programmato, ma questo è un altro discorso


non credo che loro l avessero programmato, ed era il 2013


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Testimonianza.
> La nostra direttrice di coro, si prese incinta del terzo figlio.
> Gravidanza indesiderata.
> Spaventata.
> ...


in quel caso, forse, avrei scelto io di non avere a fianco un uomo simile.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non credo che loro l avessero programmato, ed era il 2013



esistono gli anticoncezionali


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> in quel caso, forse, avrei scelto io di non avere a fianco un uomo simile.


pure io...
altro che uomo con le palle...

quello e' fascismo sentimentale


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ovviamente vera, president puo dire e far quel che vuole, chissenefrega


Ne ho letti parecchi. Sono talmente tanti che sarei presuntuoso a dire che li ho letti proprio tutti. 
Fammi un copia incolla di quello a cui ti riferisci, perché non ci vedo un mutamento così radicale dei suoi pensieri o del suo dolore nei posts successivi ai primi.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> esistono gli anticoncezionali


io lo so.

loro?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ellamadonna


Ti parlo di un marito che si è impegnato da sempre a tenere i figli la sera perchè la moglie possa fare la direttrice di coro.
Dato che è musicista.
Un uomo famoso per la sua asprezza e durezza.

Ma di quelli di cui si dice:
Col ga dito el ga scrito.

Pochissime parole, ma solo tantissimi fatti.

E mi ricordo le paure di lei quando lui disse ci sposiamo.
Lui prese, sistemò una casa e poi disse: o mi sposi o ti mollo, perchè io voglio una moglie e dei figli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che lui l'abbia plagiata o altro. Sto dicendo che a) sicuramente tra i due chi ha "beneficiato" di sta situazione è lui e b) se ne frega. E questo mi pare INCONTESTABILE. Sta cosa del laurearsi/miglior futuro per noi lascia realmente il tempo che trova. Non perchè non possa essere vero, MA PERCHE' TU IL PROBLEMA CE L'HAI ADESSO, NON IN UN FUTURO DA LAUREATO MILIONARIO. Capito? E' una questione di priorità, devi scegliere a volte COSA E' PIU' IMPORTANTE PER TE. Che non significa non laurearsi, significa prestare attenzione. E' diverso. Ma se SCEGLI di stare lontano, evidentemente hai scelto te. Non noi.


non posso che essere d'accordo, anche sul post precedente (mi pare il precedente) sullo sfanculare da mò.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne ho letti parecchi. Sono talmente tanti che sarei presuntuoso a dire che li ho letti proprio tutti.
> Fammi un copia incolla di quello a cui ti riferisci, perché non ci vedo un mutamento così radicale dei suoi pensieri o del suo dolore nei posts successivi ai primi.
> 
> Buscopann


non mi chiedere di fare bricolage coi post perche non sono capace..
invece i suoi post sono prorio pochini pochini ....
quindi vai a leggerti gli ultimi, quelli di oggi.
quello che siamo dette io e lei resta tra me e lei, ma gia dai suoi post di oggi qualcosa la capisci pure tu


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io lo so.
> 
> loro?


vabbè stiamo entrando in un terreno minato... lasciamo stare che a me co ste cose di chiude la vena :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> in quel caso, forse, avrei scelto io di non avere a fianco un uomo simile.


Libera....
Io ho solo raccontato un fatto...

Tu sei mai stata incinta?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè stiamo entrando in un terreno minato... lasciamo stare che a me co ste cose di chiude la vena :mrgreen:


vabbe ci siamo capite pero


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, avere un bambino e' una volonta, non si convince nessuno...
> se lo vogliamo ci apllichiamo per averlo, se succede e non l avevamo programmato se ne parla e si decide cosa fare, perche se succede e non lo si e' programmato, in quel momento, ci potrebbero essere 84624574665270279178589017581658165817592759 milioni di motivi per cui non lo si puo avere stio bambino.
> caso diverso se lo si e' voluto, si sono fatti compitini apposta e fatti bene e poi tu te ne esci: ah non lo voglio...quella e' un altra cosa.


non c'e un solo motivo valido per scegliere l'aborto ...
questo per me eh!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo....
> ti voglio svelare un segreto. una cosa che sia chiama insitinto materno.
> se una donna non si sente pronta ad avere un bambino, non puoi obbligarla col ricatto morale: o lo tieni o ti lascio...questo per me e' il NON AMORE


pure sopraffazione e ricatto, direi. Bella e buona.


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io non ho posto nessuna domanda




Adesso esageri. L'hai scritto tu, non puoi rimangiartelo. Hai detto che l'uomo se vede la donna titubante deve lasciar stare. 
Per me è una caxxata. Il padre ha TUTTI i diritti di cercare di convincere la madre ad avere /non avere un figlio. Può avere, (pensa un po!), persino un parere diametralmente opposto a quello della donna. E deve dirlo.....se non è un mollusco!!! Poi sono d'accordo che l'ultima decisione spetta alla madre......E sono del parere che se l'uomo fa cambiare idea alla moglie, cosa lecita, perchè il figlio e di tutti e due, poi ne è responsabile, nel bene o nel male. Io personalmente (IO, PERSONALMENTE) , non appoggerei mai una decisione di aborto, e se fosse nel mio potere farei di tutto per farla cambiare.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non c'e un solo motivo valido per scegliere l'aborto ...
> questo per me eh!


per te...


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Libera....
> Io ho solo raccontato un fatto...
> 
> *Tu sei mai stata incinta*?



è irrilevante


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

L'impressione è solo mia ma qui ci stiamo incistando sul discorso dell'aborto sì o no quando il problema di Vera Mai è che si sente abbandonata?

Non voglio entrare nemmeno nella questione lasciarlo/non lasciarlo,mi pare un discorso ozioso ed inattuale.

Mi concentrerei sul fatto che lei abbia scritto che anche solo stare con noi sul forum la fa sentire meno sola....


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Adesso esageri. L'hai scritto tu, non puoi rimangiartelo. Hai detto che l'uomo se vede la donna titubante deve lasciar stare.
> Per me è una caxxata. Il padre ha TUTTI i diritti di cercare di convincere la madre ad avere /non avere un figlio. Può avere, (pensa un po!), persino un parere diametralmente opposto a quello della donna. E deve dirlo.....se non è un mollusco!!! Poi sono d'accordo che l'ultima decisione spetta alla madre......E sono del parere che se l'uomo fa cambiare idea alla moglie, cosa lecita, perchè il figlio e di tutti e due, poi ne è responsabile, nel bene o nel male. Io personalmente (IO, PERSONALMENTE) , non appoggerei mai una decisione di aborto, e se fosse nel mio potere farei di tutto per farla cambiare.


ok, ma ripeto: io non avevo fatto una domanda.
e non esagero. tu hai le tue idee e io le mie piu l esperienza.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Adesso esageri. L'hai scritto tu, non puoi rimangiartelo. Hai detto che l'uomo se vede la donna titubante deve lasciar stare.
> Per me è una caxxata. Il padre ha TUTTI i diritti di cercare di convincere la madre ad avere /non avere un figlio. Può avere, (pensa un po!), persino un parere diametralmente opposto a quello della donna. E deve dirlo.....se non è un mollusco!!! Poi sono d'accordo che l'ultima decisione spetta alla madre......E sono del parere che se l'uomo fa cambiare idea alla moglie, cosa lecita, perchè il figlio e di tutti e due, poi ne è responsabile, nel bene o nel male. Io personalmente (IO, PERSONALMENTE) , non appoggerei mai una decisione di aborto, e se fosse nel mio potere farei di tutto per farla cambiare.


su questo sono d'accordo, in una coppia se ne DEVE parlare. ed è giusto confrontarsi soprattutto se le opinioni sono diverse.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> in quel caso, forse, avrei scelto io di non avere a fianco un uomo simile.


e siamo in due. Ma di corsa pure.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e siamo in due. Ma di corsa pure.


ora chiederanno pure a te se sei mai stata incinta :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche se sai che ha abortito?
> Cioè non ti viene il dubbio che quel niente nasconda un momento di dolore?
> No. scusa non ci credo
> Un conto è che sono incazzata o arrabbiata perchè mi hanno tamponato la macchina e a quel niente puopi credere ma se sai che ho subito un trauma non può non venirti il dubbio


La cosa della domanda e della risposta "Niente" era una mezza provocazione buttata un pò così.
Penso che però al dolore, o hai problemi, si reagisce in tanti modi ed ognuno ha quello più funzionale alla sua persona.
Stò ragazzo non è scomparso, ha solo detto che vuole laurearsi per poi sposarsela. Stà reagendo con i SUOI strumenti, ma siamo sicuri che la notte dorma pure lui tranquillamente ? E' normale che una cosa del genere una donna la subisca di più ed io posso solo lontanamente immaginare la condizione in cui possa sentirsi adesso la nostra utente.

Ma ragioniamo un attimo nel senso inverso. Questo per starle vicino abbandona gli studi, si mette a fare un lavoro da due lire; già è difficile sposarsi, loro lo faranno se lo faranno tra duemila difficoltà, etc etc etc. Siamo proprio sicuri che sia la cosa giusta ?

Noi non sappiamo se questo è proprio sparito. Sappiamo che una giovane donna stà, ha ragione, molto male e che purtroppo è sola. Ma continuo a pensare che sia sola non per menefreghismo dell'altro, ma solo perchè l'altro conosce solo quel modo (quello di farsi in quattro per far realizzare il progetto di famiglia che hanno), magari ingenuamente, per dimostrarle di esserle vicino.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ora chiederanno pure a te se sei mai stata incinta :mrgreen:


l'ho già detto che no, se non sono scemi eviteranno. Irrilevante! 

però hanno ragione Brunetta e Perplesso, ora: la chiave è come sta lei e cosa dovrebbe fare per stare meglio e recuperare l'equilibrio necessario. Riaccendo l'opzione di MK e poi ripetuta da altri. Le mie scelte non sono le sue e un passo indietro, male di certo non fa.  :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi chiedere di fare bricolage coi post perche non sono capace..
> invece i suoi post sono prorio pochini pochini ....
> quindi vai a leggerti gli ultimi, quelli di oggi.
> quello che siamo dette io e lei resta tra me e lei, ma gia dai suoi post di oggi qualcosa la capisci pure tu


*Si.l' abbandono mi ha svuotato ullteriormente,quando era qui per lo meno non ero sola.col tempo poteva capirmi meglio invece sen'è andato.la tua pacatezza mi calma,come Brunetta. 

lui è venuto con me quel giorno,dopo l'intervento mi ha preparato la cena,mi ha fatto mangiare e riposare mi ha accudito con amore,anche se non poteva di sicuro capire ha asciugato le mie lacrime ha cercato di fare il possibile poi all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ha deciso di riprendere gli studi che aveva lasciato per lavorare con l'ultimo esame e di laurearsi cos' a detta sua avrebbe potuto prendere uno stipendio più alto (da ingegnere) e ci saremmo sposati.da quel momento sembra che ha archiviato la situazione 

si penso che lui sta cercando di spronarmi senza capire pienamente cosa provo perchè in quella situazione si è sentito un ragazzino immaturo (questo l'ha detto lui) e quindi ha voluto reagire così.alcuni giorni gli addosso tutte le colpe e vorrei punirlo perchè doveva restare qui con me a soffrire,so che è brutto quello che dico ma è quello che sento.penso anche che di sicuro io devo fare un lavoro su me stessa prima di capire come sistemare le cose con lui sia se voglio stare ancora assieme sia se no. voglio dirvi che qui mi sento meno sola 
_________________________________________________________________________________
​E cosa ci sarebbe di diverso? Fondamentalmente sta dicendo che non la capisce. E lei sta male. Che poi..non la capisce o forse non ci arriva per davvero? Lui ha archiviato. Lei no. In che modo ne potrebbe uscire sta povera ragazza se non allontanandosi per un bel po' da lui e confrontandosi con altra gente, avendo nuove esperienze di vita. Solo a styare qui dentro si sente meno sola. Quando esce da qui c'è solo Fabio. E lei sta male ostia.

Buscopann​*


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cosa della domanda e della risposta "Niente" era una mezza provocazione buttata un pò così.
> Penso che però al dolore, o hai problemi, si reagisce in tanti modi ed ognuno ha quello più funzionale alla sua persona.
> Stò ragazzo non è scomparso, ha solo detto che vuole laurearsi per poi sposarsela. Stà reagendo con i SUOI strumenti, ma siamo sicuri che la notte dorma pure lui tranquillamente ? E' normale che una cosa del genere una donna la subisca di più ed io posso solo lontanamente immaginare la condizione in cui possa sentirsi adesso la nostra utente.
> 
> ...



no per molti qui la cosa giusta e' lasciarlo.
pensa un po'...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Si.l' abbandono mi ha svuotato ullteriormente,quando era qui per lo meno non ero sola.col tempo poteva capirmi meglio invece sen'è andato.la tua pacatezza mi calma,come Brunetta.
> 
> lui è venuto con me quel giorno,dopo l'intervento mi ha preparato la cena,mi ha fatto mangiare e riposare mi ha accudito con amore,anche se non poteva di sicuro capire ha asciugato le mie lacrime ha cercato di fare il possibile poi all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ha deciso di riprendere gli studi che aveva lasciato per lavorare con l'ultimo esame e di laurearsi cos' a detta sua avrebbe potuto prendere uno stipendio più alto (da ingegnere) e ci saremmo sposati.da quel momento sembra che ha archiviato la situazione
> 
> ...


senti tu per me sei troppo superficiale in questo contesto. cosa vuoi che ti dica?
in altre discussioni ti trovo acuto, e ineterssante. qui non riesco a parlare con te.
se non capisci tu leggendo che lei ha bisogno di lui adesso e non di lasciarlo, ma pensa un po quello che vuoi.....
la finiamo?


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

ma io penso che ci siamo concentrati su un problema marginale, quello di Fabio e se lasciarlo o meno. Quando c'è un problema grande come una casa: lei si sente sola perchè adesso il vuoto cel' ha dentro.


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no per molti qui la cosa giusta e' lasciarlo.
> pensa un po'...



No, la cosa giusta è prendere i quattro soldi (in senso figurato) che ha e partire, senza di lui, per vedere quante cose belle ci sono. Poi si calma, torna e decide. E se durante il viaggio incontrerà qualc1, beh, sarà il destino ad aver deciso per lei.......Deve riempirsi l'anima di cose belle, per soffocare il nulla che ha dentro, che la sta annientando.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senti tu per me sei troppo superficiale in questo contesto. cosa vuoi che ti dica?
> in altre discussioni ti trovo acuto, e ineterssante. qui non riesco a parlare con te.
> se non capisci tu leggendo che lei ha bisogno di lui adesso e non di lasciarlo, ma pensa un po quello che vuoi.....
> la finiamo?


Lei ha bisogno di essere ascoltata e capita. Ha bisogno di due braccia che la stringono forte e che le facciano sentire meno male. Io provo un sincero affetto per questa ragazza e per chiunque (te compresa) che ha subito esperienze traumatiche così forti.
Lei crede di aver bisogno di lui, perché al di fuori di qui è l'unica persona dalla quale può andare per ricevere un abbraccio vero. 
Comunque la finisco. Promesso. Si vede chiaramente che l'argomento fa molto male anche a te e sinceramente ti chiedo anche scusa per questo

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> l'ho già detto che no, se non sono scemi eviteranno. Irrilevante!
> 
> però hanno ragione Brunetta e Perplesso, ora: la chiave è come sta lei e cosa dovrebbe fare per stare meglio e recuperare l'equilibrio necessario. Riaccendo l'opzione di MK e poi ripetuta da altri. Le mie scelte non sono le sue e un passo indietro, male di certo non fa.  :smile:


tenderei ad escludere che l'idea con cui lei si è presentata qui sia utile alla bisogna.   anzi.

credo che mettersi a cercare uomini possa anche peggiorare la situazione perchè Vera Mai può anche essere più bella di Melissa Satta,più affascinante di Michelle Pfeiffer e più "tecnica" di Selen,ma col carico di dolore che ha dentro farebbe scappare il 99,98% degli uomini.

Voglio dire il sesso può anche servirle a svuotare la mente per un momento,ma lei sta dicendo che ha bisogno di sentirsi coccolata e protetta come e più dell'aria per respirare.

Per tacer del fatto che non possa parlare di come sta con la famiglia che solo a pensarci mi viene una pelle d'oca alta 4 dita.

Ma visto che già star qui sul forum la fa sentire meno sola,magari la soluzione è più semplice di come ce la immaginiamo


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> No, la cosa giusta è prendere i quattro soldi (in senso figurato) che ha e partire, senza di lui, per vedere quante cose belle ci sono. Poi si calma, torna e decide. E se durante il viaggio incontrerà qualc1, beh, sarà il destino ad aver deciso per lei.......Deve riempirsi l'anima di cose belle, per soffocare il nulla che ha dentro, che la sta annientando.


ma si farsi un bel giro per le montagne respira aria pulita, corri coi cavalli, cogli le margherite, costruisci leoni col legno.....

vai tu intanto....poi verrai raggiunto...


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma si farsi un bel giro per le montagne respira aria pulita, corri coi cavalli, cogli le margherite, costruisci leoni col legno.....
> 
> vai tu intanto....poi verrai raggiunto...




Ti aspetto.....sono nella baita di Don Matteo,quella sul lago, in Trentino.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei ha bisogno di essere ascoltata e capita. Ha bisogno di due braccia che la stringono forte e che le facciano sentire meno male. Io provo un sincero affetto per questa ragazza e per chiunque (te compresa) che ha subito esperienze traumatiche così forti.
> Lei crede di aver bisogno di lui, perché al di fuori di qui è l'unica persona dalla quale può andare per ricevere un abbraccio vero.
> Comunque la finisco. Promesso. Si vede chiaramente che l'argomento fa molto male anche a te e sinceramente ti chiedo anche scusa per questo
> 
> Buscopann


no guarda tanto c ho da pranzare.....esco io....
ho gia detto oggi che e' giustissimo che tutti diano il loro parere perche piu punti di vista possono solo aiutarla.
male di certo non le fa e nemmeno sentir president che dice che fa la margherita buy della situazioni. quelle frasi hanno infastidito pure me, e anche un po spaventato. (quelle dette da vera)

detto questo, si fa male anche a me, l ultimo aborto risale a 2 mesi fa, per cui vien da se che....
io penso di aver detto ed esposto come meglio potevo....
non ho davvero nulla piu da dire....
per questo esco io, sarei uscita comunque. non per te


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> No, la cosa giusta è prendere i quattro soldi (in senso figurato) che ha e partire, senza di lui, per vedere quante cose belle ci sono. Poi si calma, torna e decide. E se durante il viaggio incontrerà qualc1, beh, sarà il destino ad aver deciso per lei.......Deve riempirsi l'anima di cose belle, per soffocare il nulla che ha dentro, che la sta annientando.


Non ho letto tutto e magari l'ha scritto. Ma invece di fare tutte ste cazzate che le proponi, prendere i quattro soldi e raggiungere lui ? 

Poi magari puoi pure condividere un letto a una piazza in una stanza da universitario, ma sti cazzi, lei è con lui che ha bisogno di stare. E se a questa sua richiesta lui risponde di no dicendole di rimanere al paesello, allora mi rimangio tutto quello che di buono ho pensato su di lui e mi convinco del fatto che sia un grandissimo stronzo. Ma solo in quel caso.


----------



## realista1 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto e magari l'ha scritto. Ma invece di fare tutte ste cazzate che le proponi, prendere i quattro soldi e raggiungere lui ?
> 
> Poi magari puoi pure condividere un letto a una piazza in una stanza da universitario, ma sti cazzi, lei è con lui che ha bisogno di stare. E se a questa sua richiesta lui risponde di no dicendole di rimanere al paesello, allora mi rimangio tutto quello che di buono ho pensato su di lui e mi convinco del fatto che sia un grandissimo stronzo. Ma solo in quel caso.



Non mi sono fatto una grande opinione di lui....inoltre penso davvero che lei abbia bisogno di aria nuova. Però la tua è un ipotesi che potrebbe valere la pena provare....


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tenderei ad escludere che l'idea con cui lei si è presentata qui sia utile alla bisogna.   anzi.
> 
> credo che mettersi a cercare uomini possa anche peggiorare la situazione perchè Vera Mai può anche essere più bella di Melissa Satta,più affascinante di Michelle Pfeiffer e più "tecnica" di Selen,ma col carico di dolore che ha dentro farebbe scappare il 99,98% degli uomini.
> 
> ...


sì, sì, non ho mai preso in seria considerazione l'idea con la quale si è presentata, anche perché nemmeno a me potrebbe mai parire come una soluzione. Parlavo appunto di fare una pausa col suo Fabio, recuperare, con l'aiuto di chi ha più vicino o la fa stare bene (amici, prete (?), psicologo (?), chi vuole) il minimo equilibrio necessario per non dissanguare così tanto e valutare come proseguire, se con lui o no. Intendevo questo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto e magari l'ha scritto. Ma invece di fare tutte ste cazzate che le proponi, prendere i quattro soldi e raggiungere lui ?
> 
> Poi magari puoi pure condividere un letto a una piazza in una stanza da universitario, ma sti cazzi, lei è con lui che ha bisogno di stare. E se a questa sua richiesta lui risponde di no dicendole di rimanere al paesello, allora mi rimangio tutto quello che di buono ho pensato su di lui e mi convinco del fatto che sia un grandissimo stronzo. Ma solo in quel caso.


mah, ma lei non ha detto che lavora con i suoi, pur non felicemente? Non so quanto sia percorribile, ora poi, mollare un lavoro e mettersi in camera da studente (pagata da chi, poi?)


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, non ho mai preso in seria considerazione l'idea con la quale si è presentata, anche perché nemmeno a me potrebbe mai parire come una soluzione. Parlavo appunto di fare una pausa col suo Fabio, recuperare, con l'aiuto di chi ha più vicino o la fa stare bene (amici, prete (?), psicologo (?), chi vuole) il minimo equilibrio necessario per non dissanguare così tanto e valutare come proseguire, se con lui o no. Intendevo questo.


spero inizi col parlare con noi...tutto sommato mi pare che abbia detto che la cosa la fa calmare.

per questo dicevo che la soluzione potrebbe essere più semplice di come ce la figuriamo


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero inizi col parlare con noi...tutto sommato mi pare che abbia detto che la cosa la fa calmare.
> 
> per questo dicevo che la soluzione potrebbe essere più semplice di come ce la figuriamo


già. Però le serve, credo, anche un dialogo vero, fatto con persone in carne ed ossa. Questo qui del forum può essere solo un passettino (uno buono, eh), secondo me.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, ma lei non ha detto che lavora con i suoi, pur non felicemente? Non so quanto sia percorribile, ora poi, mollare un lavoro e mettersi in camera da studente (pagata da chi, poi?)


Ma mica per sempre. Prendi e parti e stai un periodo, più o meno breve con lui. Stà ragazza ha bisogno di non essere sola, ma l'unica compagnia di cui ha veramente bisogno è quella di lui, anche solo per litigarci e tirare fuori tutta la roba che ha dentro. Ed è solo in quel frangente che si può anche scoprire di che pasta sia fatto lui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma mica per sempre. Prendi e parti e stai un periodo, più o meno breve con lui. Stà ragazza ha bisogno di non essere sola, ma l'unica compagnia di cui ha veramente bisogno è quella di lui.


capito. Vediamo che dice Vera mai, se è percorribile questa idea, anche praticamente.
Edit: una pausa anche da lui, però, mi suona più giusta, ma ci sta che non riesco ad empatizzare tutto questo amore per uno che la molla al guado.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma mica per sempre. Prendi e parti e stai un periodo, più o meno breve con lui. Stà ragazza ha bisogno di non essere sola, ma l'unica compagnia di cui ha veramente bisogno è quella di lui, anche solo per litigarci e tirare fuori tutta la roba che ha dentro. Ed è solo in quel frangente che si può anche scoprire di che pasta sia fatto lui.


Se è fattibile, è una buona idea.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo che Vera mai legga presto, magari questa idea le piace e riesce a realizzarla.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è fattibile, è una buona idea.


Uff. E' stata dura ma anche questa è andata. Neeeeeeexxxxxt 






Edit: Vera, si scherza eeeehhhh


----------



## zanna (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uff. E' stata dura ma anche questa è andata. Neeeeeeexxxxxt
> 
> Edit: Vera, si scherza eeeehhhh


E piantala di leccare ... mi hai impiastricciato tutto il monitor :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E piantala di leccare ... mi hai impiastricciato tutto il monitor :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Rimetto l'altro ? 

Si, me sò stufato di questo, rimetto l'altro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E piantala di leccare ... mi hai impiastricciato tutto il monitor :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


mi sbavicchia pure il telefonino senza ritegno, 'sto scostumato :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

*solo l ultima cosa*

so che a molti e' sembrato che io sia stata dura incomprensiva (con altri utenti) e cafona (questo e' vero e mi spiace) per via del mio trascorso.
non e' cosi. sicuramente ha inciso in molte mie risposte.
ma io ho un idea. che e' quella che in amore, in coppia, in una relazione matura, due persone si accompagnano.
questo vuol dire che se c'e' un ostacolo, e tu resti dietro e ti fermi, io torno indietro e ti trascino pure se mi sono zoppata una caviglia anche io, ti porto con me, e poi si riparte insieme, mano per mano. se poi sono io ad inciampare, tu farai lo stesso, torni indietro e mi prendi e mi risporti con te, e di nuovo via insieme.....

non importa cosa succede e specialmente in questo caso, quando il dramma coinvogle entrambi, ci si deve aiutare a vicenda. non e' solo la donna che merita conforto e aiuto perche e' andata sotto i ferri. questo sminuirebbe il ruolo del padre anche nel futuro.
invece anche un padre o  un padre mancato ha diritto di tirare fuori la merda con i propri strumenti, con quello che ha.


tutto qui.

cia'


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> so che a molti e' sembrato che io sia stata dura incomprensiva (con altri utenti) e cafona (questo e' vero e mi spiace) per via del mio trascorso.
> non e' cosi. sicuramente ha inciso in molte mie risposte.
> ma io ho un idea. che e' quella che in amore, in coppia, in una relazione matura, due persone si accompagnano.
> questo vuol dire che se c'e' un ostacolo, e tu resti dietro e ti fermi, io torno indietro e ti trascino pure se mi sono zoppata una caviglia anche io, ti porto con me, e poi si riparte insieme, mano per mano. se poi sono io ad inciampare, tu farai lo stesso, torni indietro e mi prendi e mi risporti con te, e di nuovo via insieme.....
> ...


cià


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rimetto l'altro ?
> 
> Si, me sò stufato di questo, rimetto l'altro.


:up: questo l'adoro!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: questo l'adoro!


idem!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem!


ditto


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

penso che se vado adesso da lui non saprei spiegargli esattamente come mi sento,quello di Fabio è un problema secondario sono venuta qui dicendo che volevo tradirlo fargli male non lasciarlo,non lo so se voglio starecon lui o no e penso anche che questoè l'ultimo dei miei problemi adesso.E' vero che il vuoto e la solitudine li sento dentro di me e come già ho fatto fino a ora posso stare vicino a Fabio e non sapergli spiegare e continuare a non condividere i nostri dolori oppure posso decidere di staccare la spina e occuparmi di me e quando saprò come parlare con lui e che cosa dirgli cercare di condividere il mio dolore che adesso è solo una rabbia tremenda.Ho fatto un errore grave non mi perdonerò mai ma posso accettare che l'ho fatto spinta dalla paura,ormai il danno è fatto posso solo cercare di riprendermi e di considerarmi ancora umana


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> penso che se vado adesso da lui non saprei spiegargli esattamente come mi sento,quello di Fabio è un problema secondario sono venuta qui dicendo che volevo tradirlo fargli male non lasciarlo,non lo so se voglio starecon lui o no e penso anche che questoè l'ultimo dei miei problemi adesso.E' vero che il vuoto e la solitudine li sento dentro di me e come già ho fatto fino a ora posso stare vicino a Fabio e non sapergli spiegare e continuare a non condividere i nostri dolori oppure posso decidere di staccare la spina e occuparmi di me e quando saprò come parlare con lui e che cosa dirgli cercare di condividere il mio dolore che adesso è solo una rabbia tremenda.Ho fatto un errore grave non mi perdonerò mai ma posso accettare che l'ho fatto spinta dalla paura,ormai il danno è fatto posso solo cercare di riprendermi e di considerarmi ancora umana


E allora è come ho scritto io all'inizio. Se uno ti chiede: "Come stai ?" e tu gli rispondi "Stò bene" anche quando stai male, è probabile che l'altro si comporti come se stessi bene.

Non che poi a lui dovrai dire chissà cosa. Anche solo ripetere per filo e per segno quello che hai scritto qui potrebbe essere un inizio.


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> penso che se vado adesso da lui non saprei spiegargli esattamente come mi sento,quello di Fabio è un problema secondario sono venuta qui dicendo che volevo tradirlo fargli male non lasciarlo,non lo so se voglio starecon lui o no e penso anche che questoè l'ultimo dei miei problemi adesso.E' vero che il vuoto e la solitudine li sento dentro di me e come già ho fatto fino a ora posso stare vicino a Fabio e non sapergli spiegare e continuare a non condividere i nostri dolori oppure posso decidere di staccare la spina e occuparmi di me e quando saprò come parlare con lui e che cosa dirgli cercare di condividere il mio dolore che adesso è solo una rabbia tremenda.Ho fatto un errore grave non mi perdonerò mai ma posso accettare che l'ho fatto spinta dalla paura,ormai il danno è fatto posso solo cercare di riprendermi e di considerarmi ancora umana


Ti è stato tolto qualcosa. Cura quel vuoto, coccolati. Comprenditi. Fabio? Dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> penso che se vado adesso da lui non saprei spiegargli esattamente come mi sento,quello di Fabio è un problema secondario sono venuta qui dicendo che volevo tradirlo fargli male non lasciarlo,non lo so se voglio starecon lui o no e penso anche che questoè l'ultimo dei miei problemi adesso.E' vero che il vuoto e la solitudine li sento dentro di me e come già ho fatto fino a ora posso stare vicino a Fabio e non sapergli spiegare e continuare a non condividere i nostri dolori oppure posso decidere di staccare la spina e occuparmi di me e quando saprò come parlare con lui e che cosa dirgli cercare di condividere il mio dolore che adesso è solo una rabbia tremenda.Ho fatto un errore grave non mi perdonerò mai ma posso accettare che l'ho fatto spinta dalla paura,ormai il danno è fatto posso solo cercare di riprendermi e di considerarmi ancora umana


Devi scardinare i ragionamenti contorti. Facendo male a lui non ti servirà per stare automaticamente bene tu.
Oltre noi, hai qualcuno che ti possa sostenere?


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ti è stato tolto qualcosa. Cura quel vuoto, coccolati. Comprenditi. Fabio? Dopo.


 grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ti è stato tolto qualcosa. Cura quel vuoto, coccolati. Comprenditi. Fabio? Dopo.


:up: (ahò, mè partita la ola, non la potevo trattenere)


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi scardinare i ragionamenti contorti. Facendo male a lui non ti servirà per stare automaticamente bene tu.
> Oltre noi, hai qualcuno che ti possa sostenere?


il mio ginecologo è un amico di famiglia,mi ha consigliato di non parlarne con amiche che al primo colpo di vento potrebbero rinfacciarmelo.mi ha detto di parlarne con lui,come un amico oppure con uno specialista ma non lasciare in giro voci per il paese anche perchè lui è amico di mio padre ed è legato al segreto professionale


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> il mio ginecologo è un amico di famiglia,mi ha consigliato di non parlarne con amiche che al primo colpo di vento potrebbero rinfacciarmelo.mi ha detto di parlarne con lui,come un amico oppure con uno specialista ma non lasciare in giro voci per il paese anche perchè lui è amico di mio padre ed è legato al segreto professionale


Se non hai un'amica di cui ti fidi, capisco che ti senta sola.
Intendevo anche uno psicologo o un sacerdote (legati al segreto professionale).
E' anche vero che non ho idea di come funzionino le cose in certi paesini.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> il mio ginecologo è un amico di famiglia,mi ha consigliato di non parlarne con amiche che al primo colpo di vento potrebbero rinfacciarmelo.mi ha detto di parlarne con lui,come un amico oppure con uno specialista ma non lasciare in giro voci per il paese anche perchè lui è amico di mio padre ed è legato al segreto professionale


mmm ascolta, se vuoi, se sei sola sola, e hai bisogno di parlare, a parte il sacerdote che ti riconsiglio e uno psicologo, ti lascio il mio numero in mp. poi tu facci quello che vuoi. pero nei momenti brutti, mi fai uno squillo, ti richiamo io perche sono a londra ed ho un contratto speciale per non pagare extra le chiamate in italia....e ti sfoghi un po, cosi....tanto per....scrivimi in mp se vuoi e te lo lascio.....
dai dai dai che ce la fai


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Lo amo perchè è l'uomo migliore al mondo...


Uh Signur! 
:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> il mio ginecologo è un amico di famiglia,mi ha consigliato di non parlarne con amiche che al primo colpo di vento potrebbero rinfacciarmelo.mi ha detto di parlarne con lui,come un amico oppure con uno specialista ma non lasciare in giro voci per il paese anche perchè lui è amico di mio padre ed è legato al segreto professionale



Sono sicura che se tu sparissi di qui e non si sapesse più nulla di te, a molti dispiacerebbe.
Ma prova anche qui.

Ci sono persone che hanno passato quello che hai passato tu, che si sentono come te.
Ci sono pure cecchini che insultano chi l'ha fatto, a dire la verità, ma in genere sono rintuzzate per bene.

Ma in massima parte, ci sono tante donne che possono capirti. Anche qui, ma magari può darti un aiuto in più.

http://www.alfemminile.com/forum/show1_f114_1/famiglia/interruzione-volontaria-di-gravidanza.html


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

comunque solo per chiarezza volevo dire che non ho visto nessuno psicologo prima dell'aborto.ho detto al ginecologo che volevo abortire e lui ha chiamato in ospedale un suo amico e mi ha fissato l'appuntamento per pochi giorni dopo.si è svolto tutto dal momento in cui l'ho scoperto all'intervento in meno di una settimana.poi vabbè non parliamo del trattamento che le infermiere riservano a chi fa una ivg


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

però al di là delle colpe e dell'episodio grave qui raccontato, direi che in generale secondo me se una persona per qualsiasi motivo sente per il proprio partner desiderio di rivalsa e di fargli del male, molto probabilmente la coppia si è rotta in modo irreparabile, non c'è nulla da fare (se non dare un taglio a quella che potrebbe essere solo un'agonia)
ovviamente dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno, nel senso che quello che potrebbe essere determinante per me, potrebbe non esserlo per l'altro, che ne rimarrebbe non partecipe

quindi questo ragazzo per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe purtroppo avere sottovalutato il dolore e le conseguenze di Veramai, tuttavia potrebbe aver messo il proprio impegno nel cercare di avere assieme a lei un futuro migliore per ricominciare da capo, insieme...vana speranza se invece in lei continua a prevalere il senso di abbandono totale e, soprattutto, il desiderio di "fargliela pagare" in qualche modo

quindi per riassumere io se fossi in lei non prenderei iniziative azzardate (tipo un tradimento) ma cercherei di curarmi di più di me stessa e starei a vedere come si comporta lui e che sensazioni mi dà il suo comportamento


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.



Posso capire cosa provi ...
dopo aver avuto la conferma di essere in cinta la mia testa ha cominciato 
a fare la matta ...l'ho presa male , malissimo...ma dall'altra parte l'ha presa male anche mio marito...
ci siamo spaventati parecchio ...l'ho lasciato perché mi sono sentita sola ...non riusciva a capire , ma io di mio non capivo lui ...non sapevo cosa fare per rientrare con il cervello ... quanti pensieri mi sono passati per la testa ...
dalla preoccipazione di non avere più l'eta e l'alto rischio di avere un bambino non sano , alla preoccupazione di non riuscire a farcela, a pensare che questo bimbo fosse un'intruso nella nostra vita ,  e mille altri pensieri stupidi (ora dico cosi) che per mesi tre mesi non mi hanno fatto vivere bene questa cosa...
ora va molto meglio ...ma se avessi scelto di abortire come si era parlato  solo in caso il bimbo non fosse 
stato sano non so se la nostra coppia sarebbe andata avanti...non so se sarei ancora riuscito a guardarlo in faccia ...
ho visto il mio bambino a sei settimane e benché si dica vedi il cuoricino...io en avevo due ma uno no ce l'ha fatta...
vedi una vita ...
Non so come sia il tuo Fabio ma sputagli in faccia tutto il tuo dolore dagli la colpa se ti fa sentire bene ...
spera che lui faccia altrettanto con te ...
Parlane con qualcuno che ti conosca e che riesca a farti ragionare ...lo so che è difficile ma non lasciare che la testa 
prenda il sopravvento può essere molto pericoloso....


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però al di là delle colpe e dell'episodio grave qui raccontato, direi che in generale secondo me se una persona per qualsiasi motivo sente per il proprio partner desiderio di rivalsa e di fargli del male, molto probabilmente la coppia si è rotta in modo irreparabile, non c'è nulla da fare (se non dare un taglio a quella che potrebbe essere solo un'agonia)
> ovviamente dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno, nel senso che quello che potrebbe essere determinante per me, potrebbe non esserlo per l'altro, che ne rimarrebbe non partecipe
> 
> quindi questo ragazzo per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe purtroppo avere sottovalutato il dolore e le conseguenze di Veramai, tuttavia potrebbe aver messo il proprio impegno nel cercare di avere assieme a lei un futuro migliore per ricominciare da capo, insieme...vana speranza se invece in lei continua a prevalere il senso di abbandono totale e, soprattutto, il desiderio di "fargliela pagare" in qualche modo
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però al di là delle colpe e dell'episodio grave qui raccontato, direi che in generale secondo me se una persona per qualsiasi motivo sente per il proprio partner desiderio di rivalsa e di fargli del male, molto probabilmente la coppia si è rotta in modo irreparabile, non c'è nulla da fare (se non dare un taglio a quella che potrebbe essere solo un'agonia)
> ovviamente dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno, nel senso che quello che potrebbe essere determinante per me, potrebbe non esserlo per l'altro, che ne rimarrebbe non partecipe
> 
> quindi questo ragazzo per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe purtroppo avere sottovalutato il dolore e le conseguenze di Veramai, tuttavia potrebbe aver messo il proprio impegno nel cercare di avere assieme a lei un futuro migliore per ricominciare da capo, insieme...vana speranza se invece in lei continua a prevalere il senso di abbandono totale e, soprattutto, il desiderio di "fargliela pagare" in qualche modo
> ...


In linea generale.
Ci sono persone che quando parte loro l'embolo potrebbero dire che vogliono vedere una persona morta e invece poi, rientrate in modalità normale, vogliono bene a quella stessa persona e sono capaci di grande generosità
Insomma dire non è equivalente a sentire realmente.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> comunque solo per chiarezza volevo dire che non ho visto nessuno psicologo prima dell'aborto.ho detto al ginecologo che volevo abortire e lui ha chiamato in ospedale un suo amico e mi ha fissato l'appuntamento per pochi giorni dopo.si è svolto tutto dal momento in cui l'ho scoperto all'intervento in meno di una settimana.poi vabbè non parliamo del trattamento che le infermiere riservano a chi fa una ivg


zoccole....a me dissero, anzi a mia madre: signora meglio cosi, questa sua figlia scema avrebbe fatto piu danni a tenerlo....
dopotutto, se non glielo spiega lei a sua figlia come fare, mica possiamo pensarci noi.....

poi a me in rpivato, siccome quando entrai in sala operatoria chiamai al cellulare (ce lo fecero porratre a noi abortande)
mio padre e gli dissi: apap ti prego entra e portami via, non lo voglio fare.
loro mi dissero: eh signorina basta un po'.....ci potevi pensare prima di fare la cazzata, ti predi quello che viene adesso, e poi anestesia......

san giovanni roma bastarde zoccole


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In linea generale.
> Ci sono persone che quando parte loro l'embolo potrebbero dire che vogliono vedere una persona morta e invece poi, rientrate in modalità normale, vogliono bene a quella stessa persona e sono capaci di grande generosità
> Insomma dire non è equivalente a sentire realmente.



appunto, dicevo che mi pare saggio stare a vedere come si comporta lui, e cosa recepisce lei di questo comportamento


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, dicevo che mi pare saggio stare a vedere come si comporta lui, e cosa recepisce lei di questo comportamento


si si quoto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, dicevo che mi pare saggio stare a vedere come si comporta lui, e cosa recepisce lei di questo comportamento


:up: avevo risposto alla prima parte.


----------



## vera mai (22 Gennaio 2014)

vi ringrazio perchè ho letto un pò le vostre storie prima di venire di qua e forse non mi aspettavo tanta comprensione anche da chi nella mia stessa situazione anzi peggiore ha preso la decisione giusta e poteva giudicarmi come persona.adesso vado al lavoro ma quando finisco voglio provare ad andare da un prete della mia città uno giovane e sempre molto disponibile


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> zoccole....a me dissero, anzi a mia madre: signora meglio cosi, questa sua figlia scema avrebbe fatto piu danni a tenerlo....
> dopotutto, se non glielo spiega lei a sua figlia come fare, mica possiamo pensarci noi.....
> 
> poi a me in rpivato, siccome quando entrai in sala operatoria chiamai al cellulare (ce lo fecero porratre a noi abortande)
> ...


Sono cose da segnalare.
Nulla obbliga a subire questa insensibilità.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: avevo risposto alla prima parte.



sfaticata:mrgreen:

per una volta che scrivo più di 3 righe...uff!


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> vi ringrazio perchè ho letto un pò le vostre storie prima di venire di qua e forse non mi aspettavo tanta comprensione anche da chi nella mia stessa situazione anzi peggiore ha preso la decisione giusta e poteva giudicarmi come persona.adesso vado al lavoro ma quando finisco voglio provare ad andare da un prete della mia città uno giovane e sempre molto disponibile


Se l'avessero fatto sarebbero state stupide e superficiali. Sono scelte molto personali e che fanno paura, e la componente istintiva ed irrazionale in questi casi ha un peso importante.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose da segnalare.
> Nulla obbliga a subire questa insensibilità.


l hanno fatto anche con la mia migliore amica 3 mesi fa.
steso ospdale perche credo che a roma solo il san giovanni lo faccia ancora, poi sono tutti obiettori di coscienza
mia madre l ah dovuta portare via mio padre..........
io ero terrorizzata, non scherzo se dico che mi sono anche svegliata bagnata sotto....di pipi......

e quando mi sono svagliata, poi ho pianto un po, entro' l infermiera nella stanza dove eravamo in 5 e mi disse: e basta co sti lacrime di coccodrillo......
ci penserai meglio la prossima volta e impari a tenertela nelle mutande...testuali parole...
guarda sono passati 8 anni e ancora ricordo tutto come fosse ieri.....


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Mi dispiace Miss. Gli esseri umani sono gli animali più insensibili.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Miss. Gli esseri umani sono gli animali più insensibili.


e che non lo so 
purtroppo di fronte a tanta cattiveria e insensibilita posso solo chiudere gli occhi e non vedere. queste cose non le voglio vedere perche non ho potere di cambiarle.
sarebbe stato da appiccicarle tutte al muro e prenderle a sberle fino a ritrovare la ragione.
come fai a dire ste cose ? io avevo 18 anni ma ce ne rano alcuno di 15 e 16.....ma come diavolo si fa a dire ste cose?


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

Forse credono che l' aborto sia usato come metodo contraccettivo. Nessuno prevede l'imprevisto, lo dice il nome. Ma l' imprevisto esiste, e può accade sia se fai attenzione sia se non la fai. E magari loro, facendo quel mestiere, ne vedono anche tante che hanno preso la cosa sottogamba e si sfogano anche con chi invece ne soffre.  sarebbero davvero da denunciare


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Forse credono che l' aborto sia usato come metodo contraccettivo. Nessuno prevede l'imprevisto, lo dice il nome. Ma l' imprevisto esiste, e può accade sia se fai attenzione sia se non la fai. E magari loro, facendo quel mestiere, ne vedono anche tante che hanno preso la cosa sottogamba e si sfogano anche con chi invece ne soffre.  sarebbero davvero da denunciare



io resto incinta anche solo con lo sguardo....
poi, non riesco a portarle avanti le gravidanze ( a parte la prima), ok.
io rimasi incinta durante il ciclo. cioe' quando e' tipo impossibile.
piu imprevisto di questo? prendevo anche la pillola, pero non nei giorni di ciclo, come da manuale.
hanno rincarato la dose.
non fanno distinzioni. io le ho percepite frustrate.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però al di là delle colpe e dell'episodio grave qui raccontato, direi che in generale secondo me se una persona per qualsiasi motivo sente per il proprio partner desiderio di rivalsa e di fargli del male, molto probabilmente la coppia si è rotta in modo irreparabile, non c'è nulla da fare (se non dare un taglio a quella che potrebbe essere solo un'agonia)
> ovviamente dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno, nel senso che quello che potrebbe essere determinante per me, potrebbe non esserlo per l'altro, che ne rimarrebbe non partecipe
> 
> quindi questo ragazzo per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe purtroppo avere sottovalutato il dolore e le conseguenze di Veramai, tuttavia potrebbe aver messo il proprio impegno nel cercare di avere assieme a lei un futuro migliore per ricominciare da capo, insieme...vana speranza se invece in lei continua a prevalere il senso di abbandono totale e, soprattutto, il desiderio di "fargliela pagare" in qualche modo
> ...



Quoto


----------



## net (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io resto incinta anche solo con lo sguardo....
> poi, non riesco a portarle avanti le gravidanze ( a parte la prima), ok.
> io rimasi incinta durante il ciclo. cioe' quando e' tipo impossibile.
> piu imprevisto di questo? prendevo anche la pillola, pero non nei giorni di ciclo, come da manuale.
> ...


Anche la mia è una storia che ha dell' eccezionale... andassero a quel paese. Quelle, poi, sono le mamme che non sanno che le figlie sono sole ad abortire ed a sopportare tutto.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Anche la mia è una storia che ha dell' eccezionale... andassero a quel paese. Quelle, poi, sono le mamme che non sanno che le figlie sono sole ad abortire ed a sopportare tutto.


si ma sono le persone meno adatte a trattare casi simili.
ci sono bambine, perche anche hai 16 in quel momento diventi una bambina terrorizzata, che mai e poi mai dovrebbe avere a che fare con gente cosi.
io me ne sono sempre fregata. bene o male ho sempre cercato di tenere questo genere di persone insensibili lontane da me, e li con me c erano i miei genitori. ma quelle bambine che vanno li da sole........e si ritrovano ste celebrolese a fargli la peternale......boh....si da denuncia davvero


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sfaticata:mrgreen:
> 
> per una volta che scrivo più di 3 righe...uff!


Facciamo un po' per uno.
Per una volta che cerco di scrivere poco! :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma sono le persone meno adatte a trattare casi simili.
> ci sono bambine, perche anche hai 16 in quel momento diventi una bambina terrorizzata, che mai e poi mai dovrebbe avere a che fare con gente cosi.
> io me ne sono sempre fregata. bene o male ho sempre cercato di tenere questo genere di persone insensibili lontane da me, e li con me c erano i miei genitori. ma quelle bambine che vanno li da sole........e si ritrovano ste celebrolese a fargli la peternale......boh....si *da denuncia davvero*


In ogni struttura esiste una carta dei servizi e un protocollo di comportamento e non possono contenere cose del genere. Sono cose che vanno segnalate ai superiori responsabili.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni struttura esiste una carta dei servizi e un protocollo di comportamento e non possono contenere cose del genere. Sono cose che vanno segnalate ai superiori responsabili.



purtroppo bruni ora e' un po tardi per me 
pero si, andrebbe fatto senza ombra di dubbio...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> purtroppo bruni ora e' un po tardi per me
> pero si, andrebbe fatto senza ombra di dubbio...


Quelle potrebbero anche aver cambiato mestiere. Speriamo :up:


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Miss. Gli esseri umani sono gli animali più insensibili.



Potrebbero scegliere però altri lavori. Da donna a donna poi è ancora più incomprensibile oltre alla maleducazione e mancanza di tatto e sensibilità.

Da denunciare.

Chissà perchè quando l'aborto era clandestino tutti sti obiettori non c'erano e migliaia di individui si arricchivano.

E per assurdo anche oggi, si dichiarano obiettori e poi praticano aborti clandestinamente. Come quel ginocologo suicida che credo si chiamasse Rossi, di questo non sono sicura, ma procurava aborti garantendo l'anonimato a signore bene disposte a spendere molto, credo in Liguria.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2014)

Però non ho capito una cosa :
perche il titolo del 3D ?
in che senso mai stata vera?


----------



## tullio (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sono letto tutti i post, uno per uno... ed ho i brividi per le emozioni che ho vissuto leggendo. A Vera non posso dir nulla di più di quel che molti hanno già detto. Ma raramente mi è capitato di incontrare un così altro concentrato di passione, umanità, comprensione; mai in un forum trovato una così alta concentrazione di sensibilità. L'età, e qualche esperienza, potevano indurmi a pensare che non c'era nulla che avrei potuto apprendere, ancora, solo tramite parole scritte. E invece... C'è davvero un mucchio di bella gente qui.


----------



## vera mai (23 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Però non ho capito una cosa :
> perche il titolo del 3D ?
> in che senso mai stata vera?


mai stata vera.. io,contraria all'aborto,io che volevo un bambino,io contraria al tradimento.......non sono mai stata vera,ero solo una bugia.è questa la vera me un cumulo di paure e di errori una persona meschina


----------



## vera mai (23 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sono letto tutti i post, uno per uno... ed ho i brividi per le emozioni che ho vissuto leggendo. A Vera non posso dir nulla di più di quel che molti hanno già detto. Ma raramente mi è capitato di incontrare un così altro concentrato di passione, umanità, comprensione; mai in un forum trovato una così alta concentrazione di sensibilità. L'età, e qualche esperienza, potevano indurmi a pensare che non c'era nulla che avrei potuto apprendere, ancora, solo tramite parole scritte. E invece... C'è davvero un mucchio di bella gente qui.


si è vero una persona (donna)mi ha anche proposto se mi va di incontrarci di persona se non ho nessuno con cui parlare e tutti si sono dimostrati gentili quando potevano infierire avevano tutte le ragioni.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> si è vero una persona (donna)mi ha anche proposto se mi va di incontrarci di persona se non ho nessuno con cui parlare e tutti si sono dimostrati gentili quando potevano infierire avevano tutte le ragioni.


No ti sbagli. Non c'erano ragioni per infierire.... Parti anche da questo. Purtroppo ti sei trovata sola in uno di quei momenti in cui non si dovrebbe esserlo


----------



## realista1 (23 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> si è vero una persona (donna)mi ha anche proposto se mi va di incontrarci di persona se non ho nessuno con cui parlare e tutti si sono dimostrati gentili quando potevano infierire avevano tutte le ragioni.



Non ha senso infierire su chi ha così tanti sensi di colpa come te. Tu vai aiutata, nei limiti del possibile.


----------



## vera mai (23 Gennaio 2014)

ho parlato con Fabio e gli ho detto che per ora non posso continuare a stare con lui e ho bisogno di tempo per me.mi ha richiamato che è sul treno e sta tornando


----------



## realista1 (23 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> ho parlato con Fabio e gli ho detto che per ora non posso continuare a stare con lui e ho bisogno di tempo per me.mi ha richiamato che è sul treno e sta tornando




Meglio tardi che mai......


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2014)

vera mai ha detto:


> ho parlato con Fabio e gli ho detto che per ora non posso continuare a stare con lui e ho bisogno di tempo per me.*mi ha richiamato che è sul treno e sta tornando*


Bene, sono contenta. Segui quello che *tu*​ senti di fare, non lasciare che siano gli altri a guidare la tua vita. Possono consigliarti ma le decisioni devono essere tue. Un abbraccio.


----------

